# Le Metier de Beaute lovers thread!



## luv2smilexo

I noticed there wasn't a thread devoted solely to LMdB yet so I'm starting one  I can't wait for the new Kaleidoscope, Penelope, to come out. Should be soon! Also a picture of the lovely gwp i got with my last purchse, paradis petite poudrier


----------



## 8seventeen19

Good thread!!! I didn't know there wasn't one. I have yet to get any LMdB but I hope to in the future and have heard nothing but good things about the line.


----------



## mychillywilly

I love the tinted moisturizer.. it makes my skin looks flawless. It is so sheer like I am not wearing makeup. Not sure if the collagen is doing anything, but i love it anyway. I am going to add the powder on top for better oil control in Summer.

I got my first bottle at a H meet in March and I promised the girls I will let them know if it is good or not. I hope they read this thread.


----------



## Love Of My Life

good review especially of the tinted moisturizer.. always looking for a new one..


----------



## gwendolen

I really really wish we had this brand here. I hear so many good things of their eyeshadows!


----------



## LovesYSL

I'm dying to try their eyeliner and the Marchesa highlighter. I wanted to buy Keren Craig's palette but it sold out before I had the chance.


----------



## Koren

So nice to see a Le Metier de Beaute thread! I love so many of their products, but especially the eye shadows and Lip Cremes. I recently bought Peau Vierge in Light (after using Light to Medium), and it's a much better match for me (NW20). And best of all, it has way less shimmer than the Light to Medium. Now if they'd just make a lighter Peau Vierge concealer!


----------



## girlygirl3

I tried Peau Vierge but after two months of on-and-off use, I didn't like it.

I do like the two e/s kaleidoscopes I have and the lip creme.  I would love to try the liquid eyeliner and lipsticks!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I tried Peau Vierge but after two months of on-and-off use, I didn't like it.
> 
> I do like the two e/s kaleidoscopes I have and the lip creme.  I would love to try the liquid eyeliner and lipsticks!



thanks for the heads up...I have been really curious about the Peau Vierge, I heard so many good reviews but I was still skeptical. What did you not like about it??


----------



## nicci404

I have three items - concealer, lip creme, and eye shadow. I want to buy a lip kaleidoscope and really want to buy the Creme Fresh Tints, especially in Mystique. 

http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/04/le-metier-de-beaute-mystique-creme.html


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> thanks for the heads up...I have been really curious about the Peau Vierge, I heard so many good reviews but I was still skeptical. What did you not like about it??


 
Well, at first it did provide good coverage and I did like the finish.  But after the initial period, the finish didn't last the whole day.  It would start to 'melt' before 5p!  I have similar experiences with the Armani Luminous Silk but the Armani manages to last most days, so I'm keeping this one.
I didn't notice any improvement in my complexion either.  This wasn't a long-term product for me.

I read somewhere that some use this under a foundation, as a treatment.  I've never tried that, but it seems excessive.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Well, at first it did provide good coverage and I did like the finish.  But after the initial period, the finish didn't last the whole day.  It would start to 'melt' before 5p!  I have similar experiences with the Armani Luminous Silk but the Armani manages to last most days, so I'm keeping this one.
> I didn't notice any improvement in my complexion either.  This wasn't a long-term product for me.
> 
> I read somewhere that some use this under a foundation, as a treatment.  I've never tried that, but it seems excessive.



wow, for that much I would expect it to last longer! definitely pass! 

I read that as well...that seems like too much work for me and you would run out quickly.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> wow, for that much I would expect it to last longer! definitely pass!
> 
> I read that as well...that seems like too much work for me and you would run out quickly.


 
It's not the quantity that I'm referring to but the quality.  The quality didn't last long and I didn't get very much satisfaction out of it.  So, for me, it's not a product I would keep around.


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> It's not the quantity that I'm referring to but the quality.  The quality didn't last long and I didn't get very much satisfaction out of it.  So, for me, it's not a product I would keep around.



yes, that is what I meant as well - not lasting long on your face.


----------



## luv2smilexo

LovesYSL said:


> I'm dying to try their eyeliner and the Marchesa highlighter. I wanted to buy Keren Craig's palette but it sold out before I had the chance.


I got it not too long ago from the Fashion valley neiman marcus in san diego.  I would call them, I'm pretty sure they still have that palette


----------



## panties

nicci404 said:


> I have three items - concealer, lip creme, and eye shadow. I want to buy a lip kaleidoscope and really want to buy the Creme Fresh Tints, especially in Mystique.


----------



## LovesYSL

luv2smilexo said:


> I got it not too long ago from the Fashion valley neiman marcus in san diego.  I would call them, I'm pretty sure they still have that palette



Thanks for the tip!!!!!!!


----------



## nicci404

panties said:


>



hey! I found your blog last week and really like it! the go to place for Le Metier de beute


----------



## Christine Dior

shoeaddictklw said:


> Good thread!!! I didn't know there wasn't one. I have yet to get any LMdB but I hope to in the future and have heard nothing but good things about the line.



I second this!


----------



## MrsLid

Hey gals! I'm a LMdB addict too! I always stalk this forum for Chanel pics so I'm so glad to see a LMdB thread started. Thanks Christine!!! She has a fabulous blog with the best LMdB swatches and so does panties. I've got lots of pics on mine as well. Hope we can share the Le Metier de Beaute love!!


----------



## luv2smilexo

I'm wearing my keren craig palette right now! It is so gorgeous. The concealer is hands down the best one I have ever used and the bronzer is just beautiful.  It all just works really well together. 
 I have also been talked in purchasing the splendid frost kaleidoscope so I will probably be picking that up this weekend  (ehhem mrslid ehhem)


----------



## girlygirl3

^ That's great to hear you're enjoying the keren craig palette!  I'll have to consider the palettes the next time.


----------



## Prufrock613

I am so happy so see this thread!  I adore the glosses.  I have owned about 13 of them.  I have actually finished 5- I am talking 'scrape every last bit from the tube' which is unheard of for me.  They make my lips feel great.  They are definitely worth every penny.

I just picked up Thunder and Rose Champagne e/s, Thailand & Summerland l/s this week


----------



## Prufrock613

girlygirl3 said:


> I tried Peau Vierge but after two months of on-and-off use, I didn't like it.



I have really liked almost all of the LMdB products I have tried, but I really have a hard time swallowing the ingredients of PV.  Correct me if I am wrong- it has retinol.  I thought retinol was not good to use during the day b/c of sun exposure.  It does have an spf, but to actually get the protection from this, you would really have to pack it on.  If anyone has the ingredient list, I'd be curious to see it.

Don't get me wrong, I have seen it on others and it looks very nice.  I just cannot understand the science behind the claims and $$$ price tag


----------



## pupeluv

Prufrock613 said:


> I have really liked almost all of the LMdB products I have tried, but I really have a hard time swallowing the ingredients of PV. Correct me if I am wrong- it has retinol. I thought retinol was not good to use during the day b/c of sun exposure. It does have an spf, but to actually get the protection from this, you would really have to pack it on. If anyone has the ingredient list, I'd be curious to see it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I have seen it on others and it looks very nice. I just cannot understand the science behind the claims and $$$ price tag


 

Here is an ingredients list
http://cafemakeup.com/2010/11/le-metier-de-beaute-peau-vierge-review/


----------



## reztyle

I was awoken this morning by Bergdorf and Goodman calling to let me know that the LMDB summer eye pallete, Penelope is in stock and she will be sending it to me today. I haven't seen it in person but I've seen ics and swatches and had to have it. I own and love the face kit and Neiman Marvus exclusive eye kit in Crochet. Great for traveling.


----------



## mychillywilly

I love the look with PV tinted moisturizer, but I am starting to wonder since I apply only a thin layer, is it enough for sun protection in summer?


----------



## luv2smilexo

mychillywilly said:


> I love the look with PV tinted moisturizer, but I am starting to wonder since I apply only a thin layer, is it enough for sun protection in summer?


I would probably still use a sunscreen underneath.


----------



## mychillywilly

I m surprised not many people like the PV tinted treatment. I think it might be more suitable for people who prefers very sheer coverage.I am not a fan of makeup, I even found tinted moisturizer too heavy. I am lucky my skin has no major flaw and my only concern is a few pore on sides of my nose. Dabbing a little more PV will cover them.   

Just checked the ingredients it is using physical sunblock, 5% zinc oxide and 5% titanium dioxide, which means as long as I am not sweating or rubbing my face, the sun block will last for 20 x time for skin get burned. I guess it is safe for the retinol working underneath..


----------



## luv2smilexo

I have a sample of PV but I havent tried it yet. I have to introduce new products very slowly.  I'll report back when I do try it but I'm going to need more coverage so I'm going to use it as a base under the foundation.  Thats what my neimans MA does when she does my makeup.  It really is meant to be a treatment product as well as providing some coverage.


----------



## alliemia

luv2smilexo said:


> I noticed there wasn't a thread devoted solely to LMdB yet so I'm starting one  I can't wait for the new Kaleidoscope, Penelope, to come out. Should be soon! Also a picture of the lovely gwp i got with my last purchse, paradis petite poudrier



I got that free gift too, when I bought some glosses at the nordstrom beauty event. I want to get the eyeliner pen and lash serum next.


----------



## luv2smilexo

I've heard great things about the lash serum.  I think my mom might get it when she comes into town.  Its supposed to be super gentle


----------



## Devoted2makeup

luv2smilexo said:


> I've heard great things about the lash serum.  I think my mom might get it when she comes into town.  Its supposed to be super gentle



I've been using the Lash Growth Serum for 6 weeks now and it is gentle on! I've also seen results with length, not so sure about fullness. Just wanted to add my two cents.


----------



## dr.pepper

i really have to get my butt to NM to try out some of these shadows.

i saw corinthian swatched on a blog and fell in love with the shade. it's like satin taupe, but richer.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Corinthian is probably my favorite LMdB eye shadow color that is part of their permanent line. Another great one to check out is Jojo if you are a neutral lover like I am.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

luv2smilexo said:


> I noticed there wasn't a thread devoted solely to LMdB yet so I'm starting one  I can't wait for the new Kaleidoscope, Penelope, to come out. Should be soon! Also a picture of the lovely gwp i got with my last purchse, paradis petite poudrier



Thanks for starting this thread, that was so smart of you! Now, us, LMdB fans have another outlet for our obsessions, err love of finer cosmetics.


----------



## Bentley1

Ok so yesterday I got a few LM items.  I had tried the PV tinted moist. last year and didn't love the coverage and way too shimmery.  I'm glad I gave the new formulation a try b/c it looks amazing on me.  So I got..

PV Tinted Treatment Shade 1

Peau Vierge Concealer Shade Frais

Le Metier Bronzer in Sun Kissed (this may be a bit too light for me though)

The SA did my eye makeup for me and I left without purchasing the eyeshadows b/c I have SO many other brands I rarely use.  Well, I'm going back tomorrow to get the eye shadows as well! They are unbelievable!  I was running around ALL day n the colors stay put and NO creasing not ONE bit!  The quality is amazing!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Bentley1 said:


> Ok so yesterday I got a few LM items.  I had tried the PV tinted moist. last year and didn't love the coverage and way too shimmery.  I'm glad I gave the new formulation a try b/c it looks amazing on me.  So I got..
> 
> PV Tinted Treatment Shade 1
> 
> Peau Vierge Concealer Shade Frais
> 
> Le Metier Bronzer in Sun Kissed (this may be a bit too light for me though)
> 
> The SA did my eye makeup for me and I left without purchasing the eyeshadows b/c I have SO many other brands I rarely use.  Well, I'm going back tomorrow to get the eye shadows as well! They are unbelievable!  I was running around ALL day n the colors stay put and NO creasing not ONE bit!  The quality is amazing!!



Oooh, what eye shadows are you getting? I'm a big fan of this line and their eye shadows are incredible! I too tried the PV in the old shade and thought it was too shimmery for a natural look, so glad I was able to exchange it for the lighter shade when it came out. I want the PV concealer too but need to be color matched. Your haul sounds awesome!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Bentley1 said:


> Ok so yesterday I got a few LM items.  I had tried the PV tinted moist. last year and didn't love the coverage and way too shimmery.  I'm glad I gave the new formulation a try b/c it looks amazing on me.  So I got..
> 
> PV Tinted Treatment Shade 1
> 
> Peau Vierge Concealer Shade Frais
> 
> Le Metier Bronzer in Sun Kissed (this may be a bit too light for me though)
> 
> The SA did my eye makeup for me and I left without purchasing the eyeshadows b/c I have SO many other brands I rarely use.  Well, I'm going back tomorrow to get the eye shadows as well! They are unbelievable!  I was running around ALL day n the colors stay put and NO creasing not ONE bit!  The quality is amazing!!


P.S. your cat avatar is too cute, I love kitty cats!


----------



## Bentley1

Devoted2makeup said:


> Oooh, what eye shadows are you getting? I'm a big fan of this line and their eye shadows are incredible! I too tried the PV in the old shade and thought it was too shimmery for a natural look, so glad I was able to exchange it for the lighter shade when it came out. I want the PV concealer too but need to be color matched. Your haul sounds awesome!



Thanks!

Well she put on a lighter shade on my lids, which was either Peachy Keen or Naked and in the crease she put a dark gray, Platinum or Thunder.  I will have to double check tomorrow.  

What colors do you like??

Thats great you were able to get the new formula, at $125 it isn't cheap.  So it's great that you didn't have to re-purchase a new one!


----------



## Bentley1

Devoted2makeup said:


> P.S. your cat avatar is too cute, I love kitty cats!



Thank you!! I have two Persian Chinchillas that look exactly like the kitty in my avatar.  

Used to be a dog person as a child, but as an adult I LOVE cats!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well she put on a lighter shade on my lids, which was either Peachy Keen or Naked and in the crease she put a dark gray, Platinum or Thunder.  I will have to double check tomorrow.
> 
> What colors do you like??
> 
> Thats great you were able to get the new formula, at $125 it isn't cheap.  So it's great that you didn't have to re-purchase a new one!



That combination sounds really pretty! I have Platinum and it is very shimmery and beautiful! 

The colors that I have are: Platinum, Corinthian, Jojo, Sequoia, Rose Champagne, Bordeaux, Alexandrite, Mulberry, Midnight Sun (just came today, so no thoughts on it yet), as well as Nutmeg. I also own several of their kaleidoscopes. My standouts from those are Jojo, Corinthian, and Rose Champagne. Sugar Plum is part of the Splendid Frost kaleidoscope and is my all-time favorite. Do you own any kaleidoscopes?


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you!! I have two Persian Chinchillas that look exactly like the kitty in my avatar.
> 
> Used to be a dog person as a child, but as an adult I LOVE cats!!



I've been a cat person my whole life. The only time I've not had a cat in my life is when I lived in my college dorms (and I missed my kitties so much then).


----------



## Bentley1

Devoted2makeup said:


> That combination sounds really pretty! I have Platinum and it is very shimmery and beautiful!
> 
> The colors that I have are: Platinum, Corinthian, Jojo, Sequoia, Rose Champagne, Bordeaux, Alexandrite, Mulberry, Midnight Sun (just came today, so no thoughts on it yet), as well as Nutmeg. I also own several of their kaleidoscopes. My standouts from those are Jojo, Corinthian, and Rose Champagne. Sugar Plum is part of the Splendid Frost kaleidoscope and is my all-time favorite. Do you own any kaleidoscopes?



WOW, you have a great collection!!  No, unfortunately I don't have any shadows or lip products from LM, but I want to start a collection now that i've seen how amazing the quality is. 

I heard the kaleidoscope's sell our pretty quickly.  I should keep my eyes open for a nice one!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Bentley1, their kaleidoscopes are brillant. Being such a fan of their eye shadows, the kaleidoscopes are my favorite part of their line. I know their kaleidoscopes are all limited edition and once they are gone are gone. You can still track down Splendid Frost and Le Cirque I believe. Penelope is their new kaleidoscope and she is a beauty!


----------



## luv2smilexo

Devoted2makeup said:


> Thanks for starting this thread, that was so smart of you! Now, us, LMdB fans have another outlet for our obsessions, err love of finer cosmetics.


 
Jenn! so glad you joined us here. 

PS. she has a great blog, hopelesslydevotedtomakeup.blogspot.com with TONS of LMdB swatches. Seriously, super helpful.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

luv2smilexo said:


> Jenn! so glad you joined us here.
> 
> PS. she has a great blog, hopelesslydevotedtomakeup.blogspot.com with TONS of LMdB swatches. Seriously, super helpful.



I did find you guys! Yay!


----------



## MrsLid

Bentley1 said:


> Ok so yesterday I got a few LM items.  I had tried the PV tinted moist. last year and didn't love the coverage and way too shimmery.  I'm glad I gave the new formulation a try b/c it looks amazing on me.  So I got..
> 
> PV Tinted Treatment Shade 1
> 
> Peau Vierge Concealer Shade Frais
> 
> Le Metier Bronzer in Sun Kissed (this may be a bit too light for me though)
> 
> The SA did my eye makeup for me and I left without purchasing the eyeshadows b/c I have SO many other brands I rarely use.  Well, I'm going back tomorrow to get the eye shadows as well! They are unbelievable!  I was running around ALL day n the colors stay put and NO creasing not ONE bit!  The quality is amazing!!



Nice haul!!! You won't be disappointed investing in the eyeshadows. I love them all. Jenn and I are working are way to owning every one!! LOL

I'm sure one day I will invest in the Peau Vierge. I loved the look of it so much with the sample I tried in the new shade 1 but I worry that if I put an additional suscreen underneath the actives in it won't penetrate and be as effective. I bet it would be great though to use on work days when I'm only exposed going in and out of the car. Yup....see I'm convincing myself aleady


----------



## Devoted2makeup

MrsLid said:


> Nice haul!!! You won't be disappointed investing in the eyeshadows. I love them all. Jenn and I are working are way to owning every one!! LOL
> 
> I'm sure one day I will invest in the Peau Vierge. I loved the look of it so much with the sample I tried in the new shade 1 but I worry that if I put an additional suscreen underneath the actives in it won't penetrate and be as effective. I bet it would be great though to use on work days when I'm only exposed going in and out of the car. Yup....see I'm convincing myself aleady



I really wish they would come out with a clear version of this PV so we could use it at night and that would eliminate the need for SPF and additional SPF. I really hope they can read minds and come up with that.


----------



## MrsLid

I did actually find the company that makes the Synof Actif (or whatever it's called) technology for the Peau Vierge and they have a skincare line...so you can have just that. I have the info saved somewhere so let me know if your interested and I'll find it


----------



## Devoted2makeup

MrsLid said:


> I did actually find the company that makes the Synof Actif (or whatever it's called) technology for the Peau Vierge and they have a skincare line...so you can have just that. I have the info saved somewhere so let me know if your interested and I'll find it



Really? I would be interested in it, if you can easily find the information. Could you please just email it to my blog's email? Thanks!


----------



## luv2smilexo

MrsLid said:


> I did actually find the company that makes the Synof Actif (or whatever it's called) technology for the Peau Vierge and they have a skincare line...so you can have just that. I have the info saved somewhere so let me know if your interested and I'll find it


OO I want to know too!


----------



## LovesYSL

Does anyone use their liquid liner? I've heard good things about it but I was curious as to what makes it so special.


----------



## nicci404

LovesYSL said:


> Does anyone use their liquid liner? I've heard good things about it but I was curious as to what makes it so special.



I had it used on me during a make-over and really liked it! It gives you the control and the line is perfect - it doesn't look too thick or very obvious. I have never used liquid liners before cause every time I tried I would mess it up. But this one gave me the control and the line was thin and natural looking. 

Here is a great review -- 

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/01/le-metier-de-beaute-precision-liquid-eyeliner/


----------



## MrsLid

I use the liquid liner and it's fabulous. Really easy to use, lasts all day. I haven't used other liquid liners though so I can't say whether it's worth the extra price tag over cheaper brands but I am very happy with it.


----------



## LovesYSL

^^^ Thank you ladies!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

MrsLid said:


> I use the liquid liner and it's fabulous. Really easy to use, lasts all day. I haven't used other liquid liners though so I can't say whether it's worth the extra price tag over cheaper brands but I am very happy with it.



I've heard amazing things about it too. I really liked it when a LMdB MUA used it on me. It really brought out my eyes.


----------



## MrsLid

Devoted2makeup said:


> I've heard amazing things about it too. I really liked it when a LMdB MUA used it on me. It really brought out my eyes.



Maybe you should stop being such a chicken Jenn and try it!!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

MrsLid said:


> Maybe you should stop being such a chicken Jenn and try it!!!



Enough with the pressure already, I can't handle it!


----------



## mira_uk

How did I not notice this thread? 
Finally a place for LMdB lovers 

Mind, I'm a little gutted they withdrew the line from the UK!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

What are/were your favorite products by them?


----------



## MrsLid

I think they will be back to the UK Mira....don't worry! I know they have mentioned they are working out a solution.


----------



## MrsLid

luv2smilexo said:


> OO I want to know too!



Ohh sorry I missed this. I'll catch you on Twitter


----------



## mychillywilly

MrsLid said:


> I did actually find the company that makes the Synof Actif (or whatever it's called) technology for the Peau Vierge and they have a skincare line...so you can have just that. I have the info saved somewhere so let me know if your interested and I'll find it



I would love to know too! TIA


----------



## Prufrock613

Just picked up Papaye Creme for my mom's birthday (and one for me too) and Peachy Keen e/s.  I am going to try and get the Karla Sugar gloss before I leave on vacation.

I really love this brand!


----------



## MrsLid

Ohhh so jealous of you gals able to get Karla Sugar's gloss!! I'm really interested to see what Peachy Keen looks like!

The company that make the Synof Actif is: http://www.phosphagenics.com/Nutraceuticals/Personal_Care_Products.aspx
You'll see the blurb on this page mentioning Le Metier

The skincare line is: http://elixia.com.au/

This is all based in Australia but the website appears to ship worldwide. If I didn't have such a closet full of skincare right now I'd have ordered it all ready. I'm so intrigued!


----------



## mira_uk

MrsLid said:


> I think they will be back to the UK Mira....don't worry! I know they have mentioned they are working out a solution.


 
I really hope so MrsLid! I'm feeling lost without counter access LOL!
Also desperate to get hold of Karla#s lipgloss 

Here's my mini-stash!







Peau Vierge
Classic Flawless Finish Compact (US)
Whisper  (UK)
Marchesa Volumizing Mascara mini (US)
Sweet Creme Lip Creme (UK)
Palm Springs Lipstick (UK)






Corinthian eyeshadow (UK)
Lapis eyeshadow (UK)
Thunder eyeshadow (UK)
Smouldering Embarkment Kaleidoscope (US)
Jojo eyeshadow (UK)
Plum eyeshadow (UK)
Plum eyeshadow (US)
Corinthian eyeshadow (US)

My faves are the PV, powder, Lip Creme and Corinthian (US) eyeshadow. I can't wait to get hold of some more, definitely one of my top brands


----------



## mychillywilly

MrsLid said:


> Ohhh so jealous of you gals able to get Karla Sugar's gloss!! I'm really interested to see what Peachy Keen looks like!
> 
> The company that make the Synof Actif is: http://www.phosphagenics.com/Nutraceuticals/Personal_Care_Products.aspx
> You'll see the blurb on this page mentioning Le Metier
> 
> The skincare line is: http://elixia.com.au/
> 
> This is all based in Australia but the website appears to ship worldwide. If I didn't have such a closet full of skincare right now I'd have ordered it all ready. I'm so intrigued!



Thank you *MrsLid*, looking at it right now.
I wonder how the TINTED MULTI V MOISTURISER compares to LMdB's tinted PV treatment...


----------



## pond23

I am so glad I found this thread! This is one line that I am really excited about trying. So far I have only tried the PV in Light/Medium (a sample packet). This color was too dark for me, so I hope to score a sample in Light.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Here's a post of some of the exclusives to NM's that Le Metier de Beaute produced:
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/06/le-metier-de-beaute-kens-korals.html


----------



## nicci404

mira_uk said:


> I really hope so MrsLid! I'm feeling lost without counter access LOL!
> Also desperate to get hold of Karla#s lipgloss
> 
> Here's my mini-stash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peau Vierge
> Classic Flawless Finish Compact (US)
> Whisper  (UK)
> Marchesa Volumizing Mascara mini (US)
> Sweet Creme Lip Creme (UK)
> Palm Springs Lipstick (UK)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corinthian eyeshadow (UK)
> Lapis eyeshadow (UK)
> Thunder eyeshadow (UK)
> Smouldering Embarkment Kaleidoscope (US)
> Jojo eyeshadow (UK)
> Plum eyeshadow (UK)
> Plum eyeshadow (US)
> Corinthian eyeshadow (US)
> 
> My faves are the PV, powder, Lip Creme and Corinthian (US) eyeshadow. I can't wait to get hold of some more, definitely one of my top brands



Nice!! I have JoJo and Sweet Creme, and also the compact...I want to pick up another lip creme and my favorite is also the powder.


----------



## starsnhevn

I went to the Camp Gorgeous event yesterday (it is happening all week) at NM and I was immediately drawn to LMDB. Esteban (the MUA) was amazing... he did mini makeovers for everyone I was with (i.e. mom, aunt, cousins). I picked up the Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope and the eye lash curler. I couldn't help myself so I went back again today and picked up more goodies.... I'm in love with the colors and the pigmentation of everything. I haven't tried the lipglosses yet, but if they look anywhere as beautiful as they did on my hand, then I'm sold. lol.


----------



## girlygirl3

starsnhevn said:


> I went to the Camp Gorgeous event yesterday (it is happening all week) at NM and I was immediately drawn to LMDB. Esteban (the MUA) was amazing... he did mini makeovers for everyone I was with (i.e. mom, aunt, cousins). I picked up the Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope and the eye lash curler. I couldn't help myself so I went back again today and picked up more goodies.... I'm in love with the colors and the pigmentation of everything. I haven't tried the lipglosses yet, but if they look anywhere as beautiful as they did on my hand, then I'm sold. lol.


 
Ooh makeovers, how nice!
I also have the Splendid kaleidoscope and the eye lash curler and I love them both!

I understand that Dustjan at BG in NY will have a lip kaleidoscope exclusive to BG!  I believe it's going to be part of BG's beauty event this month but they are taking pre-orders now.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

starsnhevn said:


> I went to the Camp Gorgeous event yesterday (it is happening all week) at NM and I was immediately drawn to LMDB. Esteban (the MUA) was amazing... he did mini makeovers for everyone I was with (i.e. mom, aunt, cousins). I picked up the Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope and the eye lash curler. I couldn't help myself so I went back again today and picked up more goodies.... I'm in love with the colors and the pigmentation of everything. I haven't tried the lipglosses yet, but if they look anywhere as beautiful as they did on my hand, then I'm sold. lol.



Esteban was the first person to do my makeup using LMDB, I was blown away with how talented he was and I guess him, along with several beauty bloggers were the reason I was first enamored with the brand. 

Isn't Splendid Frost gorgeous? Out of the 7 kaleidoscopes I own, I think that one is my favorite! Great choice with the lash curler too!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

girlygirl3 said:


> Ooh makeovers, how nice!
> I also have the Splendid kaleidoscope and the eye lash curler and I love them both!
> 
> I understand that Dustjan at BG in NY will have a lip kaleidoscope exclusive to BG!  I believe it's going to be part of BG's beauty event this month but they are taking pre-orders now.



You are correct, here is the link: 

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=224268600935515 

 if you want more info. on the lip kaleidoscope.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

pond23 said:


> I am so glad I found this thread! This is one line that I am really excited about trying. So far I have only tried the PV in Light/Medium (a sample packet). This color was too dark for me, so I hope to score a sample in Light.



The light color is much better for fairer tones like myself. I hope you can get one too!


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you! If and when I get a sample of the Light, I'll post my thoughts on it.


----------



## starsnhevn

Devoted2makeup said:


> Esteban was the first person to do my makeup using LMDB, I was blown away with how talented he was and I guess him, along with several beauty bloggers were the reason I was first enamored with the brand.
> 
> Isn't Splendid Frost gorgeous? Out of the 7 kaleidoscopes I own, I think that one is my favorite! Great choice with the lash curler too!



Really? That is cool. I plan on visiting him on Wednesday when he is actually in. I just played with colors today and grabbed a few lip glosses, along with the Penelope Kaleidoscope.


----------



## starsnhevn

By the way, for any "newbies" (like myself), I stumbled upon this blog/site http://karlasugar.net/category/swatches/brand-swatches/le-metier-de-beaute/

These are the most amazing swatches I've seen so far... that and thebeautylookbook.com. 

I've been obsessing and collecting info so I am not overcome by the need to buy EVERYTHING when I visit Esteban next time. lol.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I just ordered the Ken Downing's Corals from Neiman Marcus. Anyone have either the lipstick or the polish? I know the polish will be fine, I'm not shy at all on what goes on my fingers. And supposedly the bottle is a little larger than the regular polishes. My lips however are a different matter. But reviews say this color looks good on anyone (yeah right, lol!). It is on backorder, but I will let you know what I think of it when it arrives.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

starsnhevn said:


> By the way, for any "newbies" (like myself), I stumbled upon this blog/site http://karlasugar.net/category/swatches/brand-swatches/le-metier-de-beaute/
> 
> These are the most amazing swatches I've seen so far... that and thebeautylookbook.com.
> 
> I've been obsessing and collecting info so I am not overcome by the need to buy EVERYTHING when I visit Esteban next time. lol.


If you order from the Dallas store during the NM Beatuy event you can get the Karla Sugar lip gloss for free if you purchase more than 100$!


----------



## starsnhevn

bunnymasseuse said:


> If you order from the Dallas store during the NM Beatuy event you can get the Karla Sugar lip gloss for free if you purchase more than 100$!



Yup, I plan on having Esteban do it from our store in Seattle. I think he said he could do it from there and have them send me my items.... that way he'd still get commission. I dunno, I'll see how it works tomorrow.


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I just ordered the Ken Downing's Corals from Neiman Marcus. Anyone have either the lipstick or the polish? I know the polish will be fine, I'm not shy at all on what goes on my fingers. And supposedly the bottle is a little larger than the regular polishes. My lips however are a different matter. But reviews say this color looks good on anyone (yeah right, lol!). It is on backorder, but I will let you know what I think of it when it arrives.



These are definitely too bold for me!  However, as you said, I am shy about red lips but I did purchase an LMdb lipstick in Sydney.  It's a blue-red but red all the same!  It was paired with the toffee creme lip creme and I like the combination, but it's a bold look for me!


----------



## nicci404

starsnhevn said:


> I went to the Camp Gorgeous event yesterday (it is happening all week) at NM and I was immediately drawn to LMDB. Esteban (the MUA) was amazing... he did mini makeovers for everyone I was with (i.e. mom, aunt, cousins). I picked up the Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope and the eye lash curler. I couldn't help myself so I went back again today and picked up more goodies.... I'm in love with the colors and the pigmentation of everything. I haven't tried the lipglosses yet, but if they look anywhere as beautiful as they did on my hand, then I'm sold. lol.



small world....Esteban is so nice! and great at what he does...I just saw him a couple weeks ago at Neimans...plan to go back soon.


----------



## pond23

Karla Sugar's eye shadow and lipstick swatches have me drooling! I want: Corninthian, Chameleon, Fig, Bordeaux and Alexandrite eye shadows, Bondi Beach and Dubai lipsticks, the Face (and other) Kaleidoscopes, and more ... Yikes!


----------



## starsnhevn

nicci404 said:


> small world....Esteban is so nice! and great at what he does...I just saw him a couple weeks ago at Neimans...plan to go back soon.



I love your shoes! I just got a pair of the white c's on black quilted cambon flats. I haven't worn them yet... not sure if I can pull them off. lol. 

By the way, is it just me or is anyone else just a teensy bit obsessed with this brand? I have gotten my moments of loving a brand, but I keep thinking (i.e. night and day) about all the things I want. lol. I used Splendid Frost on myself today.... just to see if I could pull it off and whether I could create the layered look.  Well, I didn't even try and it looked amazing on my eyes... along with summerland lip gloss. 

Sigh... I need to step away from the computer. hahaha. Too much trouble!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

pond23 said:


> Karla Sugar's eye shadow and lipstick swatches have me drooling! I want: Corninthian, Chameleon, Fig, Bordeaux and Alexandrite eye shadows, Bondi Beach and Dubai lipsticks, the Face (and other) Kaleidoscopes, and more ... Yikes!



I have Corinthian, Bordeaux, and Alexandrite. I can vouch for the fact that they are great. I think Fig is so pretty too! Jojo is another great one you might want to consider too.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

starsnhevn said:


> I love your shoes! I just got a pair of the white c's on black quilted cambon flats. I haven't worn them yet... not sure if I can pull them off. lol.
> 
> By the way, is it just me or is anyone else just a teensy bit obsessed with this brand? I have gotten my moments of loving a brand, but I keep thinking (i.e. night and day) about all the things I want. lol. I used Splendid Frost on myself today.... just to see if I could pull it off and whether I could create the layered look.  Well, I didn't even try and it looked amazing on my eyes... along with summerland lip gloss.
> 
> Sigh... I need to step away from the computer. hahaha. Too much trouble!



Isn't that a great kaleidoscope? I love the blue color. I've had moments of obsession with this brand too - you are not alone in that!


----------



## pond23

Devoted2makeup said:


> I have Corinthian, Bordeaux, and Alexandrite. I can vouch for the fact that they are great. I think Fig is so pretty too! Jojo is another great one you might want to consider too.


 
^ I've been reading great reviews of Jojo online. I'll have to check that color out the next time I am at the counter!


----------



## nicci404

starsnhevn said:


> I love your shoes! I just got a pair of the white c's on black quilted cambon flats. I haven't worn them yet... not sure if I can pull them off. lol.
> 
> By the way, is it just me or is anyone else just a teensy bit obsessed with this brand? I have gotten my moments of loving a brand, but I keep thinking (i.e. night and day) about all the things I want. lol. I used Splendid Frost on myself today.... just to see if I could pull it off and whether I could create the layered look.  Well, I didn't even try and it looked amazing on my eyes... along with summerland lip gloss.
> 
> Sigh... I need to step away from the computer. hahaha. Too much trouble!



nice! yes, you can! I didn't wear mine at first...they stayed in the box for a couple of months before I finally wore them - they are so comfortable. I was surprised. thanks 

I really want to get the new fresh tint in Mystique. When I checked last month, Esteban said it had not arrived yet. 

http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/04/le-metier-de-beaute-mystique-creme.html

This is a good blog for LMB - she has a lot of items and good pics/reviews.


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ I've been reading great reviews of Jojo online. I'll have to check that color out the next time I am at the counter!



I think you'll like it. Esteban used a black liner all over my lid and smeared it. At first I was thinking "what are you doing?!" then he put JoJo over it...it was really pretty.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> I think you'll like it. Esteban used a black liner all over my lid and smeared it. At first I was thinking "what are you doing?!" then he put JoJo over it...it was really pretty.



You can't go wrong with Jojo, it's such a neutral color that can be played up for more drama with another color if you desire. Jojo can stand alone and be pretty too with a nice cat eye and mascara - you're good to go!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> You can't go wrong with Jojo, it's such a neutral color that can be played up for more drama with another color if you desire. Jojo can stand alone and be pretty too with a nice cat eye and mascara - you're good to go!



I just ordered JoJo---very excited to see it in person.  I also ordered Spicy, Fig and Chameleon...sooo excited to try them all!!

Now I'm trying to decide between the EB eyeshadow brush and the LMB one---thoughts?  I know you have to have/tried both!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just ordered JoJo---very excited to see it in person.  I also ordered Spicy, Fig and Chameleon...sooo excited to try them all!!
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide between the EB eyeshadow brush and the LMB one---thoughts?  I know you have to have/tried both!



Jojo is great! For the crease brush it really comes down to the size of your lid. If you have bigger eyes then I would go with EB, if you have smaller lids I would go with LMDB. I do think the LMBD brushes are made from superior quality though!


----------



## emcosmo1639

My LMDB eyelash curler came in today---wow!  Shu is out the door!  I didn't think one could beat it, but this one sure did!!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> My LMDB eyelash curler came in today---wow!  Shu is out the door!  I didn't think one could beat it, but this one sure did!!



I felt the same way, it was like Shu who?


----------



## starsnhevn

One word: Obsessed. I stopped by to see Esteban today... LOVE HIM... and he did up Penelope on me... who knew a work at home mom could go from fuddy duddy to "wow... what happened?" (bus stop friends were shocked). hahahhaa. He used that amazing felt eyeliner on me... and I loved it. I usually HATE eyeliner because it just looks so... chunky and gross on me after about 5 minutes. This one is soooo refined. 

I am sooo screwed... this is a dangerous habit. lol.


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> I think you'll like it. Esteban used a black liner all over my lid and smeared it. At first I was thinking "what are you doing?!" then he put JoJo over it...it was really pretty.



^LOL! I'll need to try this. Jojo is on my ever-expanding list now. I would buy it just for the name alone. 



Devoted2makeup said:


> Jojo is great! For the crease brush it really comes down to the size of your lid. If you have bigger eyes then I would go with EB, if you have smaller lids I would go with LMDB. I do think the LMBD brushes are made from superior quality though!



^ Great info! I have deep-set eyes, so I'll go with the LMDB brush. I have also been vacillating between EB and LMDB brushes.


----------



## MrsLid

starsnhevn said:


> I love your shoes! I just got a pair of the white c's on black quilted cambon flats. I haven't worn them yet... not sure if I can pull them off. lol.
> 
> By the way, is it just me or is anyone else just a teensy bit obsessed with this brand? I have gotten my moments of loving a brand, but I keep thinking (i.e. night and day) about all the things I want. lol. I used Splendid Frost on myself today.... just to see if I could pull it off and whether I could create the layered look.  Well, I didn't even try and it looked amazing on my eyes... along with summerland lip gloss.
> 
> Sigh... I need to step away from the computer. hahaha. Too much trouble!



You are definitely not the only one obsessed with this brand! I don't even have the joy and luxury of seeing the products in person and meeting the fabulous makeup artists but I'm still beyond obsessed. I have amassed a very large collection in a short time span and it's takes every ounce of restraint not to order more every day!!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

starsnhevn said:


> Yup, I plan on having Esteban do it from our store in Seattle. I think he said he could do it from there and have them send me my items.... that way he'd still get commission. I dunno, I'll see how it works tomorrow.


Were you able to get the lippie that's right now only a Dallas exclusive? I'd love to get it, but don't want to thumb the staff at my local NM!


----------



## starsnhevn

bunnymasseuse said:


> Were you able to get the lippie that's right now only a Dallas exclusive? I'd love to get it, but don't want to thumb the staff at my local NM!



Esteban tried to get it for me, but they wouldn't "work" with him on doing a transfer, so he said to just get it and not worry about it. I called NorthPark directly to order $100+ worth of stuff and had to pay the shipping. I totally forgot about the $125 GWP, but its okay, I already have 2 since Esteban sold me stuff all last week.  

So to answer your question, I got it, but I had to go through Dallas directly. sigh.


----------



## nicci404

I have always wanted to try their lip kaleidoscopes...

http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/06/le-metier-de-beaute-ecumes-dor-lip.html


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I have always wanted to try their lip kaleidoscopes...
> 
> http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/06/le-metier-de-beaute-ecumes-dor-lip.html



That's gorgeous!  Actually, when I went to pick up the Chantecaille lippies, Nikki helped to ring me up and she mentioned this limited edition kaleidoscope!


----------



## Koren

Yesterday I received Karla Sugar lip gloss as well as two new glosses exclusive to the Dallas Neiman Marcus: Atlantis Sunset and Sweet Abigail. They're both gorgeous! I really like Sweet Abigail because it's a lip creme, my favorite formula. 

Not sure how to post pics yet (I'm new), but I've got a few over on MUA (search for LMdB and Metier).


----------



## pond23

Koren said:


> Yesterday I received Karla Sugar lip gloss as well as two new glosses exclusive to the Dallas Neiman Marcus: Atlantis Sunset and Sweet Abigail. They're both gorgeous! I really like Sweet Abigail because it's a lip creme, my favorite formula.
> 
> Not sure how to post pics yet (I'm new), but I've got a few over on MUA (search for LMdB and Metier).



^ Congrats on your LMDB haul! What color is "Sweet Abigail"? Thanks!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> I have always wanted to try their lip kaleidoscopes...
> 
> http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/06/le-metier-de-beaute-ecumes-dor-lip.html



Yay, for Black Panties to have the exclusive on this lip kaleidoscope! Her pics are making it harder for me to ignore the fact that I can't wear their lip products.


----------



## Koren

pond23 said:


> ^ Congrats on your LMDB haul! What color is "Sweet Abigail"? Thanks!



It's a medium pink (maybe with a hint of lilac) with subtle gold shimmer. I normally don't like very cool-toned shades, but I think anyone can wear this one. Unlike the other lip cremes, this has a fruity scent.


----------



## Koren

Devoted2makeup said:


> Yay, for Black Panties to have the exclusive on this lip kaleidoscope! Her pics are making it harder for me to ignore the fact that I can't wear their lip products.



I was so excited to see the lip kaleidoscope pics on Black Panties' blog! I also follow your blog as well as Perilously Pale's for LMdB pics/info. In fact, I bought Tamarack because of you. I needed one more thing to get to the minimum for the free Karla Sugar lip gloss and thought I'd give it a try. I absolutely love it! Thanks for the rec!

I was just curious though, why can't you wear their lip products?

P.S. Now I want that Clear Cube!! Kaleidoscopes would look so good in it! lol!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Koren said:


> I was so excited to see the lip kaleidoscope pics on Black Panties' blog! I also follow your blog as well as Perilously Pale's for LMdB pics/info. In fact, I bought Tamarack because of you. I needed one more thing to get to the minimum for the free Karla Sugar lip gloss and thought I'd give it a try. I absolutely love it! Thanks for the rec!
> 
> I was just curious though, why can't you wear their lip products?
> 
> P.S. Now I want that Clear Cube!! Kaleidoscopes would look so good in it! lol!



I'm so glad you are a reader, that makes me so happy! Also, isn't Tamarack fab? I'm so pleased you like it - yay! 

I can't wear their lip products due to a lanolin allergy - boo! I guess it saves me some money though! Even though I drool over their lip products so badly!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

Koren said:


> I was so excited to see the lip kaleidoscope pics on Black Panties' blog! I also follow your blog as well as Perilously Pale's for LMdB pics/info. In fact, I bought Tamarack because of you. I needed one more thing to get to the minimum for the free Karla Sugar lip gloss and thought I'd give it a try. I absolutely love it! Thanks for the rec!
> 
> I was just curious though, why can't you wear their lip products?
> 
> P.S. Now I want that Clear Cube!! Kaleidoscopes would look so good in it! lol!



Oh and a Clear Cube is so fantastic, I highly recommend it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Devoted2makeup said:


> Oh and a Clear Cube is so fantastic, I highly recommend it!



I agree...I recently got a CC and am in love with it!


----------



## panties

Koren said:


> I was so excited to see the lip kaleidoscope pics on Black Panties' blog! I also follow your blog as well as Perilously Pale's for LMdB pics/info. In fact, I bought Tamarack because of you. I needed one more thing to get to the minimum for the free Karla Sugar lip gloss and thought I'd give it a try. I absolutely love it! Thanks for the rec!
> 
> I was just curious though, why can't you wear their lip products?
> 
> P.S. Now I want that Clear Cube!! Kaleidoscopes would look so good in it! lol!




I'm glad you read my blog.


----------



## instantvintage

Tried to buy one of their palettes the other day.  Went to both Liberty and Selfridges before learning that Le Metier has been withdrawn from the UK???


----------



## panties

panties said:


> I'm glad you read my blog.





girlygirl3 said:


> That's gorgeous!  Actually, when I went to pick up the Chantecaille lippies, Nikki helped to ring me up and she mentioned this limited edition kaleidoscope!



Nikki is a funny chick! LOL!! I'm glad you met her, as we disuss how her and I are mad clumsy lmao


----------



## MrsLid

Devoted2makeup said:


> I'm so glad you are a reader, that makes me so happy! Also, isn't Tamarack fab? I'm so pleased you like it - yay!
> 
> I can't wear their lip products due to a lanolin allergy - boo! I guess it saves me some money though! Even though I drool over their lip products so badly!



I'm so happy you're a reader too Koren! I also wanted Tamarack and ended up getting Rouge Bunny Rouge Lola because I'd seen they were similar (and it was cheaper for me to get it to Canada) but now I'm regretting it. It doesn't look on my lids as it does on the back of my hand  It looks dull and lifeless on me.


----------



## panties

instantvintage said:


> Tried to buy one of their palettes the other day.  Went to both Liberty and Selfridges before learning that Le Metier has been withdrawn from the UK???



They're out of the UK, but they'll be back sometime in the near future


----------



## instantvintage

panties said:


> They're out of the UK, but they'll be back sometime in the near future



Thanks  - I hope so !!!


----------



## panties

I wish I could fit my stash in one  it's pretty though 



emcosmo1639 said:


> I agree...I recently got a CC and am in love with it!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

The Ken Downing's Koral Kollection was delivered on Saturday and wow! Such perfect coral for summer! I found the lipstick extremely wearable, comfortable, long lasting and the shade actually works for me! I haven't used the polish, but I did swatch it. I read that there will be 3 more lip / nail duo's for fall. Can't wait to see the colors!

Kontagious Koral & Kissable Koral


----------



## panties

The coral shade reminds me of riviera from pics. i wonder how similar they are. 

as a side note: I've been wearing Écumes D'or everyday. *itssexinakaleidoscope*


----------



## Devoted2makeup

it'sanaddiction said:


> The Ken Downing's Koral Kollection was delivered on Saturday and wow! Such perfect coral for summer! I found the lipstick extremely wearable, comfortable, long lasting and the shade actually works for me! I haven't used the polish, but I did swatch it. I read that there will be 3 more lip / nail duo's for fall. Can't wait to see the colors!
> 
> Kontagious Koral & Kissable Koral



That doesn't look coral to me, is it in real life? I see hot pink (could just be my monitor though).


----------



## starsnhevn

So for those who are interested... Le Metier De Beaute just posted on their facebook wall saying that sometime this week, they'll announce where you can purchase past kaleidoscopes! I'm hyperventilating.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Devoted2makeup said:


> That doesn't look coral to me, is it in real life? I see hot pink (could just be my monitor though).


 
Oh yeah it is a true coral! My pick is probably off too!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

it'sanaddiction said:


> Oh yeah it is a true coral! My pick is probably off too!



Ok, good to know!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

starsnhevn said:


> So for those who are interested... Le Metier De Beaute just posted on their facebook wall saying that sometime this week, they'll announce where you can purchase past kaleidoscopes! I'm hyperventilating.



I know isn't it great?


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I have yet to purchase a Kaleidoscope, though I have been wishing for one for quite a while!

Here is the Ken Downing's Kontagious Koral. I have to say, if you can get your hands on this one, do it! It applies like a dream, 1 coat was really all that was needed but I did apply 2 coats. I am in love with the color, it's on my fingers and toes! And I rarely do matchy matchy


----------



## emcosmo1639

starsnhevn said:


> So for those who are interested... Le Metier De Beaute just posted on their facebook wall saying that sometime this week, they'll announce where you can purchase past kaleidoscopes! I'm hyperventilating.



I'm so excited!!  I just started obsessing over lmdb recently so Ive missed out on a lot of the past ones....can't wait!!  (you better post it as I'm not a follower on fb )


----------



## Devoted2makeup

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have yet to purchase a Kaleidoscope, though I have been wishing for one for quite a while!
> 
> Here is the Ken Downing's Kontagious Koral. I have to say, if you can get your hands on this one, do it! It applies like a dream, 1 coat was really all that was needed but I did apply 2 coats. I am in love with the color, it's on my fingers and toes! And I rarely do matchy matchy



That is beyond! How beautiful.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Devoted2makeup said:


> That is beyond! How beautiful.


 
Thank you


----------



## MrsLid

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have yet to purchase a Kaleidoscope, though I have been wishing for one for quite a while!
> 
> Here is the Ken Downing's Kontagious Koral. I have to say, if you can get your hands on this one, do it! It applies like a dream, 1 coat was really all that was needed but I did apply 2 coats. I am in love with the color, it's on my fingers and toes! And I rarely do matchy matchy



Wow that is incredible!!!!!!!!!!! It looks fabulous with your skin tone! Now I really need to get it. Stupid hazardous materials shipping fee to Canada. It's just nail polish for crying out loud!!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> I have yet to purchase a Kaleidoscope, though I have been wishing for one for quite a while!
> 
> Here is the Ken Downing's Kontagious Koral. I have to say, if you can get your hands on this one, do it! It applies like a dream, 1 coat was really all that was needed but I did apply 2 coats. I am in love with the color, it's on my fingers and toes! And I rarely do matchy matchy



That is such a pretty color for you!  Congrats!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

MrsLid said:


> Wow that is incredible!!!!!!!!!!! It looks fabulous with your skin tone! Now I really need to get it. Stupid hazardous materials shipping fee to Canada. It's just nail polish for crying out loud!!


Thanks! I didn't realize there was an extra fee if an item is labeled as hazardous, I just assumed they were more careful with it, haha!



girlygirl3 said:


> That is such a pretty color for you! Congrats!


Oh, thank you! It just makes me happy!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I hope they release info. on where and when we can purchase old kaleidoscopes. I'm ready!


----------



## Bentley1

Has anyone experienced any skin issues due to the retinol in the PV Tinted Foundation?

The coverage, etc. is amazing, but since I've been using it the past month, I've been experiencing a lot of uneven texture, red bumps and such that I have only had when using retinol treatments in the past.


----------



## MrsLid

Bentley1 said:


> Has anyone experienced any skin issues due to the retinol in the PV Tinted Foundation?
> 
> The coverage, etc. is amazing, but since I've been using it the past month, I've been experiencing a lot of uneven texture, red bumps and such that I have only had when using retinol treatments in the past.



I've heard that in a very few cases people have noticed a bit of purging. I'm so close to biting the bullet on this purchase but I'm so nervous too. Maybe try only using it a few times a week to get used to it. I remember reading somewhere to start out only using every other day. I'm really sorry your experiencing this


----------



## Bentley1

MrsLid said:


> I've heard that in a very few cases people have noticed a bit of purging. I'm so close to biting the bullet on this purchase but I'm so nervous too. Maybe try only using it a few times a week to get used to it. I remember reading somewhere to start out only using every other day. I'm really sorry your experiencing this



Thanks. 

I've tried lessening my usage this week, so hopefully it will help.  So far I still have some slight skin issues.  

Have you gotten a sample to see how your skin may react, or do you feel that isn't enough time to get a good idea of its effects on your skin?


----------



## MrsLid

I did try a sample. I think it lasted me 3 days? I didn't have any reaction then. The new shade 1 was still too dark but it worked well once it merged with my skin. I loved how it looked! I haven't been able to use Rx Retin A because my whole face peels off so it would be nice to be able to use this. They assured me that even if I layer another sunscreen underneath the actives will still penetrate the skin. That was something I was really concerned about. I'm not so sure I'm confident in that though


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I've never had a problem with the PV and I own it, but I admit to being hesitant to use it for than 3 times per week due to the retinol mixing with the harsh CA sun. I too wear a separate SPF under it. I just wish it came in a clear formula to wear at night!


----------



## nicci404

Karla Sugar recently put up some swatches of the lip products...

http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/le-metier-de-beaute-lip-creme-lipgloss/

http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/le-metier-de-beaute-sheer-brilliance-lipgloss/

http://karlasugar.net/2011/06/le-metier-de-beaute-color-core-lipstick/

I never knew there were shades exclusive to Neiman Marcus. I only have one lip creme - Sweet Creme. I want to buy Emily's Kisses and Cafe Creme.


----------



## starsnhevn

Cafe Creme is gorgeous. I have it and love it. It is perfect for those days  I don't want too much bling and just some "subtle" color.


----------



## emcosmo1639

starsnhevn said:


> So for those who are interested... Le Metier De Beaute just posted on their facebook wall saying that sometime this week, they'll announce where you can purchase past kaleidoscopes! I'm hyperventilating.



Did they ever post anything?


----------



## Devoted2makeup

emcosmo1639 said:


> Did they ever post anything?



Not yet...


----------



## pond23

starsnhevn said:


> Cafe Creme is gorgeous. I have it and love it. It is perfect for those days I don't want too much bling and just some "subtle" color.


 
^ I have put myself on a lip gloss no-buy, but this color is so pretty and flattering on!


----------



## nicci404

pond23 said:


> ^ I have put myself on a lip gloss no-buy, but this color is so pretty and flattering on!



same here! but I *really* want drop by Neimans and check it out but I should not.


----------



## MariellaKatz

Personally i dont think it's worth paying for a tinted moisturizer when you can just mix some foundation with some moisturizer. Honestly, it's the same thing.. as long as you use a good moisturizer and a good foundation (not cheapy & crappy ones). 

Let me know what you girls think!


----------



## starsnhevn

emcosmo1639 said:


> Did they ever post anything?



No they didn't.


----------



## starsnhevn

pond23 said:


> ^ I have put myself on a lip gloss no-buy, but this color is so pretty and flattering on!



This color is amazing on... I also put that sweet creme (I think that is what it is called) and it makes it a bit shimmery.


----------



## luv2smilexo

MariellaKatz said:


> Personally i dont think it's worth paying for a tinted moisturizer when you can just mix some foundation with some moisturizer. Honestly, it's the same thing.. as long as you use a good moisturizer and a good foundation (not cheapy & crappy ones).
> 
> Let me know what you girls think!



If you are talking about peau vierge then it is more than just a tinted moisturizer.  It has treatment properties because it contains retinol and its luminizing.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

luv2smilexo said:


> If you are talking about peau vierge then it is more than just a tinted moisturizer.  It has treatment properties because it contains retinol and its luminizing.



This.


----------



## nicci404

my boyfriend brought this home for me today. I didn't ask for it or mention what colors I like from this brand. He knows I like this brand and knows what colors I tend to go for. I really like it. It's not as dark as it looks. On my lips, there is some pink to it.

Sheer Brillance Lip Gloss - Monaco


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> my boyfriend brought this home for me today. I didn't ask for it or mention what colors I like from this brand. He knows I like this brand and knows what colors I tend to go for. I really like it. It's not as dark as it looks. On my lips, there is some pink to it.
> 
> Sheer Brillance Lip Gloss - Monaco



That boyfriend is a keeper! A man who buys you makeup and in the color you would wear??? Marry him!! Lol, that was a very sweet gesture!


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> my boyfriend brought this home for me today. I didn't ask for it or mention what colors I like from this brand. He knows I like this brand and knows what colors I tend to go for. I really like it. It's not as dark as it looks. On my lips, there is some pink to it.
> 
> Sheer Brillance Lip Gloss - Monaco



^ Your bf sounds like a sweetheart *nicci*! What a thoughtful gift! The color looks really pretty.


----------



## nicci404

thanks devoted and steph  I have to admit when I first saw that color I thought "wow, that is really brown!" I wasn't sure if I would like it. Oh and I teased him about it because he reminds me that I told myself no more lip gloss whenever we go to the mall and I start looking at one. So this time he couldn't say anything! it is his fault...lol


----------



## MrsLid

I agree with them! Marry that man! That is the sweetest thing ever! I can't imagine any man I've ever know picking out a lipgloss for me. That is an incredibly thoughtful thing to do and shows how well he know you. Love it!


----------



## MrsLid

I just received Peau Vierge yesterday and have started using it today. I made sure to take lots of before pics. I plan on doing a whole before and after feature on my blog at the 14 and 30 days mark! So excited!


----------



## pond23

^ Excellent MrsLid! I am quite pale too, and I am curious about the PV. I have only tried a sample in the Light-Medium shade which was way too dark.


----------



## nicci404

MrsLid said:


> I agree with them! Marry that man! That is the sweetest thing ever! I can't imagine any man I've ever know picking out a lipgloss for me. That is an incredibly thoughtful thing to do and shows how well he know you. Love it!



thanks  yea, I am working on the marriage part..lol 

I am interested too about PV! Did you get shade 1 - Light? I am pretty pale as well. I have a NM close to where I live but I keep forgetting to try it out whenever I go.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I'm pale (MAC's NW20 for reference) and the lightest shade 1 works for me, although with their concealer I'm a shade 6.


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> I'm pale (MAC's NW20 for reference) and the lightest shade 1 works for me, although with their concealer I'm a shade 6.



did you review this on your blog? or were you about to? I thought I remember seeing a post about it. I am really interested to read your opinion.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

nicci404 said:


> did you review this on your blog? or were you about to? I thought I remember seeing a post about it. I am really interested to read your opinion.



I haven't reviewed it yet, partly because there are already so many other reviews already out there on it. I do like it, but once I run out I doubt I'll purchase it again. I think the price tag is steep (at $125.00) and I haven't seen the results they claim. I also have mixed feelings about the retinol for daytime. I think I would take the money and ask for a prescription strength of retinol from my dermatologist (especially now that I'm over 30). I also always wear a separate SPF with mine because I don't think a SPF of 17 is high enough, especially for where I live in CA. 

If they were to make a clear formula of this for nighttime I would be all over it. So to recap, I like it but not love it. The fact that I wear it over a separate moisturizer with SPF seems a little redundant too. JMHO.


----------



## MrsLid

I did get the new shade 1. It is a bit too dark but because it sheerer and blends in so flawlessly it still works. I love how natural it looks while still offering enough coverage to even out my skintone nicely. I've tried Rx retinol in the lightest prescription and only trying even every 4 days or less and my skin could not tolerate it AT ALL so hopefully I can reep some of the benefits of retinol from the Peau Vierge without the associated reaction for me. I took extensive before pics so we'll see what happens


----------



## MrsLid

Devoted2makeup said:


> I haven't reviewed it yet, partly because there are already so many other reviews already out there on it. I do like it, but once I run out I doubt I'll purchase it again. I think the price tag is steep (at $125.00) and I haven't seen the results they claim. I also have mixed feelings about the retinol for daytime. I think I would take the money and ask for a prescription strength of retinol from my dermatologist (especially now that I'm over 30). I also always wear a separate SPF with mine because I don't think a SPF of 17 is high enough, especially for where I live in CA.
> 
> If they were to make a clear formula of this for nighttime I would be all over it. So to recap, I like it but not love it. The fact that I wear it over a separate moisturizer with SPF seems a little redundant too. JMHO.



Jenn how long did you use PV for on a regular basis before you determined it wasnt working for you? Hopefully you have success with Rx retinol!


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> I haven't reviewed it yet, partly because there are already so many other reviews already out there on it. I do like it, but once I run out I doubt I'll purchase it again. I think the price tag is steep (at $125.00) and I haven't seen the results they claim. I also have mixed feelings about the retinol for daytime. I think I would take the money and ask for a prescription strength of retinol from my dermatologist (especially now that I'm over 30). I also always wear a separate SPF with mine because I don't think a SPF of 17 is high enough, especially for where I live in CA.
> 
> If they were to make a clear formula of this for nighttime I would be all over it. So to recap, I like it but not love it. The fact that I wear it over a separate moisturizer with SPF seems a little redundant too. JMHO.




thank you. that is what keeping me from buying it - the price and not so sure about the claims they make. I think I might pass on this...


----------



## emcosmo1639

MrsLid said:


> I did get the new shade 1. It is a bit too dark but because it sheerer and blends in so flawlessly it still works. I love how natural it looks while still offering enough coverage to even out my skintone nicely. I've tried Rx retinol in the lightest prescription and only trying even every 4 days or less and my skin could not tolerate it AT ALL so hopefully I can reep some of the benefits of retinol from the Peau Vierge without the associated reaction for me. I took extensive before pics so we'll see what happens



Any advice on a shade for me?  I'm fair skinned, but I'm not crazy pale.  I usually wear about the second to lightest shade for most foundations.  I currently use dior and I'm the second lightest.  When I used Bare Escentuals (before I figured out it was clogging my pores) I was fairly light.  And with the nars loose powder etc I'm "light".  I will be ordering this online (the nords by me doesn't have LMDB in store) so I don't know the shade.  I'm debating between the lightest and second lightest.


----------



## luv2smilexo

*escosmo1639* I would go with shade 1. I'm mac nc20ish and It blended in excellently for me.  Shade 2 is definitely for medium skins, I would say nc30ish


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-rock-n-romance-nail-lacquer-set/#comments

Amy has a screen shot but I can't find this on the Nordstrom site...or am I just really lost?!


----------



## novella

^ Thanks for reposting the swatches. 

Nordstrom's anniversary sale doesn't officially start for the public until Friday. Card members could get the sale items as early as July 5 though.


----------



## nicci404

novella said:


> ^ Thanks for reposting the swatches.
> 
> Nordstrom's anniversary sale doesn't officially start for the public until Friday. Card members could get the sale items as early as July 5 though.



Yea when I went earlier this week I was hoping to find this set but the Nordstrom I go to doesn't carry this brand. I hope it shows up online!


----------



## novella

nicci404 said:


> Yea when I went earlier this week I was hoping to find this set but the Nordstrom I go to doesn't carry this brand. I hope it shows up online!



I see. I'm surprised that not all Nordstroms carry everything but fair enough as there's only so much space. I'm sure it will pop up online. If not, an SA can help you out.


----------



## starsnhevn

Did you guys see this sneak peek?  I'm soooo giddy!  

http://messywands.blogspot.com/2011/07/exclusive-sneak-peek-le-metier-de.html


----------



## nicci404

starsnhevn said:


> Did you guys see this sneak peek?  I'm soooo giddy!
> 
> http://messywands.blogspot.com/2011/07/exclusive-sneak-peek-le-metier-de.html



I just looked at this!  I want to get the lip Kaleidoscope...I have never owned one before and the colors sound good. I wish there was a pic of the lip kaleidoscope.


----------



## nicci404

http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/07/introducing-le-metier-de-beautes.html

she has all the pics! I really want the lip kaleidoscope now


----------



## girlygirl3

starsnhevn said:


> Did you guys see this sneak peek? I'm soooo giddy!
> 
> http://messywands.blogspot.com/2011/07/exclusive-sneak-peek-le-metier-de.html


 
That's gorgeous!  Plum/purples don't work well on me unfortunately but I am loving the way that brown looks!


----------



## starsnhevn

girlygirl3 said:


> That's gorgeous!  Plum/purples don't work well on me unfortunately but I am loving the way that brown looks!



This palette must've been made for me. I'm Chinese, so the rich colors will be perfect on my skin tone. lol.


----------



## girlygirl3

starsnhevn said:


> This palette must've been made for me. I'm Chinese, so the rich colors will be perfect on my skin tone. lol.


 
Oh! Me too!  But purples tend to become pink on me.  When I apply it to my eyes, they look like they're swollen!
But I love the brown because it looks so rich.  Perfect for smoky eyes!


----------



## starsnhevn

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh! Me too!  But purples tend to become pink on me.  When I apply it to my eyes, they look like they're swollen!
> But I love the brown because it looks so rich.  Perfect for smoky eyes!



Really? Oh... I don't do it deep.. .I just put a nice shade on and it looks so good! I love it when there are plums and browns.


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I'm so excited for that eye kaleidoscope! I think the plums and browns are breathtaking.


----------



## girlygirl3

starsnhevn said:


> Really? Oh... I don't do it deep.. .I just put a nice shade on and it looks so good! I love it when there are plums and browns.


 
Ok, I'll have to try it when they come in and see how these work!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I wish there were better pictures of this, but it is all I can find right now.

Ken Downing's The Bordeaux Collection Nail & Lipstick Sets for Fall

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/07/sneak-peek-le-metier-de-beaute-bordeaux.html


----------



## starsnhevn

girlygirl3 said:


> Ok, I'll have to try it when they come in and see how these work!



Totally try it. I did NOT think that penelope would work on me (ie. hello? green on chinese skin?), but after I layered..it looked so sexy. lol. Even my husband was like, "wow.. you look different" (and thats coming from a guy who doesn't really notice all the new things I buy.... which is good). lol.


----------



## MrsLid

I'm so excited about the Fall collection! I think fall releases are always my favourites.


----------



## nicci404

MrsLid said:


> I'm so excited about the Fall collection! I think fall releases are always my favourites.


 
same here! I didn't buy anything from any summer collections this year and I didn't feel like I missed out. more $$ for fall collections


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^I'm the opposite, LOL! Summer always kills my wallet! That's not to say I don't buy anything from fall collections.

I did order the Rock n Romance Nail Set from Nordies Anniversary Sale

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-rock-n-romance-nail-lacquer-set/


----------



## Devoted2makeup

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I'm the opposite, LOL! Summer always kills my wallet! That's not to say I don't buy anything from fall collections.
> 
> I did order the Rock n Romance Nail Set from Nordies Anniversary Sale
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-rock-n-romance-nail-lacquer-set/



You will love it and it's such an amazing deal.


----------



## Bethc

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I'm the opposite, LOL! Summer always kills my wallet! That's not to say I don't buy anything from fall collections.
> 
> I did order the Rock n Romance Nail Set from Nordies Anniversary Sale
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-rock-n-romance-nail-lacquer-set/



I got it too! I kind reminds me of the Chanel russian collection, maybe, lol


----------



## Beriloffun

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^I'm the opposite, LOL! Summer always kills my wallet! That's not to say I don't buy anything from fall collections.
> 
> I did order the Rock n Romance Nail Set from Nordies Anniversary Sale
> 
> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-rock-n-romance-nail-lacquer-set/



I also ordered this! I can't wait to try it out (my first LMDB purchase!). The small polishes are so cute! And Amy's swatches are always TDF


----------



## it'sanaddiction

If these polishes are anything like the Ken Dowling's Koral polish then I will be in heaven I have been wearing Kontagious Koral almost non stop for 3 weeks! It applies so beautifully and I get a full weeks wear out of it!


----------



## starsnhevn

Just wanted everyone to check Le Metier's Facebook page... they have a few listings of past Kaleidoscopes that are still available at various NM stores.


----------



## Cannes

Another new fan here! 
While in NYC with my sister, she bought me two eyeshadows and two nail polishes. I got Bordeaux e/s and Plum e/s. And Eris n/p and High Wire n/p. I am so impressed with the eyeshadows! They blend/layer so beautifully and are very easy to work with. I cannot wait to add more to my collection.


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> same here! I didn't buy anything from any summer collections this year and I didn't feel like I missed out. more $$ for fall collections



I didn't either...I've purchased brushes, some of their regular shades etc, but nothing from their summer collection.  For some reason nothing jumped out at me.  But I am loving a lot of the items in the fall collection.  I can't wait for it!!


----------



## MrsLid

Cannes said:


> Another new fan here!
> While in NYC with my sister, she bought me two eyeshadows and two nail polishes. I got Bordeaux e/s and Plum e/s. And Eris n/p and High Wire n/p. I am so impressed with the eyeshadows! They blend/layer so beautifully and are very easy to work with. I cannot wait to add more to my collection.



Welcome Cannes! Le Metier de Beaute is by far one of my favourite brands, if not the favourite. It's one of the main reasons I started my blog. I wanted more people to know about how great their products are. It is one addiction you won't regret!


----------



## starsnhevn

MrsLid said:


> Welcome Cannes! Le Metier de Beaute is by far one of my favourite brands, if not the favourite. It's one of the main reasons I started my blog. I wanted more people to know about how great their products are. It is one addiction you won't regret!



I completely agree.  I bought two kaleidoscopes 2 months ago and haven't looked back. Almost 99% of the time, I reach for them because of how EASY and Convenient AND best of all.. Idiot proof they are.  lol. Sigh.. I've got a bunch of clear Muji drawers filled with MAC, Lancome, etc... what to do if I don't use it? hahaha.


----------



## nicci404

Devoted2makeup said:


> You will love it and it's such an amazing deal.



I am really tempted to get *Les Artiste* I have been wanting a lip kaleidoscope for awhile now and these colors look like ones I usually go for. After looking at your pictures on your blog, it confirmed it  they are the best pics I have seen of Les Artiste. I just wonder if it ever gets messy? 

But I am also looking at the lip palette by Chantecaille...Les Délices de Roses 

http://www.chantecaille.com/product_makeup_detail.cfm?cat=10&pid=598

I feel like I can get more use out of the kaleidoscope though...?


----------



## emcosmo1639

I finally got my peau vierge in the mail yesterday.  I started using it but noticed the lower half of my face getting very itchy after a few hours.  It almost felt like a slight allergic reaction or when you have a sunburn.  I didn't notice any redness or anything, just a lot of itchiness.  Is that normal?  Oh and on a side note, good call on the color...the shade matches me perfectly!


----------



## MrsLid

emcosmo1639 said:


> I finally got my peau vierge in the mail yesterday.  I started using it but noticed the lower half of my face getting very itchy after a few hours.  It almost felt like a slight allergic reaction or when you have a sunburn.  I didn't notice any redness or anything, just a lot of itchiness.  Is that normal?  Oh and on a side note, good call on the color...the shade matches me perfectly!



I hope you're not having some sort of reaction! No redness is hopefully a good sign though. I've been using it for 3 weeks now and I've had zero redness, irritation or dryness which excites me for a retinol product. Are you using anything else new? I guess keep trying and see if you notice the irritation again or if it worsens. Unfortunately then you may have to stop  I know that it is recommended to start using only once every two or three days until your skin adjusts but I jumped right in to using it every day. Good luck!


----------



## starsnhevn

I think I will try peau vierge soon. I'm waiting till my local NM gets the Silk Road and then I'm there. lol. If I go in beforehand... I'll lose focus!


----------



## emcosmo1639

MrsLid said:


> I hope you're not having some sort of reaction! No redness is hopefully a good sign though. I've been using it for 3 weeks now and I've had zero redness, irritation or dryness which excites me for a retinol product. Are you using anything else new? I guess keep trying and see if you notice the irritation again or if it worsens. Unfortunately then you may have to stop  I know that it is recommended to start using only once every two or three days until your skin adjusts but I jumped right in to using it every day. Good luck!



I'm not itchy anymore so I'm hoping it was something else, but I have no idea what it could have been.  I was worried that was part of the "purging" I always heard about (what is the "purging" anyway?)  I do love how it makes my skin look...it looks better than most tinted moisturizers I've used and is easier than foundation.  I definitely wouldn't need more than it except for maybe a big night out etc.  I do have one other question though...I'm in AZ so the 20spf is just not enough (and I"m pretty fair too).  I've heard you're supposed to put it on your skin without anything else, but I know I need a heavier spf.  Should I just put the SPF on under it?  And what about other serums, moisturizers etc?  Leave them off all together and just use them at night?


----------



## skydive nikki

So after reading a few of your blogs on the penelope kaleidescope, I bought one!  It was pricey, but it was worth it!  I am really impressed.   I only needed 1 very light swipe of each color to achieve good payoff.  What impressed me most was the way the colors blended.  I used the purple and then put some green on top and the green did not cast out the purple!  Usually when you put a dark color like green over  a light purple it causes muddiness.  I cant wait to purchase more of these.


----------



## MrsLid

skydive nikki said:


> So after reading a few of your blogs on the penelope kaleidescope, I bought one!  It was pricey, but it was worth it!  I am really impressed.   I only needed 1 very light swipe of each color to achieve good payoff.  What impressed me most was the way the colors blended.  I used the purple and then put some green on top and the green did not cast out the purple!  Usually when you put a dark color like green over  a light purple it causes muddiness.  I cant wait to purchase more of these.



That is the MAGIC of Le Metier! You can layer the craziest combinations and even like 4 colours and it's never muddy! Just a new kind of beautiful shade emerges! LOVE!


----------



## MrsLid

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm not itchy anymore so I'm hoping it was something else, but I have no idea what it could have been.  I was worried that was part of the "purging" I always heard about (what is the "purging" anyway?)  I do love how it makes my skin look...it looks better than most tinted moisturizers I've used and is easier than foundation.  I definitely wouldn't need more than it except for maybe a big night out etc.  I do have one other question though...I'm in AZ so the 20spf is just not enough (and I"m pretty fair too).  I've heard you're supposed to put it on your skin without anything else, but I know I need a heavier spf.  Should I just put the SPF on under it?  And what about other serums, moisturizers etc?  Leave them off all together and just use them at night?



Le Metier de Beaute told me that you can layer sunscreen under it and the actives will still penetrate. If I know it is sunny or I will be outside then I add additional sunscreen underneath. Days I'm just sitting in the office I just wear the Peau Vierge.

I've been trying the technique Mikey Castillo told me about in my interview with him about using Peau Vierge as a primer underneath foundation and I'm loveing the result. I don't have the LMdB foudation so I've been trying it under Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua and it's flawless. I don't usually go for so much coverage since I like to look natural but I like the result enough that I think I will try it a little more often!


----------



## Cannes

I couldn't control myself. I stopped in NM yesterday to play with a few of the colors. I ended up purchasing Jojo and Naked. Combined, it's the perfect neutral eye to pair with a bright lipstick.


----------



## skydive nikki

I couldn't control myself either.  After my first taste of the penelope kaleidescope, I ordered another one. I got the splendid frost one.  I hope I love it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Ok, so I am LOVING the Peau Vierge!  I've been using it a little over a week now I guess and it's wonderful.  It's definitely too short to notice any differences in my skin, but it looks great as a foundation.  It offers plenty of coverage and looks great on.  The color blends perfectly and feels light (not like I'm wearing anything).  I do notice it really absorbs in because when I wash my face I have to really wash it to get the remainder off, but all in all I'm very pleased so far.


----------



## pellarin22

I just bought Le Metier foundation #8 and Kona lipstick. Both are great products! The foundation matches perfectly and the lipstick lasts a long time.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Did you guys see their new peau vierge skincare collection in the NM catalog that just came out? (I just got mine in the mail today).  I know everyone had been talking about it coming out this fall so looks like it's on its way (though I'm wondering if it is only NM or other stores too).  It's pricy ($350 for night cream, $285 day) but if it's as great as everyone says it may be worth it!


----------



## girlygirl3

emcosmo1639 said:


> Did you guys see their new peau vierge skincare collection in the NM catalog that just came out? (I just got mine in the mail today). I know everyone had been talking about it coming out this fall so looks like it's on its way (though I'm wondering if it is only NM or other stores too). It's pricy ($350 for night cream, $285 day) but if it's as great as everyone says it may be worth it!


 
holy cow! that is super pricey!


----------



## emcosmo1639

girlygirl3 said:


> holy cow! that is super pricey!



I know, that's what I thought.  I forget the price for the eye cream, but it was just as pricy...and all for about 1 oz.  I think I'll wait and see what everyone else says before I run out and buy it!


----------



## MrsLid

Coming from Le Metier de Beaute I'm sure it's amazing but that is so far out of my budget.  If it works though I may have to find a way!


----------



## skydive nikki

I knew the skincare would be expensive, but this is way out of budget for me.  I should not even be buying their MU.  Anyway, I got the silk roads kaleidoscope and am debating on returning it.  I have tried 2 looks with it, but my eyes look too red/bruised. It does kinda bring out the green in my eyes, but makes my whole eye area look red. Either these are not the right colors for me or I am doing something wrong.  I love Penelope and splendid frost.  I also have le cirque on its way.  I really hope I love that one.  Anyone have any opinions of Le cirque or thoughts about the silk roads? I just cant justify keeping it if I don't totally love it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

skydive nikki said:


> I knew the skincare would be expensive, but this is way out of budget for me.  I should not even be buying their MU.  Anyway, I got the silk roads kaleidoscope and am debating on returning it.  I have tried 2 looks with it, but my eyes look too red/bruised. It does kinda bring out the green in my eyes, but makes my whole eye area look red. Either these are not the right colors for me or I am doing something wrong.  I love Penelope and splendid frost.  I also have le cirque on its way.  I really hope I love that one.  Anyone have any opinions of Le cirque or thoughts about the silk roads? I just cant justify keeping it if I don't totally love it.



That's interesting.  I have fair skin and light blue eyes but was looking forward to this one---mostly just because I like the colors.  I'm wondering if it will look the same on me.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks the prices are .  I probably don't need such a pricy antiaging product yet so I'll just stick to my retin a and normal routine for now I think.  I did find the catalog with the official prices though--

Day Cream (SPF 20) 1 oz $285
Night Cream 1 oz $350
Eye Concentrate .5 oz $175


----------



## girlygirl3

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks the prices are . I probably don't need such a pricy antiaging product yet so I'll just stick to my retin a and normal routine for now I think. I did find the catalog with the official prices though--
> 
> Day Cream (SPF 20) 1 oz $285
> Night Cream 1 oz $350
> Eye Concentrate .5 oz $175


 
Yes, I'll definitely wait to hear more about these!


----------



## girlygirl3

I felt the splurge come on today!  Dustin was there thankfully and could give me recommendations.

I came home with:
Mascara in Midnight Blue (love it!)
Lip cremes in Fraise and Creme Caramel (this one to help tone down colors)
Lipstick in Thailand (lovely pink!)
Eye primer
Eyeshadows in Jojo and Spicy

I'm very happy for now!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> I felt the splurge come on today!  Dustin was there thankfully and could give me recommendations.
> 
> I came home with:
> Mascara in Midnight Blue (love it!)
> Lip cremes in Fraise and Creme Caramel (this one to help tone down colors)
> Lipstick in Thailand (lovely pink!)
> Eye primer
> Eyeshadows in Jojo and Spicy
> 
> I'm very happy for now!



I love Jojo! it is so easy to use w/other shades and looks good on it's own...unlike most eye shadows

I just looked at Thailand and it looks so pretty. thanks...now I want to go check it out tomorrow


----------



## it'sanaddiction

girlygirl3 said:


> I felt the splurge come on today! Dustin was there thankfully and could give me recommendations.
> 
> I came home with:
> Mascara in Midnight Blue (love it!)
> Lip cremes in Fraise and Creme Caramel (this one to help tone down colors)
> Lipstick in Thailand (lovely pink!)
> Eye primer
> Eyeshadows in Jojo and Spicy
> 
> I'm very happy for now!


 

Excellent splurge! How do you like the lip cremes? Would you say they are semi opaque?


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I love Jojo! it is so easy to use w/other shades and looks good on it's own...unlike most eye shadows
> 
> I just looked at Thailand and it looks so pretty. thanks...now I want to go check it out tomorrow


 
I like Jojo too, but I like it more with Spicy layered on top of it!  I like a little more depth and this one does it quite nicely.

At BG, Dustin applied all the lip products with a lip brush.  For me, I think applying Thailand with a brush is better.  On me, it looks metallic when applied directly.  Adding a little bit of Fraise lip creme deepens the pink beautifully!


----------



## girlygirl3

it'sanaddiction said:


> Excellent splurge! How do you like the lip cremes? Would you say they are semi opaque?


 
Thanks!
The lip cremes are semi opaque for the most part but there are a few that are quite sheer as well.  FYI - there is also a strong vanilla scent, but it goes away after you finish applying.
Together with the lipsticks (no scent), you can create different looks!


----------



## MrsLid

skydive nikki said:


> I knew the skincare would be expensive, but this is way out of budget for me.  I should not even be buying their MU.  Anyway, I got the silk roads kaleidoscope and am debating on returning it.  I have tried 2 looks with it, but my eyes look too red/bruised. It does kinda bring out the green in my eyes, but makes my whole eye area look red. Either these are not the right colors for me or I am doing something wrong.  I love Penelope and splendid frost.  I also have le cirque on its way.  I really hope I love that one.  Anyone have any opinions of Le cirque or thoughts about the silk roads? I just cant justify keeping it if I don't totally love it.



Nikki I'm sorry your having trouble with Silk Road. I would keep playing with layering the shades before you decide to take it back. I'm very fair with blue eyes and didn't find it bruise-y. Here is a look I did a while back: http://perilouslypale.blogspot.com/2011/07/le-metier-de-beaute-silk-road_19.html. I still haven't posted a look doing the Couches de Couleur techinique yet but maybe I should get to that soon. Good luck!


----------



## skydive nikki

Thanks MRSLid.  I love your blog and your pic was what helped sell me on SR.  I love your look and I tried to duplicate it.  I think my problem is I have a lot of pink/red in my skin tone and my eyes look reddish already.  Plus with my terrible allergies my eyes look bloodshot.  Putting reddish/brownish/purple can emphasize those issues.  I love the richness of the colors, so maybe I will ask the MUA at LMDB to help me.  I also just tried the Le Cirque and am not sure about it.  It is very sheer.  The colors are not very pigmented.  I was hoping the purple would have more color to it.  I might keep it to mix and match with other kaleidoscopes.   On the other hand I feel for the price that if I have other similar colors in my collection, that I should not keep these.

On a positive note, I LOVE my sample Of peau verge.  It stays on and makes my skin look great.  I love how it seems to just melt right into your skin.  It is not cakey!


----------



## emcosmo1639

skydive nikki said:


> Thanks MRSLid.  I love your blog and your pic was what helped sell me on SR.  I love your look and I tried to duplicate it.  I think my problem is I have a lot of pink/red in my skin tone and my eyes look reddish already.  Plus with my terrible allergies my eyes look bloodshot.  Putting reddish/brownish/purple can emphasize those issues.  I love the richness of the colors, so maybe I will ask the MUA at LMDB to help me.  I also just tried the Le Cirque and am not sure about it.  It is very sheer.  The colors are not very pigmented.  I was hoping the purple would have more color to it.  I might keep it to mix and match with other kaleidoscopes.   On the other hand I feel for the price that if I have other similar colors in my collection, that I should not keep these.
> 
> *On a positive note, I LOVE my sample Of peau verge.  It stays on and makes my skin look great.  I love how it seems to just melt right into your skin.  It is not cakey!*



Isn't it great!  I'm in love!  I don't even need foundation anymore, it's enough coverage!  I know it's pricy but it's worth it to me!


----------



## Cannes

I've also been trying a sample of Peau Verge and am in love. I've never really worn Foundation, since I'm fortunate to have decent skin. Last year, I tried Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer. Some days it felt heavy and some days it wouldn't blend nicely. 

I've been sampling PV for a week now and each day it's flawless. Plus, it feels like I have nothing on. It simply evens out my skin tone. Now I'm just trying to decide if evening out my skin tone is worth $125. 
I'm also thinking of trying the mascara, either in Black or Aubergine. I've been so happy using Fresh Supernova which costs less. Is it better? worth the extra $10?

BTW... I'm loving Jojo. Today I have it layered with Naked and Plum


----------



## skydive nikki

emcosmo1639 said:


> Isn't it great!  I'm in love!  I don't even need foundation anymore, it's enough coverage!  I know it's pricy but it's worth it to me!


Yes!!!  I am going to get it.  I dont even want to admit that I am spending that much on it, but it is truly wonderful.  I dont need a primer, or my regular day cream.  So, I figure I am saving money by not using those 2 things  Before I tried this I was about to buy the new Burberry primer, but now I dont need it.  I love how my skin looks and it does not turn into a grease face like before.

 As to your comment about the silk roads, do you have yellow or pink tones?  My problem is that I have pink tones so maybe you will have better results.  MRSLid is fair and it looks beautiful on her.


----------



## skydive nikki

Cannes said:


> I've also been trying a sample of Peau Verge and am in love. I've never really worn Foundation, since I'm fortunate to have decent skin. Last year, I tried Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer. Some days it felt heavy and some days it wouldn't blend nicely.
> 
> I've been sampling PV for a week now and each day it's flawless. Plus, it feels like I have nothing on. It simply evens out my skin tone. Now I'm just trying to decide if evening out my skin tone is worth $125.
> I'm also thinking of trying the mascara, either in Black or Aubergine. I've been so happy using Fresh Supernova which costs less. Is it better? worth the extra $10?
> 
> BTW... I'm loving Jojo. Today I have it layered with Naked and Plum


I  got the aubergine mascara and I love it!  I love the application and color.  I totally recommend it!


----------



## nicci404

is shade 1 in Peau Verge have a yellow undertone? I am interested since so many of you say it is long lasting.


----------



## emcosmo1639

skydive nikki said:


> Yes!!!  I am going to get it.  I dont even want to admit that I am spending that much on it, but it is truly wonderful.  I dont need a primer, or my regular day cream.  So, I figure I am saving money by not using those 2 things  Before I tried this I was about to buy the new Burberry primer, but now I dont need it.  I love how my skin looks and it does not turn into a grease face like before.
> 
> As to your comment about the silk roads, do you have yellow or pink tones?  My problem is that I have pink tones so maybe you will have better results.  MRSLid is fair and it looks beautiful on her.



Isn't that great about the pv--not needing primer?  I have all of these deluxe size primers that I'll never use now!  Looks like I may have to do one of the swap box things after all!  I still use my day cream, but only because it has a higher SPF (AZ out here...need the SPF!).  But the pv is wonderful...I just wish I had started using it sooner (Used Laura Mercier before and it just doesn't compare!)

I probably lean towards yellow undertones...maybe that will help me.  I normally wear shades very similar to the ones in silk road so I'm hoping it will look good on me.  I'll probably get it either way--it's really the first kaleidoscope where I like all of the shades so I can't pass it up.  



nicci404 said:


> is shade 1 in Peau Verge have a yellow undertone? I am interested since so many of you say it is long lasting.



It is very long lasting for me.  Sometimes I use my nars loose powder over it, but only if my skin is looking particularly shiny.  I also like how well it blends to my skin color.  Out of the bottle it looks way too dark for me (I chose shade 1 too), but when I apply it is the perfect shade.


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> Isn't that great about the pv--not needing primer? I have all of these deluxe size primers that I'll never use now! Looks like I may have to do one of the swap box things after all! I still use my day cream, but only because it has a higher SPF (AZ out here...need the SPF!). But the pv is wonderful...I just wish I had started using it sooner (Used Laura Mercier before and it just doesn't compare!)
> 
> I probably lean towards yellow undertones...maybe that will help me. I normally wear shades very similar to the ones in silk road so I'm hoping it will look good on me. I'll probably get it either way--it's really the first kaleidoscope where I like all of the shades so I can't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> It is very long lasting for me. Sometimes I use my nars loose powder over it, but only if my skin is looking particularly shiny. I also like how well it blends to my skin color. Out of the bottle it looks way too dark for me (I chose shade 1 too), but when I apply it is the perfect shade.


 
thanks  do you ever use a primer w/it?


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> thanks  do you ever use a primer w/it?



Nope!  Sometimes I'll layer it over my moisturizer (for daytime when I need extra SPF) but it looks great either way!  In fact, I don't think I've used primer once since I got it! (or normal foundation for that matter)


----------



## girlygirl3

skydive nikki said:


> Thanks MRSLid. I love your blog and your pic was what helped sell me on SR. I love your look and I tried to duplicate it. I think my problem is I have a lot of pink/red in my skin tone and my eyes look reddish already. Plus with my terrible allergies my eyes look bloodshot. Putting reddish/brownish/purple can emphasize those issues. I love the richness of the colors, so maybe I will ask the MUA at LMDB to help me. I also just tried the Le Cirque and am not sure about it. It is very sheer. The colors are not very pigmented. I was hoping the purple would have more color to it. I might keep it to mix and match with other kaleidoscopes. On the other hand I feel for the price that if I have other similar colors in my collection, that I should not keep these.
> 
> On a positive note, I LOVE my sample Of peau verge. It stays on and makes my skin look great. I love how it seems to just melt right into your skin. It is not cakey!


 
I have yellow undertones and many colors like the ones in Silk Road just make me look bruised.  I've tried Le Cirque when it came out but I also thought the same as you - it's not very pigmented and I didn't see why I should even bother!  

But this just concerns these two kaleidoscopes because I do have Devotion and Splendid Frost!  I want to go back to BG and get tips on how best to use Devotion.  And yes, I'm playing with mixing the two palettes or using other e/s!


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> Nope!  Sometimes I'll layer it over my moisturizer (for daytime when I need extra SPF) but it looks great either way!  In fact, I don't think I've used primer once since I got it! (or normal foundation for that matter)



wow, that's pretty impressive. I'll have to check it out this weekend. thanks!


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> wow, that's pretty impressive. I'll have to check it out this weekend. thanks!



I do need to drop a quick disclaimer though--I'm lucky to have pretty clear skin.  My main concern is a little hyperpigmentation and some post acne scarring.  So I don't want to make it sound like a miracle product.  If you're looking for heavy coverage you may want to add foundation.  But for me (looking for light to medium coverage), this is all I need (with the occasional concealer for breakouts).  It really is great though and definitely worth getting a sample at the very least!


----------



## MrsLid

skydive nikki said:


> Thanks MRSLid.  I love your blog and your pic was what helped sell me on SR.  I love your look and I tried to duplicate it.  I think my problem is I have a lot of pink/red in my skin tone and my eyes look reddish already.  Plus with my terrible allergies my eyes look bloodshot.  Putting reddish/brownish/purple can emphasize those issues.  I love the richness of the colors, so maybe I will ask the MUA at LMDB to help me.  I also just tried the Le Cirque and am not sure about it.  It is very sheer.  The colors are not very pigmented.  I was hoping the purple would have more color to it.  I might keep it to mix and match with other kaleidoscopes.   On the other hand I feel for the price that if I have other similar colors in my collection, that I should not keep these.
> 
> On a positive note, I LOVE my sample Of peau verge.  It stays on and makes my skin look great.  I love how it seems to just melt right into your skin.  It is not cakey!



Thanks so much! I'm sorry I may have steered you in the wrong direction  At least you have the option of returning. Definitely play more and also see what the MUA can do with it on you and maybe you'll fall in love with the look they do. I adore Le Cirque. It's funny because I'm a big stickler for wanting a lot of pigmentation in my eye shadows but with Le Metier I've learned to step back and let the products do their magic. The end result is always fabulous!

I'm so happy you love the PV. I am SO happy with mine. I've cut back a little on using it though as I've started to experience some peeling. Not sure if it's the PV or another new skin care product I'm using so I'm trying to figure it out. Regardless of the skin care benefits of PV I'm so happy with how it looks that I think I'll continue to re-purchase. It's just so effortless and looks so natural but so much better than natural!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

My SA got me the LMdB nail lacquer in Urban Dweller for my Bday last week.  Going to put it on today!


----------



## MrsLid

Cannes said:


> I've also been trying a sample of Peau Verge and am in love. I've never really worn Foundation, since I'm fortunate to have decent skin. Last year, I tried Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer. Some days it felt heavy and some days it wouldn't blend nicely.
> 
> I've been sampling PV for a week now and each day it's flawless. Plus, it feels like I have nothing on. It simply evens out my skin tone. Now I'm just trying to decide if evening out my skin tone is worth $125.
> I'm also thinking of trying the mascara, either in Black or Aubergine. I've been so happy using Fresh Supernova which costs less. Is it better? worth the extra $10?
> 
> BTW... I'm loving Jojo. Today I have it layered with Naked and Plum



I don't really care for the mascara myself. I LOVE the colours but I have sad, sad lashes and I don't get the volume I need from it. What I do like to do is layer it on top of my other mascara to enjoy the beautiful colour. Also for some bizarre reason applying this mascara straightens my lashes? (I curl them first). I haven't heard anyone else having this issue though so must be some weird thing with me. What I do love about the mascara is that is doesn't smudge or flake and is very natural looking. No clumps!


----------



## girlygirl3

MrsLid said:


> I don't really care for the mascara myself. I LOVE the colours but I have sad, sad lashes and I don't get the volume I need from it. What I do like to do is layer it on top of my other mascara to enjoy the beautiful colour. *Also for some bizarre reason applying this mascara straightens my lashes? (I curl them first).* I haven't heard anyone else having this issue though so must be some weird thing with me. What I do love about the mascara is that is doesn't smudge or flake and is very natural looking. No clumps!


 
Oh, how strange!  I just got the Midnight Blue one but I haven't actually used it yet.  I already have stick-straight lashes!  Well, I can always follow your example and layer it!


----------



## skydive nikki

Interesting that it looked that way on you too girlygirl.  I went in today and the SA showed me some tips.  She said it can look that way(bruised/red) on her if she does not use the technique they taught her.  She also goes very lightly on the one color culprit.  She layered them one on top of another and it looked good on the hand, so I will try it.  I was layering them a little, but not directly over another.  She also adivsed to stay only on the lid and not go up to the crease.  Once they are all on and layered she then  suggested lifting them upwards towards the crease.

  I did a number at the counter!  I tried to be good, but could not resist.  I got Jade eye shadow, the liquid liner, eyelash curler, peau vierge and a shadow brush.  She honestly said some brushes really do make a huge difference in how the product looks and applies and she tells me when I should skip things, so I believe her.  I need a ban now!!


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Let us know what your results are on the eyes!  I may still go in and ask to have Silk Roads tried on as well, just because I think the colors are so pretty!

Wow, you did do a number!  I think you can only resist for so long!  I love the eyelash curler and e/s brush.


----------



## skydive nikki

Ok, I will let you know!  You should have the SA try them on you just to see cuz they are really pretty looking.  As for the PV, I got shade 2.  I would describe myself as light.  I always thought I was pale since I never get sun, but DF says he would not describe me that way.  I am MAC NC15, but on both occasions 2 SA's matched me as shade 2.  It does work for me, but based on what I have read here it sounds like I would be shade 1.  I'm confused and wondering if I should go back just to sample shade 1.


----------



## pond23

^ I am a MAC NC15 too, and shade 2 was too dark for me.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Hmmmmmm, I guess I should go back and try the other color.  Its weird cuz it blends beautifully into my skin and goes with my neck.  There is never any demarcation.  I will try the shade 1 and see how that goes.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Does anyone know if you can get replacement pads for the eyelash curler?  Mine came with a spare but I just put it in.  Do we just have to buy another curler after the spare gets old???  That seems silly...but I can't figure out where to get more replacement pads...


----------



## nicci404

Apparently they are coming out with a skin care line 
later this month. I couldn't read the article though but it's supposed to arrive at NM later this month. 
http://mobile.wwd.com/s/showPage.do...40344869125&prevPage=Beauty&headerName=Beauty


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> Apparently they are coming out with a skin care line
> later this month. I couldn't read the article though but it's supposed to arrive at NM later this month.
> http://mobile.wwd.com/s/showPage.do...40344869125&prevPage=Beauty&headerName=Beauty


 

Yes, emcosmo posted the prices in post #211-- hold on to your seat!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Here's a question for you guys---how many of you will be trying the skincare line?  

Normally I would never even consider skin care at those products.  I think La Mer is a joke (come on, those prices) and anything along those lines never makes it's way into my bathroom.  But after using Peau Vierge and seeing how much I love it and how well it works, I'm wondering if there may be something to LMDB afterall.  (aside from their wonderful cosmetics)


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Yes, emcosmo posted the prices in post #211-- hold on to your seat!



thanks, wow...that is way too high


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> Here's a question for you guys---how many of you will be trying the skincare line?
> 
> Normally I would never even consider skin care at those products.  I think La Mer is a joke (come on, those prices) and anything along those lines never makes it's way into my bathroom.  But after using Peau Vierge and seeing how much I love it and how well it works, I'm wondering if there may be something to LMDB afterall.  (aside from their wonderful cosmetics)



I might get samples first but I think they need to establish themselves for being known as  good skin care brand before setting those prices. I tried La Mer too and regret a couple products I bought - such a waste of $$$ w/no results that I noticed. 

Chanel is really good w/make-up but I have not been impressed w/their skincare line. I hope LMDB is not the same.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

emcosmo1639 said:


> Here's a question for you guys---how many of you will be trying the skincare line?
> 
> Normally I would never even consider skin care at those products. I think La Mer is a joke (come on, those prices) and anything along those lines never makes it's way into my bathroom. But after using Peau Vierge and seeing how much I love it and how well it works, I'm wondering if there may be something to LMDB afterall. (aside from their wonderful cosmetics)


 
I'm willing to shell out $100 or so for an eye cream and maybe a little more for face creams. But...these prices, pfff no way


----------



## nicci404

even the cleanser is kind of high - $50  I bought a cleanser from La Prairie once for $70 and used it once and felt so guilty for spending that much on a cleanser that really did nothing special. I returned it. 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/08/le-metier-de-beautes-new-skin-care-part.html

I don't know, all these high end brands add all these scientific terms in the descriptions...feels like they are trying hard to impress. But maybe this brand will be different.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> even the cleanser is kind of high - $50 I bought a cleanser from La Prairie once for $70 and used it once and felt so guilty for spending that much on a cleanser that really did nothing special. I returned it.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/08/le-metier-de-beautes-new-skin-care-part.html
> 
> I don't know, all these high end brands add all these scientific terms in the descriptions...feels like they are trying hard to impress. But maybe this brand will be different.


 

It sounds wonderful but it's way out of my price range.  
Too bad.


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> even the cleanser is kind of high - $50  I bought a cleanser from La Prairie once for $70 and used it once and felt so guilty for spending that much on a cleanser that really did nothing special. I returned it.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/08/le-metier-de-beautes-new-skin-care-part.html
> 
> I don't know, all these high end brands add all these scientific terms in the descriptions...feels like they are trying hard to impress. But maybe this brand will be different.



Thanks for all of the information.  I will probably pass on the cleanser and toner---I've always thought it's silly to spend that much on something that is in contact with you're skin for so little time.  I also will pass on the eye cream.  I've read and been told in the past that eye creams (from a pure formulation standpoint) are the same as their night cream counterpoint (which I actually saw an expert reaffirm on a tv show recently).  I've never worn eye cream because of this--I just dab some of my night cream around the eye gently as though it were eye cream.  

The ones I am interested in are the day and night creams.  I guess I want to see if there is anything to this "deeper penetration" science of theirs.  If it really does work and they only recommend using it a few days/week it might be worth the money.  I think I'll definitely have to find a store that carries the line for samples first or see reviews first, but I'm not entirely ruling it out yet.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

nicci404 said:


> even the cleanser is kind of high - $50 I bought a cleanser from La Prairie once for $70 and used it once and felt so guilty for spending that much on a cleanser that really did nothing special. I returned it.
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/08/le-metier-de-beautes-new-skin-care-part.html
> 
> I don't know, all these high end brands add all these scientific terms in the descriptions...feels like they are trying hard to impress. But maybe this brand will be different.


 
It sounds too good to be true!? If the night cream is only used 2 -3 times a week, then that brings down the cost a little. I would like to read reviews on the eye cream, so it will be a few months before any credible reveiws are available.


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> Thanks for all of the information.  I will probably pass on the cleanser and toner---I've always thought it's silly to spend that much on something that is in contact with you're skin for so little time.  I also will pass on the eye cream.  I've read and been told in the past that eye creams (from a pure formulation standpoint) are the same as their night cream counterpoint (which I actually saw an expert reaffirm on a tv show recently).  I've never worn eye cream because of this--I just dab some of my night cream around the eye gently as though it were eye cream.
> 
> The ones I am interested in are the day and night creams.  I guess I want to see if there is anything to this "deeper penetration" science of theirs.  If it really does work and they only recommend using it a few days/week it might be worth the money.  I think I'll definitely have to find a store that carries the line for samples first or see reviews first, but I'm not entirely ruling it out yet.



I have thought about using my night cream for an eye cream as well. I am not sure if I am totally convinced that eye creams work like they are supposed to. I still have not found one I like. Although I did find one that I can't stand but it gets a lot of raves - La Mer, it burned and my eyes got so watery. 

I see that there are 2 Neiman Marcus in Arizona. Hopefully, you can find a generous SA to give you samples. If not, contact Esteban (spelling?) in Bellevue, WA Neiman Marcus. He's really nice and might mail you samples.

Hopefully, they will come in packets. If all that fails, I don't mind picking some samples up & mailing to you. I live pretty close to NM. Actually, my boyfriend works in the building they are in - right above them. I am jealous.  I always get him to pick up samples for me..haha


----------



## nicci404

it'sanaddiction said:


> It sounds too good to be true!? If the night cream is only used 2 -3 times a week, then that brings down the cost a little. I would like to read reviews on the eye cream, so it will be a few months before any credible reveiws are available.



yea, I got all excited reading the description. I tend to do that w/skin care - get excited when it makes fabulous claims but then get disappointed when I notice no improvement. Thank goodness for samples though, although w/skincare you can't really tell right away w/small samples and everyone's skin is different. I need to be more patient though...I expect to see something in less than a month, which is not really realistic...I don't think.


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> I have thought about using my night cream for an eye cream as well. I am not sure if I am totally convinced that eye creams work like they are supposed to. I still have not found one I like. Although I did find one that I can't stand but it gets a lot of raves - La Mer, it burned and my eyes got so watery.
> 
> I see that there are 2 Neiman Marcus in Arizona. Hopefully, you can find a generous SA to give you samples. If not, contact Esteban (spelling?) in Bellevue, WA Neiman Marcus. He's really nice and might mail you samples.
> 
> Hopefully, they will come in packets. If all that fails, I don't mind picking some samples up & mailing to you. I live pretty close to NM. Actually, my boyfriend works in the building they are in - right above them. I am jealous.  I always get him to pick up samples for me..haha



You are too sweet!  I actually lived near Bellevue when I was younger =)  Ill check out the Neimans by me and if they don't carry it I may have to ask you're opinions on it!


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> You are too sweet! I actually lived near Bellevue when I was younger =) Ill check out the Neimans by me and if they don't carry it I may have to ask you're opinions on it!


 
no problem 

did you like Bellevue Square? I like it better than NM. I get the best service from Nordstrom.


----------



## wintotty

Just scored the Penelope Kaleidoscope at my local Nordstrom! I was surprised they still had it, got lucky!! 

I got the make over at my local NM the other day and pleasantly surprised how beautiful eye shadows look layered! I bought 8 shadows (2 combinations MA picked for me, and she set them in the empty Kaleidoscope palettes!!), liquid eye liner, lipstick (miami), lip gloss (summerland) and the lip pencil (rouge).

I'm planning to have my DH pick up the tinted moisture and concealer today! Totally hooked!!


----------



## girlygirl3

MrsLid said:


> I don't really care for the mascara myself. I LOVE the colours but I have sad, sad lashes and I don't get the volume I need from it. What I do like to do is layer it on top of my other mascara to enjoy the beautiful colour. Also for some bizarre reason applying this mascara straightens my lashes? (I curl them first). I haven't heard anyone else having this issue though so must be some weird thing with me. What I do love about the mascara is that is doesn't smudge or flake and is very natural looking. No clumps!


 
I finally had the chance to use the mascara this weekend and you're right!  My lashes went straight after application even with curling!  The lashes don't drop but they're straight.  Very bizarre.  Anyway, I agree with you on all other points too!


----------



## starsnhevn

wintotty said:


> Just scored the Penelope Kaleidoscope at my local Nordstrom! I was surprised they still had it, got lucky!!
> 
> I got the make over at my local NM the other day and pleasantly surprised how beautiful eye shadows look layered! I bought 8 shadows (2 combinations MA picked for me, and she set them in the empty Kaleidoscope palettes!!), liquid eye liner, lipstick (miami), lip gloss (summerland) and the lip pencil (rouge).
> 
> I'm planning to have my DH pick up the tinted moisture and concealer today! Totally hooked!!



Summerland is my FAVORITE!


----------



## starsnhevn

girlygirl3 said:


> I finally had the chance to use the mascara this weekend and you're right!  My lashes went straight after application even with curling!  The lashes don't drop but they're straight.  Very bizarre.  Anyway, I agree with you on all other points too!



I have stereotypical straight asian lashes... so after I curl, I use a cheapy mascara, then layer the lmdb mascara on. It works perfectly after that. Plus it helps give it some oomph before putting on the beautiful colored mascara!


----------



## girlygirl3

starsnhevn said:


> I have stereotypical straight asian lashes... so after I curl, I use a cheapy mascara, then layer the lmdb mascara on. It works perfectly after that. Plus it helps give it some oomph before putting on the beautiful colored mascara!


 
Same here, but many of the mascaras nowadays work not too badly after curling.

So it happens for you too?

Today, I first put on another mascara that curls nicely and then the LMdB.  I need to learn how to apply it on top of lashes as opposed to underneath.


----------



## light blue

Can anyone review the Creme Fresh tints? I like the look of Ginger Lily online, but I'm curious about how pigmented it is on cheeks/lips. Thanks.


----------



## wintotty

starsnhevn said:


> Summerland is my FAVORITE!




It is a very pretty gloss, and I love how it looks with Miami LS!!
MA is very good at my local counter, and suggested many looks that I would've never considered!

I went back on Saturday and bought 8 more shadows (in 2 kaleidoscope palette) and Lip Kaleidoscope...... She gave me a sample of their foundation and the Day moisture cream that are coming out. I'm not sure if the foundation is that good? But is it better to use their foundation with the peau vierge? I usually use Chanel Aqualumiere foundation..........


----------



## wintotty

light blue said:


> Can anyone review the Creme Fresh tints? I like the look of Ginger Lily online, but I'm curious about how pigmented it is on cheeks/lips. Thanks.




I would love to know, too!! I saw Poppy the other day and the color is very pretty, however when I tested on my hand it remained creamy that made me worry that if it won't stay well on cheek?


----------



## MrsLid

light blue said:


> Can anyone review the Creme Fresh tints? I like the look of Ginger Lily online, but I'm curious about how pigmented it is on cheeks/lips. Thanks.



I only have (and have reviewed) Poppy. It is one of my all time favourite blushes. It is not at all sticky, blends effortlessly and lasts for me all day. The colour and finish is just love love love for me! I'm so happy with the formula that I fully intend to buy the rest of the shades but the three new ones are still not available at Neiman Marcus online. They are only at Nordstroms which is way too expensive for me to get to Canada. If they were at Neiman Marcus you could guarantee I would have had a review up of Ginger Lily for you!


----------



## light blue

MrsLid said:


> I only have (and have reviewed) Poppy. It is one of my all time favourite blushes. It is not at all sticky, blends effortlessly and lasts for me all day. The colour and finish is just love love love for me! I'm so happy with the formula that I fully intend to buy the rest of the shades but the three new ones are still not available at Neiman Marcus online. They are only at Nordstroms which is way too expensive for me to get to Canada. If they were at Neiman Marcus you could guarantee I would have had a review up of Ginger Lily for you!



Thank you for your review! I found some swatches for Tenne, and it looks lovely, so now that one is tempting me, too!


----------



## cougess

wintotty said:


> I would love to know, too!! I saw Poppy the other day and the color is very pretty, however when I tested on my hand it remained creamy that made me worry that if it won't stay well on cheek?


These are the best cream blushes. Color lasts but is subtle and does not remain sticky after applied. I have all 4 colors. I was skeptical at first when Tenne was applied on me during a makeover but I went back and bought it the next day.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Neimanmarcus.com has the Fall Ken Downing duo's available for pre-order. Free shipping with shipnm.

I fell in love with the Coral lip and polish for summer so I ordered Bodacious Bordeaux. I think it's the lightest of the 3 duo's.


----------



## wintotty

it'sanaddiction said:


> Neimanmarcus.com has the Fall Ken Downing duo's available for pre-order. Free shipping with shipnm.
> 
> I fell in love with the Coral lip and polish for summer so I ordered Bodacious Bordeaux. I think it's the lightest of the 3 duo's.



I tried the lightest colored LS last weekend at NM, and it is sheer and beautiful. MUA put the Cap D'Antibes Gloss over it and I LOVED it!!


----------



## pupeluv

I went by the LMDB counter today, I took a look at Naked which I thought would look like this, http://karlasugar.net/2011/02/le-metier-de-beaute-blush/
but it looked like this, http://karlasugar.net/2011/05/le-metier-de-beaute-eyeshadow-part-1/
Is the eyeshdow in the first post been reformulated/replaced with the one in the second photo?


----------



## pupeluv

I picked up Corinthian eyeshadow yesterday


----------



## Cannes

pupeluv said:


> I went by the LMDB counter today, I took a look at Naked which I thought would look like this, http://karlasugar.net/2011/02/le-metier-de-beaute-blush/
> but it looked like this, http://karlasugar.net/2011/05/le-metier-de-beaute-eyeshadow-part-1/
> Is the eyeshdow in the first post been reformulated/replaced with the one in the second photo?



Funny... I'm not the only one!
I bought Naked a month ago. Mine is a light coral pink color. It was suggested to layer over Jojo to warm it up. After purchasing it, I did a bit of research and realized that mine is completely different than what I've seen swatched on different websites. I keep wondering if it was labeled incorrectly.


----------



## nicci404

they have a Ready to Wear kaleidoscope for Fashion's Night Out...

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/09/le-metier-de-beaute-oscar-de-la-renta.html


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> they have a Ready to Wear kaleidoscope for Fashion's Night Out...
> 
> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/09/le-metier-de-beaute-oscar-de-la-renta.html



$150 for a kaleidoscope and only selling it at 2 locations in nyc?  come on...not a fan of that.  Glad i don't like it otherwise i'd be way bummed!


----------



## gga

emcosmo1639 said:


> $150 for a kaleidoscope and only selling it at 2 locations in nyc?  come on...not a fan of that.  Glad i don't like it otherwise i'd be way bummed!



100 were made, and the ones at Bergdorf were gone by 1 pm.  I have THE best friend in the world, who trudged first to BG, found out they were sold out of the 50 they had, then trudged over to Oscar de la Renta to get it for me.

I'm shocked it sold out quite so fast, honestly.


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> $150 for a kaleidoscope and only selling it at 2 locations in nyc? come on...not a fan of that. Glad i don't like it otherwise i'd be way bummed!


 

yea, I lost interest after I saw the price and that it's so limited. I hate it when brands do this!


----------



## emcosmo1639

gga said:


> 100 were made, and the ones at Bergdorf were gone by 1 pm.  I have THE best friend in the world, who trudged first to BG, found out they were sold out of the 50 they had, then trudged over to Oscar de la Renta to get it for me.
> 
> I'm shocked it sold out quite so fast, honestly.



Only 100 were made?!  Well no wonder they only sold them at 2 locations.


----------



## gga

emcosmo1639 said:


> Only 100 were made?!  Well no wonder they only sold them at 2 locations.



50 to each spot.  My friend called me with the news after she struck out at BG.  I think we were both surprised it was so limited.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

gga said:


> 50 to each spot.  My friend called me with the news after she struck out at BG.  I think we were both surprised it was so limited.


No Kidding, reminds me of the Chanel highlighter Quint with the way it was desired and less were made of this LMdB!


----------



## sweetart

Here are some better photos (no swatches yet though)

http://theblackpanties.blogspot.com/2011/09/oscar-de-la-renta-face-of-fashion.html


----------



## Bethc

GGA thats great that you got one, but I don't know why she was told that they were sold out?  

I went to BG at around 5pm, bought a palette, and was 1st in line to have mr de la renta sign it.  They took pics, so hopefully they will email them so that I post them.  Anna Wintour was there also, signing Vogues.

Then it got way too crowded and I left without going to any of the other counters, it was crazy!


----------



## KainTech

emcosmo1639 said:


> $150 for a kaleidoscope and only selling it at 2 locations in nyc?  come on...not a fan of that.  Glad i don't like it otherwise i'd be way bummed!



That's absurd! $150 and only 2 locations selling in NYC?


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> GGA thats great that you got one, but I don't know why she was told that they were sold out?
> 
> I went to BG at around 5pm, bought a palette, and was 1st in line to have mr de la renta sign it. They took pics, so hopefully they will email them so that I post them. Anna Wintour was there also, signing Vogues.
> 
> Then it got way too crowded and I left without going to any of the other counters, it was crazy!


 
Congrats on scoring one and getting it autographed!  Please post pics!


----------



## panties

i have the swatches now !  ... 








Enjoy


----------



## Bethc

Wow!  I love your blog, were you there last night?  I was looking around trying to decide if there would be anyone I might know, besides Dustin...

Anyway here are some of the pics, I am still hopeful that they'll send the pic of me with him too!






special box











felt pouch






And as you can see from panties post above... there's a lip, 2 e/s and a blush/highliter...  I want to use this pallette, the colors are so pretty!


----------



## gga

Bethc said:


> GGA thats great that you got one, but I don't know why she was told that they were sold out?
> 
> I went to BG at around 5pm, bought a palette, and was 1st in line to have mr de la renta sign it.  They took pics, so hopefully they will email them so that I post them.  Anna Wintour was there also, signing Vogues.
> 
> Then it got way too crowded and I left without going to any of the other counters, it was crazy!



Huh.  That is so odd!  But yay for you, BethC!  I'm so psyched that you got a signed one!  Whoohoo!  

I figured it had to be a madhouse yesterday evening.  It gets crazy where I'm from.  I can't help but think that NYC would be insane.

Thanks for the swatches, panties.  I'm even happier to have it now.  The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## panties

i like to remain anonymous.  i was there, got my stuff signed, walked around for a bit and left. i didn't take a picture with Oscar. i'm not one for photos, but Oscar and I had a small interaction in Spanish and that made me so happy 

thank you for reading and loving my blog 




Bethc said:


> Wow!  I love your blog, were you there last night?  I was looking around trying to decide if there would be anyone I might know, besides Dustin...
> 
> Anyway here are some of the pics, I am still hopeful that they'll send the pic of me with him too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felt pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can see from panties post above... there's a lip, 2 e/s and a blush/highliter...  I want to use this pallette, the colors are so pretty!


----------



## panties

You're welcome! i wanted to do it in my original post, but i was rushing back and forth since I wanted to be one of the first few in the line. It was a madhouse since Anna Wintour was also at the counter.



gga said:


> Huh.  That is so odd!  But yay for you, BethC!  I'm so psyched that you got a signed one!  Whoohoo!
> 
> I figured it had to be a madhouse yesterday evening.  It gets crazy where I'm from.  I can't help but think that NYC would be insane.
> 
> Thanks for the swatches, panties.  I'm even happier to have it now.  The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Bethc

panties said:


> i like to remain anonymous.  i was there, got my stuff signed, walked around for a bit and left. i didn't take a picture with Oscar. i'm not one for photos, but Oscar and I had a small interaction in Spanish and that made me so happy
> 
> thank you for reading and loving my blog


 

Now you've got me curious  

Since I was the 1st one to have him sign, it was impossible not to have had my picture taken, all of the photographers standing there were still taking pics of him at that point.  I said to Dustin I should have had him fix my face, lol.


----------



## panties

I'm sure you looked great  i wonder where some of the pics will be featured at (website wise). i wasn't wearing anything that would have made me stand out in the crowd to give you a hint as to who i am. *fml* except i was wearing red lipstick.



Bethc said:


> Now you've got me curious
> 
> Since I was the 1st one to have him sign, it was impossible not to have had my picture taken, all of the photographers standing there were still taking pics of him at that point.  I said to Dustin I should have had him fix my face, lol.


----------



## sweetart

panties said:


> i have the swatches now and thank you for reading my blog !  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy



I pretty much stalk your blog. Lol Great swatches!!! That lip color is gorgeous!


----------



## bluejinx

gga said:


> Huh.  That is so odd!  But yay for you, BethC!  I'm so psyched that you got a signed one!  Whoohoo!
> 
> I figured it had to be a madhouse yesterday evening.  It gets crazy where I'm from.  I can't help but think that NYC would be insane.
> 
> Thanks for the swatches, panties.  I'm even happier to have it now.  The colors are gorgeous.



i phoned at 4ish trying to get one (didn't realize they were 150.00 though) and was also told they were sold out. I'm kinda relieved as i had just assumed it would be the same 95.00 as other k-scopes. I would have been too embarrassed to change my mind when i found out the price and purchased it anyways, but it is certainly out of my budget. 

so i am unsure why they would say sold out before they were. that seems very odd to me.


----------



## panties

im glad you follow it  and thank you for the compliment ! the lip color is awesome...as you probably know...red lipstick is always the answer  


sweetart said:


> I pretty much stalk your blog. Lol Great swatches!!! That lip color is gorgeous!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> Wow! I love your blog, were you there last night? I was looking around trying to decide if there would be anyone I might know, besides Dustin...
> 
> Anyway here are some of the pics, I am still hopeful that they'll send the pic of me with him too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> felt pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as you can see from panties post above... there's a lip, 2 e/s and a blush/highliter... I want to use this pallette, the colors are so pretty!


 
Thanks for posting!  That is gorgeous!


----------



## girlygirl3

panties said:


> i have the swatches now and thank you for reading my blog !  ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


 
Thank you for the swatches!  Although I don't wear red on my lips, this one is gorgeous!  And that blue e/s!  So pretty!


----------



## Bethc

Video from Fashions Night Out... I'm there, but it moves too fast and there are a lot of people!  It's still cool to watch!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4hhtnhLl84&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Also, this was posted on FB today, in case anyone is thinking they might want one...

_To my friends out there searching...!!! Great news just called the Oscar De La Renta boutique in NYC they have quite a few of the palletes from FNO not signed but still beautiful!! call 212-288-5810_


----------



## bluejinx

Bethc said:


> Video from Fashions Night Out... I'm there, but it moves too fast and there are a lot of people!  It's still cool to watch!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4hhtnhLl84&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> Also, this was posted on FB today, in case anyone is thinking they might want one...
> 
> _To my friends out there searching...!!! Great news just called the Oscar De La Renta boutique in NYC they have quite a few of the palletes from FNO not signed but still beautiful!! call 212-288-5810_




i can not afford this. i can not afford this. i can not afford this. i will keep chanting this to myself in hopes i remember this!!! 

Truth be told, i think i want le cirque and tunision trist kscopes more than this one.


----------



## nicci404

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/09/quick-peek-le-metier-de-beaute.html

I want to get this one! my type of shades   Modernist Merlot Kaleidoscope


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/09/quick-peek-le-metier-de-beaute.html
> 
> I want to get this one! my type of shades  Modernist Merlot Kaleidoscope


 

I was just reading about this one this morning...I like that one too but it is only available at that one Neimans in California.


----------



## bluejinx

So i posted my pictures of Le Metier De Beaute Runway Palette on my blog and LMDB retweeted the link to all their followers. I know its sad but it totally made my day. 

If anyone has any ideas or looks using this palette, please let me know!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well I finally got the Silk Roads kaleidoscope...I actually don't like it that much.  The colors are a lot darker than I expected and they give me that bruised look too.  Maybe it's because I'm fairly pale?  Or perhaps since I lean towards browns (literally 95% of my shadows/palettes are browns) maybe these are just too mauvey/purply?  I dunno, I'm not going to give up on it since I'm sure I'll use them eventually, I just don't think it will get as much use as I expected.  On a side note though, I also got corinthian---LOVE!  Absolute love!


----------



## bluejinx

emcosmo1639 said:


> Well I finally got the Silk Roads kaleidoscope...I actually don't like it that much.  The colors are a lot darker than I expected and they give me that bruised look too.  Maybe it's because I'm fairly pale?  Or perhaps since I lean towards browns (literally 95% of my shadows/palettes are browns) maybe these are just too mauvey/purply?  I dunno, I'm not going to give up on it since I'm sure I'll use them eventually, I just don't think it will get as much use as I expected.  On a side note though, I also got corinthian---LOVE!  Absolute love!



that helps. i was worried it might be to dark for me. i find purples make me look bruised also. and im very pale. you have just taken this off my wishlist. thank you. 

and maybe take it back and return it? a lot of money to spend for something you dont love.


----------



## emcosmo1639

bluejinx said:


> that helps. i was worried it might be to dark for me. i find purples make me look bruised also. and im very pale. you have just taken this off my wishlist. thank you.
> 
> and maybe take it back and return it? a lot of money to spend for something you dont love.



If I had gotten it at Nords I'd return it, but I got it at Neimans and I'm not too familiar with their return policy on tested cosmetics.  I do really like the second color (the burnt orangy color).  Other than that I feel the colors don't work for me (and there really isn't anything that special about them either).  I dunno, I may go in and have someone show me different ways to use it, but it just doesn't work for me and my fair skin/fair eyes.


----------



## G&Smommy

If anyone is still looking for the Oscar de la Renta kaleidoscope, I just called BG and they have more coming on Monday.  I was able to reserve one to be shipped.  So excited!


----------



## bluejinx

So I ordered silk road kscope anyways. Think I'll end up regretting it....


----------



## emcosmo1639

bluejinx said:


> So I ordered silk road kscope anyways. Think I'll end up regretting it....



Ok, now that I've forced myself to use it for a few days I don't hate it.  But I still don't love it.  I do love the second color (the orangey one).  And I LOVE layering my jojo over it.  The top color isn't awful, but I have to be very careful since it can make me look bruised.  The third color is meh and the bottom one I only touched once...haven't used again.  So basically only 2 colors are going to get used much, but I'm liking it more now that I'm trying it out.  

On a side note, I've been using my Peau Vierge (I know I butchered the spelling) for about a month now...LOVE!  I havent even touched my foundation since I got it...it's wonderful and I highly recommend it to anyone who's been on the fence.


----------



## bluejinx

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok, now that I've forced myself to use it for a few days I don't hate it.  But I still don't love it.  I do love the second color (the orangey one).  And I LOVE layering my jojo over it.  The top color isn't awful, but I have to be very careful since it can make me look bruised.  The third color is meh and the bottom one I only touched once...haven't used again.  So basically only 2 colors are going to get used much, but I'm liking it more now that I'm trying it out.
> 
> On a side note, I've been using my Peau Vierge (I know I butchered the spelling) for about a month now...LOVE!  I havent even touched my foundation since I got it...it's wonderful and I highly recommend it to anyone who's been on the fence.



im totally thrilled to hear your getting use of it!!


----------



## wintotty

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok, now that I've forced myself to use it for a few days I don't hate it.  But I still don't love it.  I do love the second color (the orangey one).  And I LOVE layering my jojo over it.  The top color isn't awful, but I have to be very careful since it can make me look bruised.  The third color is meh and the bottom one I only touched once...haven't used again.  So basically only 2 colors are going to get used much, but I'm liking it more now that I'm trying it out.
> 
> On a side note, I've been using my Peau Vierge (I know I butchered the spelling) for about a month now...LOVE!  I havent even touched my foundation since I got it...it's wonderful and I highly recommend it to anyone who's been on the fence.



That's the same reason why I passed on the silk road. I buy most of my make up at NM, and if the products won't work you can return it. I've done it several times, including Peau Vierge. It broke out my skin so bad, I got so many tiny acnes all over my face, I stopped using it about a few weeks ago, and now finally my skin is back to normal. So it surely doesn't agree with my skin and I'm back to my Guelrein skincare. I still love the color products by LMDB though


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I got one of the Ken Downing's polish and lipstick sets. The lipstick looks dark, but it is a semi sheer formula so it doesn't look as dark on the lips. I'd recommend any of these sets, I love both the lipstick and polish. 

Bodacious Bordeux Polish & Wine On The Vine Moisture Lipstain


----------



## bluejinx

it'sanaddiction said:


> I got one of the Ken Downing's polish and lipstick sets. The lipstick looks dark, but it is a semi sheer formula so it doesn't look as dark on the lips. I'd recommend any of these sets, I love both the lipstick and polish.
> 
> Bodacious Bordeux Polish & Wine On The Vine Moisture Lipstain



I really dont see you post a lot of pics on the forum, but everytime you do its something i want!!!!
And I keep looking at my "it'sanaddiction" inglot palette as i like to think of it and smile!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

bluejinx said:


> I really dont see you post a lot of pics on the forum, but everytime you do its something i want!!!!
> And I keep looking at my "it'sanaddiction" inglot palette as i like to think of it and smile!


 
Ohh, I thought I posted too many pics! I'm glad you're happy with your palette. Aren't those fantastic shadows?


----------



## bluejinx

it'sanaddiction said:


> Ohh, I thought I posted too many pics! I'm glad you're happy with your palette. Aren't those fantastic shadows?



all except the stupid hole where i messed up! AND even worse, its a colour my mom already had! so im missing a shadow, and the extra one is not only one i wont wear, its one  my mom already has. BAH!


----------



## CINNAMONCOCO

more pictures, swatches and reviews of each of the product

Number 4 in the picture above is the Le Metier de Beaute Visage de Soie Finishing Powder.

I bought the Le Metier de Beaute Visage de Soie Finishing Powder in Shade 6 ($40 for 9.9g). Shade 7 made me look orange and Shade 5 was way too light. The problem that I have with this powder is that Shade 6 is too light when I use it to set my L'oreal True Match and MUFE HD foundation. It only matches me perfectly when I use it to set my Dior Forever foundation. Another issue that I have is the price. I see no difference with the quality of this powder and Mac's Select Sheer pressed powder, which is cheaper.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Here's a review of the new eye cream. Start saving for it ladies!

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/09/in-depth-le-metier-de-beaute-revive-eye.html


----------



## emcosmo1639

Quick question for you guys---I've been loving my Peau Vierge, but I've been having a problem with it when I travel---it leaks everywhere.  When I first ordered it online, it arrived a huge mess, having leaked all over.  Nords sent another and everything seemed fine.  Now I'm running into the same problem again and my last few trips I've had to baggy it up each time since it leaks all over my make up bag.  Is this just bad luck, or is the product packaging not meant for frequent air travel?


----------



## missmustard

I wish they would sell this brand here! I'm dying to buy the felt tip liquid liner pen. One of my friend brought one back from a trip she had to LA and it's amazing. Very pigmented, doesn't run easily, and I love how compact it is. Most eyeliners give me raccoon eyes by the end of the work day even over primer.


----------



## nicci404

http://cafemakeup.com/2011/10/05/le-metier-de-beaute-bordeaux-lip-creme/

I really like Purple Haze


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> http://cafemakeup.com/2011/10/05/le-metier-de-beaute-bordeaux-lip-creme/
> 
> I really like Purple Haze



^ Oooh! Purple Haze is pretty!


----------



## jo712

I got a kaleidoscope kit on my trip to Hong Kong a month back. It's called City Girl. I got it for the gorgeous taupey-bronze-vintage-goldish shadow at the bottom. 

Figures that it's exactly the same as the first shadow in my Splendid frost one...


----------



## emcosmo1639

missmustard said:


> I wish they would sell this brand here! I'm dying to buy the felt tip liquid liner pen. One of my friend brought one back from a trip she had to LA and it's amazing. Very pigmented, doesn't run easily, and I love how compact it is. Most eyeliners give me raccoon eyes by the end of the work day even over primer.



Another good one to try might be hourglass.  I've used theirs and it's so easy to apply (felt tip also).  There have been a few nights out where I've been too lazy to wash my face (I know, I know) and it's still smudge free the next morning.  So maybe check if you can get that brand where you are?


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some new LMdB polishes coming in November/December:
For Neiman Marcus they will ship Nov 2011 and be 32$ a set of 4.






Ken Claus: (L to R)
Tinsel and Marzipan
Scarlet Ribbons
Snowflakes of Love
Silver Bells










O Holy Ken: (L to R)
Winter Wonderland
Cool Yule
The Holy and the Ivy
Mistletoe and Wine


----------



## bluejinx

bunnymasseuse said:


> some new lmdb polishes coming in november/december:
> For neiman marcus they will ship nov 2011 and be 32$ a set of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ken claus: (l to r)
> tinsel and marzipan
> scarlet ribbons
> snowflakes of love
> silver bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o holy ken: (l to r)
> winter wonderland
> cool yule
> the holy and the ivy
> mistletoe and wine



omg!!! These will be mine!!!!!!!!!!! No matter what!!!!!!


----------



## kathyrose

bunnymasseuse said:


> Some new LMdB polishes coming in November/December:
> For Neiman Marcus they will ship Nov 2011 and be 32$ a set of 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ken Claus: (L to R)
> Tinsel and Marzipan
> Scarlet Ribbons
> Snowflakes of Love
> Silver Bells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Holy Ken: (L to R)
> Winter Wonderland
> Cool Yule
> The Holy and the Ivy
> Mistletoe and Wine


They're all so pretty!


----------



## bebeexo

Thank you for the new polish pictures. I love both sets! Will definitely have to buy both.


----------



## bluejinx

need both sets NOW!!


----------



## pupeluv

Yesterday I picked up Radiance Powder Rouge in Whisper.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Yesterday I picked up Radiance Powder Rouge in Whisper.



nice! I almost got this to use as a highlight...

I was added to the long list for when Purple Haze comes arrives at the NM I go to...can't wait!


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> nice! I almost got this to use as a highlight...
> 
> I was added to the long list for when Purple Haze comes arrives at the NM I go to...can't wait!


 

I've seen swatches of that....looks pretty, a pic please when you get it


----------



## tegan

Lucky girl!  I would love to get one of the City Girl ones but it is limited to Hong Kong  

I also missed out on the Splendid Frost as I was not too aware of Le Metier until recently.  Nordstrom's had one left and it came to me damaged  

Do you love City Girl?



jo712 said:


> I got a kaleidoscope kit on my trip to Hong Kong a month back. It's called City Girl. I got it for the gorgeous taupey-bronze-vintage-goldish shadow at the bottom.
> 
> Figures that it's exactly the same as the first shadow in my Splendid frost one...


----------



## bluejinx

tegan said:


> Lucky girl!  I would love to get one of the City Girl ones but it is limited to Hong Kong
> 
> I also missed out on the Splendid Frost as I was not too aware of Le Metier until recently.  Nordstrom's had one left and it came to me damaged
> 
> Do you love City Girl?



they just posted on their facebook page a bunch of oos limited edition palettes that turned up and where to find them! go check. maybe youll get lucky


----------



## tegan

Thanks   Will have to take a look!!!



bluejinx said:


> they just posted on their facebook page a bunch of oos limited edition palettes that turned up and where to find them! go check. maybe youll get lucky


----------



## nicci404

I have been looking at this for a few months now and tried it out last weekend & loved it. Creme Fresh Tint - Mystique


----------



## skydive nikki

My Neimans got the bordeaux collection.  Both colors were gorgeous, but I only could see myself using the purple haze the most often. I bought it without testing it since I thought I would love it, but I am not sure about it.  It is cooler than I thought it would be.  It looked like it had some pink in the swatches too. Cafe makeup described it as a soft flattering pink. On me it looks like a cool, light lilac purple.  I might return it


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> My Neimans got the bordeaux collection. Both colors were gorgeous, but I only could see myself using the purple haze the most often. I bought it without testing it since I thought I would love it, but I am not sure about it. It is cooler than I thought it would be. It looked like it had some pink in the swatches too. Cafe makeup described it as a soft flattering pink. On me it looks like a cool, light lilac purple. I might return it


 

that sucks  My SA is supposed to call me when they get it in. Now I am worried too. Did much color show up on your lips? It doesn't sound like it.


----------



## skydive nikki

There was color, but it was very pale.  It is like the lilac(gloss) version of boy if you know what I mean.  It is very pretty, but just not sure it is for me.  You should try it on before you buy.  I think it is too cool of a color for me.  I might get the red instead.  It is really pretty, but I will probably rarely wear it.  Special occasions.


----------



## Koren

skydive nikki said:


> My Neimans got the bordeaux collection.  Both colors were gorgeous, but I only could see myself using the purple haze the most often. I bought it without testing it since I thought I would love it, but I am not sure about it.  It is cooler than I thought it would be.  It looked like it had some pink in the swatches too. Cafe makeup described it as a soft flattering pink. On me it looks like a cool, light lilac purple.  I might return it



Oh dear! While I love the lip cremes, lilac is not a good look for me. Thanks for posting!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Your welcome!  If my camera would work I would post a pic.  This color might look lovely on a lot of people so I would try it out in person.


----------



## panties

hi all! i hope you are looking forward to some Le Metier de Beaute Holiday ! 






enjoy  

x


----------



## skydive nikki

UGH!!!  Thanks to your blog I had to pre order this!  It is gorgeous and I love pink/silver.  I should have waited till this came out, but was nervous since only BG will have it.  I hope I love it!


----------



## pupeluv

panties said:


> hi all! i hope you are looking forward to some Le Metier de Beaute Holiday !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> enjoy
> 
> x;D


 
I was just reading your blog yesterday about this. I agree with you about Tarnished Russett, not so pretty on its own but would work well with the way these eyeshadows are suppose to be used.


----------



## pupeluv

This Kaleidoscope is gorgeous but very limited...just look at Tawni Taupe       http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/


----------



## panties

skydive nikki said:


> UGH!!!  Thanks to your blog I had to pre order this!  It is gorgeous and I love pink/silver.  I should have waited till this came out, but was nervous since only BG will have it.  I hope I love it!



i think you'll like it a lot. it's so pretty !


----------



## panties

pupeluv said:


> This Kaleidoscope is gorgeous but very limited...just look at Tawni Taupe       http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/



the colors are nice individually, but layered together there won't be much dimension since the colors are too similar. i'm not motivated to get that palette. maybe it's just me. :|


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I agree.  I bought the modernist merlot and feel underwhelmed.  The colors are all in the same tone and it does not do the kaleidoscope any justice.  What I love most about the kaleidoscopes are the way the colors seem to contrast, but blend together once applied.  The whole concept behind it is very cool.  I love the colors of that kaleidoscope, but it is not very unique.


----------



## panties

skydive nikki said:


> ^^I agree.  I bought the modernist merlot and feel underwhelmed.  The colors are all in the same tone and it does not do the kaleidoscope any justice.  What I love most about the kaleidoscopes are the way the colors seem to contrast, but blend together once applied.  The whole concept behind it is very cool.  I love the colors of that kaleidoscope, but it is not very unique.



im glad im not alone in the sentiment. i didn't get modernist merlot because the colors aren't my type of shades (i steer clear from purples). im sorry that the kaleidoscope was underwhelming  maybe your next purchase will make up for it ?  

yes, i totally agree with the concept of having contrasting colors in a palette and how they just layer together so well for an awesome effect. the best kaleidoscopes are the ones where the individual shades are so different from one another (in my experience at least)

i'd be interested in buying it if i can see how it looks layered. from the swatches they look so similar individually, that it discourages me from buying.  well at least i can look forward to Antiquité Poupée.


----------



## pupeluv

That's probably why I like it...it's kinda natural-ish, little conservative-like, hmmm...Thanks for bringing that to my attention. Now I'm not sure what they would would like once blended/layered...


----------



## MrsLid

I'm getting the Come One, Come All Kaleidoscope. I'm not to concerned with whether the shade will be all that unique when layered. I try not to box myself in  by always layering or using only shades within a kaleidoscope. I like to use them traditionally as separate shades or mix and match layering (or not) with other singles and Kaleidoscopes. I like the individual shades in Come One, Come All and that's all that matters to me!

I can't wait to get Dustin's new one for Holiday! I am so happy with Smoldering Embarkment there is no way I'm passing up his latest creation. I've been trying so hard to stay on a no buy but I always knew Le Metier would cause me to cave. I just didn't expect to do it on two Kaleidoscopes so close together!


----------



## girlygirl3

MrsLid said:


> I'm getting the Come One, Come All Kaleidoscope. I'm not to concerned with whether the shade will be all that unique when layered. I try not to box myself in by always layering or using only shades within a kaleidoscope. I like to use them traditionally as separate shades or mix and match layering (or not) with other singles and Kaleidoscopes. I like the individual shades in Come One, Come All and that's all that matters to me!
> 
> I can't wait to get Dustin's new one for Holiday! I am so happy with Smoldering Embarkment there is no way I'm passing up his latest creation. I've been trying so hard to stay on a no buy but I always knew Le Metier would cause me to cave. I just didn't expect to do it on two Kaleidoscopes so close together!


 
Dustin also reminded me that I could mix shades from different kaleidoscopes so the combinations expand!  I do like that the Come One, Come All one has a beautiful brown.
I didn't know he was working on a new one for the holidays - now I'm curious!


----------



## skydive nikki

MsLid, don't forget about the Mikey Castillo kaleidoscope.  I thought that was supposed to come out between Christmas and  early January for Resort?


----------



## Koren

MrsLid said:


> I'm getting the Come One, Come All Kaleidoscope. I'm not to concerned with whether the shade will be all that unique when layered. I try not to box myself in  by always layering or using only shades within a kaleidoscope. I like to use them traditionally as separate shades or mix and match layering (or not) with other singles and Kaleidoscopes. I like the individual shades in Come One, Come All and that's all that matters to me!
> 
> I can't wait to get Dustin's new one for Holiday! I am so happy with Smoldering Embarkment there is no way I'm passing up his latest creation. I've been trying so hard to stay on a no buy but I always knew Le Metier would cause me to cave. I just didn't expect to do it on two Kaleidoscopes so close together!



I succumbed to this one too! I just love the subdued, muted colors. And while I do love to layer the colors in a kaleidoscope, sometimes I too go with a traditional lid, crease, contour application. 

After I ordered Come One, Come All, I realized that the bottom two colors  look identical to the bottom two colors in the Silk Road Kaleidoscope. The combo of colors in Silk Road doesn't work very well for me personally. But I have a feeling this combo is going to work a lot better. Looking forward to getting it!


----------



## Leighsdesign

I'm one of the lucky local bloggers who got their hands on the Come One, Come All Kaleidoscope at Nordstrom Montgomery yesterday. Here's a shot of it taken in late afternoon sunlight:







The taupe shade is drop-dead gorgeous. It's taupey and gray and green all at the same time. It and the first shade together are worth the price of admission.

I pulled out my Silk Road Kaleidoscope to do a side-by-side comparison of the bottom two shades in the pan. Regarding the third shade, Come One, Come All is slightly cooler than Silk Road. The bottom brown shades could be dupes, except that Come One, Come All has more gold glitter than Silk Road. 

I haven't had a chance yet to do comparison swatches, but for now I'd say that the third shades are distinct enough (Silk Road is warm, Come One, Come All is cool) while the brown shades are dupes. Of course, swatches could tell an entirely different story.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## nicci404

if anyone is interested...even though Leighsdesign mentioned it too. 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/11/le-metier-de-beaute-come-one-come-all.html

she also gives contact info...  

here is also one of the nail polish sets for holiday...pretty

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/11/le-metier-de-beaute-stoc-ken-stuffers.html


----------



## Leighsdesign

Apologies! My image died a few minutes ago. There's only a blue ? box now. It's not showing up on my blog either. Anyone know why? I'm new to this forum posting thing, so perhaps I did something wrong.


----------



## Koren

Leighsdesign said:


> I'm one of the lucky local bloggers who got their hands on the Come One, Come All Kaleidoscope at Nordstrom Montgomery yesterday. Here's a shot of it taken in late afternoon sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taupe shade is drop-dead gorgeous. It's taupey and gray and green all at the same time. It and the first shade together are worth the price of admission.
> 
> I pulled out my Silk Road Kaleidoscope to do a side-by-side comparison of the bottom two shades in the pan. Regarding the third shade, Come One, Come All is slightly cooler than Silk Road. The bottom brown shades could be dupes, except that Come One, Come All has more gold glitter than Silk Road.
> 
> I haven't had a chance yet to do comparison swatches, but for now I'd say that the third shades are distinct enough (Silk Road is warm, Come One, Come All is cool) while the brown shades are dupes. Of course, swatches could tell an entirely different story.
> 
> Hope this is helpful!



Very helpful!! Thank you so much for comparing the two kaleidoscopes! Glad to hear that the bottom two colors might indeed be different. I hate to pay for the same real estate twice! lol!


----------



## Leighsdesign

Koren said:


> Very helpful!! Thank you so much for comparing the two kaleidoscopes! Glad to hear that the bottom two colors might indeed be different. I hate to pay for the same real estate twice! lol!



My pleasure, and I do hope you find yourself happy with your kaleidoscope. Also, Best Things In Beauty wore the third shade (Montgomery Mauve) as a blush, which I don't know if you can do with Ikat.

By the way, here's the new image link. It should be working now.


----------



## nicci404

I finally tried on Purple Haze lip creme today at Neiman Marcus and loved it! They were all sold out but luckily there was one more at another NM. I can't wait to get it  It's very pretty and think most skin tones can pull it off. It's also pretty pigmented unlike some other lip cremes.


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I'm really loving that Come One, Come All!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^I am glad you liked the purple haze.  It is such a pretty color, but I looked corpse like with it on.  I was bummed as I really wanted to make it work.  I have recently fallen in love with the lip kaleidoscopes.  I cant stand putting on my lip stuff with a brush and have always avoided lip products that needed brushes.  The Empress lip kit had been calling my name since it came out, but I thought I would never reach for it.  I told myself it would just sit there.  Well, during my make over I had her use it.  I fell in love!!!  It was the most beautiful color I have ever had on my lips, no exaggeration.  I bought it right away.  It is not as easy as just whipping out a lippe and gliding it on, but it is worth the extra steps.  I can load a brush up with it and use it on the go.  I use it every day and dont use  my other lip products now.  The colors are so pretty it makes me want to take the extra time.  I went and tracked down 3 other lip kaleidoscopes and they are all amazing.  Seriously, you need to try these!!!  Once you try them you wont look back.  I never thought I would use them, but I do.  If you love their eye kaleidoscopes, you will love the lip ones too!!


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> ^^I am glad you liked the purple haze.  It is such a pretty color, but I looked corpse like with it on.  I was bummed as I really wanted to make it work.  I have recently fallen in love with the lip kaleidoscopes.  I cant stand putting on my lip stuff with a brush and have always avoided lip products that needed brushes.  The Empress lip kit had been calling my name since it came out, but I thought I would never reach for it.  I told myself it would just sit there.  Well, during my make over I had her use it.  I fell in love!!!  It was the most beautiful color I have ever had on my lips, no exaggeration.  I bought it right away.  It is not as easy as just whipping out a lippe and gliding it on, but it is worth the extra steps.  I can load a brush up with it and use it on the go.  I use it every day and dont use  my other lip products now.  The colors are so pretty it makes me want to take the extra time.  I went and tracked down 3 other lip kaleidoscopes and they are all amazing.  Seriously, you need to try these!!!  Once you try them you wont look back.  I never thought I would use them, but I do.  If you love their eye kaleidoscopes, you will love the lip ones too!!



I thought long about getting their lip kaleidoscopes but just like you my reason for taking forever to get one is that I am not too fond of using a lip brush to apply each time. Part of it is because I'm lazy and it doesn't seem quick. I had one of them tried on me once and really liked the finished look and it was longer lasting than I thought it would be. Maybe I will get one for myself for a xmas present  

If Purple Haze wasn't for you maybe you can try this one? It's limited edition too but more color. I am thinking of getting it. 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2011/11/le-metier-de-beaute-event-and-exclusive.html

There are only 100 and they won't get them till the 9th but you can pre-order.

I got Purple Haze  on me I can actually see color, I like it better than the other two I have from this brand.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  100 is such a small amount to produce.  I will look into this!  Thanks for the info.

  I also think the lip kaleidoscope would be a great present for someone to get you!   Empress would be perfect colors for you.


----------



## pond23

Any more reviews on the new skincare? I have been so tempted ever since I read positive reviews on The Beauty Look Book and on other beauty blogs.


----------



## nicci404

skydive nikki said:


> ^^That is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  100 is such a small amount to produce.  I will look into this!  Thanks for the info.
> 
> I also think the lip kaleidoscope would be a great present for someone to get you!   Empress would be perfect colors for you.



thanks  yea, I hate it when they produce such a small amount and don't add items to their permanent collection. I'll look into Empress, thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## skydive nikki

pond23 said:


> Any more reviews on the new skincare? I have been so tempted ever since I read positive reviews on The Beauty Look Book and on other beauty blogs.


I have the night and eye cream.  I love the night cream!  My skin looks great when I put it on.  I cant honestly say these are better than the other skin care products I use.  I might see a tiny difference with the eye cream, but it is really hard to say for sure.  I will keep using them and keep you updated.  Its  hard to tell with skin care because you wont see drastic results.


----------



## pond23

skydive nikki said:


> I have the night and eye cream.  I love the night cream!  My skin looks great when I put it on.  I cant honestly say these are better than the other skin care products I use.  I might see a tiny difference with the eye cream, but it is really hard to say for sure.  I will keep using them and keep you updated.  Its  hard to tell with skin care because you wont see drastic results.



^ Thank you for the info *skydive nikki*! I am really interested in the Night Cream, the Day Cream and the Cleanser. I have run out of facial cleanser, so now would be a good time to try a new one. And I am at an age where I need to start using a moisturizer with some anti-aging retinol and peptides in it.


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> thanks  yea, I hate it when they produce such a small amount and don't add items to their permanent collection. I'll look into Empress, thanks for the suggestion!



This drives me crazy too!  If they want to do this, then offer them as GWP or gifts to top customers, but don't make only 100 and then say "too bad" when a customer can't get one.  It's really turned me off of LMDB lately to see how many "100 only" items they've put out.


----------



## Lovemybags412

pond23 said:
			
		

> Any more reviews on the new skincare? I have been so tempted ever since I read positive reviews on The Beauty Look Book and on other beauty blogs.



Hi!   I use the Night Cream and I love it!!!  For reference, I am 38, no wrinkles, combination skin with some dark spots from the sun and when I had my daughter.  The cream has lightened my spots, gives my skin a beautiful glow and leaves it very smooth.  I use it every other night.

I have heard great things about the eye cream!  Hope that helps!!!&#58389;


----------



## emcosmo1639

Does anyone else use the peau vierge?  Ive been using it for a few months and while I love the light coverage and way it makes my skin look, I don't think it's actually improving my skin at all.  Isn't it supposed to help even skin tone etc (that's the point of the retinol and it's delivery system, right?).  I was wondering what you other users think of it?


----------



## cougess

Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi!   I use the Night Cream and I love it!!!  For reference, I am 38, no wrinkles, combination skin with some dark spots from the sun and when I had my daughter.  The cream has lightened my spots, gives my skin a beautiful glow and leaves it very smooth.  I use it every other night.
> 
> I have heard great things about the eye cream!  Hope that helps!!!&#58389;



I use the eye, day and night cream and although expensive these products are worth it. The day cream is my favorite. It Is non greasy and has something in I to help keep my face from looking shiny.


----------



## skydive nikki

emcosmo1639 said:


> Does anyone else use the peau vierge?  Ive been using it for a few months and while I love the light coverage and way it makes my skin look, I don't think it's actually improving my skin at all.  Isn't it supposed to help even skin tone etc (that's the point of the retinol and it's delivery system, right?).  I was wondering what you other users think of it?


I use peau vierge and while I love it I cant say it has improved my complexion.


----------



## pond23

Lovemybags412 said:


> Hi!   I use the Night Cream and I love it!!!  For reference, I am 38, no wrinkles, combination skin with some dark spots from the sun and when I had my daughter.  The cream has lightened my spots, gives my skin a beautiful glow and leaves it very smooth.  I use it every other night.
> 
> I have heard great things about the eye cream!  Hope that helps!!!&#58389;





cougess said:


> I use the eye, day and night cream and although expensive these products are worth it. The day cream is my favorite. It Is non greasy and has something in I to help keep my face from looking shiny.



^ Thank you for the reviews! I am definitely buying the cleanser. Now I am vacillating between the Day Cream and the Night Cream. I'm bummed that the LMdB GWP is not available anymore on the Neiman Marcus website.


----------



## girlygirl3

skydive nikki said:


> UGH!!! Thanks to your blog I had to pre order this! It is gorgeous and I love pink/silver. I should have waited till this came out, but was nervous since only BG will have it. I hope I love it!


 
Sorry, maybe I missed it, but what do you think of Antiquee Poupee?

I waited it out and heard that the 100 pieces sold out, but now 60 more are coming in on Monday!  So, that meant I had to presell this too.  Can't wait!  

I am hoping that this is the kaleidoscope that will blow me away.  I have Devotion and Splendid Frost and I think this will be my last.


----------



## cougess

pond23 said:


> ^ Thank you for the reviews! I am definitely buying the cleanser. Now I am vacillating between the Day Cream and the Night Cream. I'm bummed that the LMdB GWP is not available anymore on the Neiman Marcus website.



I started with the night cream. It's pretty potent when you first start using it - you only need to use a small amount a few times a week. I would invest in the eye cream before the cleanser after all you wash it off!


----------



## skydive nikki

girlygirl3 said:


> Sorry, maybe I missed it, but what do you think of Antiquee Poupee?
> 
> I waited it out and heard that the 100 pieces sold out, but now 60 more are coming in on Monday!  So, that meant I had to presell this too.  Can't wait!
> 
> I am hoping that this is the kaleidoscope that will blow me away.  I have Devotion and Splendid Frost and I think this will be my last.


I love it!  It is really gorgeous!  I used it 3 days in a row and had to stop myself from using it a 4th.  I think it will look good on everyone.  Are you not loving your other kaleidoscopes?  I started to wonder about them, but then fell for them all over again.  I play with them and dont just wear them in the couches de Couleur technique.


 I just heard there will be a blush kaleidoscope!!  I need that for sure!


----------



## girlygirl3

skydive nikki said:


> I love it! It is really gorgeous! I used it 3 days in a row and had to stop myself from using it a 4th. I think it will look good on everyone. Are you not loving your other kaleidoscopes? I started to wonder about them, but then fell for them all over again. I play with them and dont just wear them in the couches de Couleur technique.
> 
> 
> I just heard there will be a blush kaleidoscope!! I need that for sure!


 
Oh great that you love it!  I can't wait to pick up mine next week!
By the way, did you get the champagne eye pencil to use as a base?  I don't think I need it.
Yes, I am a little underwhelmed at the moment by the kaleidoscopes but, really, I need to take them out and play with them again!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I just realized I haven't used my silk road kaleidoscope in weeks.  I guess it's partly because I've gotten so many new LMDB shadows that I love and use all the time, but also partly because I just don't like that one.  I keep hoping for a new kaleidoscope to love but no luck.  I guess I'll just stick to the individuals!


----------



## skydive nikki

girlygirl3 said:


> Oh great that you love it!  I can't wait to pick up mine next week!
> By the way, did you get the champagne eye pencil to use as a base?  I don't think I need it.
> Yes, I am a little underwhelmed at the moment by the kaleidoscopes but, really, I need to take them out and play with them again!


No, I didnt get the pencil. Is that what they are recommending to use with it?  I bought Tamarak to use as a base for something but didnt really like it.  I like to use it as a regular pencil to line my eyes. I try to limit myself as to what I buy from them as they are pricey, so if I can find a similar pencil elsewhere I will.


----------



## skydive nikki

emcosmo1639 said:


> I just realized I haven't used my silk road kaleidoscope in weeks.  I guess it's partly because I've gotten so many new LMDB shadows that I love and use all the time, but also partly because I just don't like that one.  I keep hoping for a new kaleidoscope to love but no luck.  I guess I'll just stick to the individuals!


I have not either.  I was just thinking this yesterday.  I am going to use it today and see what I can do.  It is the only kaleidoscope that I dont love.  I should have returned it.  I think it only looks good on certain skin tones.


----------



## LovesYSL

Do you ladies think the Kaleidescopes are a good value? I like the look of them but theres something holding me back. I'd love some opinions!


----------



## emcosmo1639

LovesYSL said:


> Do you ladies think the Kaleidescopes are a good value? I like the look of them but theres something holding me back. I'd love some opinions!



Well I've only bought one and I can count the number of times I've used it on one hand, so no, I would not say its a good value.  It would have to be the perfect kaleidoscope with every shade tailor made for you to be a good value.  Even if just one isn't a shade you like then the scope isn't worth it.  I do, however, own about 20 of their eyeshadows and prefer it that way.  It can be a hassle sometimes with traveling to decide what ones to take and digging through them can be annoying too, but this way I get shades that I know I love and will use.


----------



## emcosmo1639

In a completely different direction---I read on someone's beauty blog the other day that the LMDB powder brush is great for applying liquid foundation.  Has anyone tried it or have any thoughts?  I have a couple LMDB brushes but don't use them that much, probably because of the size, but I've been looking for a really good foundation brush.


----------



## girlygirl3

skydive nikki said:


> No, I didnt get the pencil. Is that what they are recommending to use with it? I bought Tamarak to use as a base for something but didnt really like it. I like to use it as a regular pencil to line my eyes. I try to limit myself as to what I buy from them as they are pricey, so if I can find a similar pencil elsewhere I will.


 
I don't particularly like using pencils as bases anyway since they tend to drag on my skin.  I think the MUA used Tamarak on me when she applied the Devotion shadows.

I just remembered I also have Jojo and Spice single e/s!


----------



## skydive nikki

emcosmo1639 said:


> In a completely different direction---I read on someone's beauty blog the other day that the LMDB powder brush is great for applying liquid foundation.  Has anyone tried it or have any thoughts?  I have a couple LMDB brushes but don't use them that much, probably because of the size, but I've been looking for a really good foundation brush.


I have not used that but they were pushing their kabuki brush for the liquid foundation.  The master artist used it and she said a bunch of the artists use it for that.  I bought it and did not like it at all.


----------



## emcosmo1639

girlygirl3 said:


> I don't particularly like using pencils as bases anyway since they tend to drag on my skin.  I think the MUA used Tamarak on me when she applied the Devotion shadows.
> 
> I just remembered I also have Jojo and Spice single e/s!



I love JoJo and Spice!  Nutmeg and Corinthian are also big favs of mine lately.


----------



## skydive nikki

Did anyone purchase the capitol kaleidoscope?  I have to say I think it is the first dud of a kaleidoscope I have ever come across.  The colors are very weak.  The pigmentation is not something I am used to with LMDB.  I am going to return it.  I got the new chanel quad and the colors are pretty close except Chanel blows LMDB away.  I am pretty bummed.  They totally missed the mark on this.  I dont know how they could put this out there.  For $95 it better be amazing!  If you want a barely there look then this is for you, but there is no way to make it darker.


----------



## Lovemybags412

skydive nikki said:
			
		

> Did anyone purchase the capitol kaleidoscope?  I have to say I think it is the first dud of a kaleidoscope I have ever come across.  The colors are very weak.  The pigmentation is not something I am used to with LMDB.  I am going to return it.  I got the new chanel quad and the colors are pretty close except Chanel blows LMDB away.  I am pretty bummed.  They totally missed the mark on this.  I dont know how they could put this out there.  For $95 it better be amazing!  If you want a barely there look then this is for you, but there is no way to make it darker.



I am so sorry to hear of your disappointment!!!  Tell us more about the new Chanel quad- my counter does not have it yet!!!!&#57432;


----------



## skydive nikki

Its gorgeous!!!!  I didnt think I could pull off the dark purple in it, but I can. It looks to have a reddish tinge to it and normally that looks awful on me. The colors are so beautiful and they all work well together.  There is a glitterball though.  The one light color top right is really sparkly and you have to be careful of fallout.  It is a beautiful color so I will make it work.  It has peachish/pink, taupe, beige? color(sparkly) and purple.  It makes my green eyes pop!


----------



## tegan

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love JoJo and Spice!  Nutmeg and Corinthian are also big favs of mine lately.



I just got JoJo and Spice.  I love them  Also love Corinthian!


----------



## pond23

^ I picked up the Romeo & Juliet blush/bronzer duo on the weekend, and ordered the Mystique cream blush. I can't wait to use them! I hope that Nordies carries the skincare sometime this year so that I can use my Nordstrom Notes.


----------



## Lovemybags412

tegan said:
			
		

> I just got JoJo and Spice.  I love them  Also love Corinthian!



Corinthian is such a great shade!!!!  Love it!


----------



## emcosmo1639

pond23 said:


> ^ I picked up the Romeo & Juliet blush/bronzer duo on the weekend, and ordered the Mystique cream blush. I can't wait to use them! I hope that Nordies carries the skincare sometime this year so that I can use my Nordstrom Notes.



No kidding.  I've been wanting to try it, but since my current skin care works I've held off.  However if Nords started carrying it, I'd probably jump at it.  Points and notes...why not, lol!



Lovemybags412 said:


> Corinthian is such a great shade!!!!  Love it!



I honestly think I've used Corinthian every day this week.  It works so well with any other shadow and by itself.  It may be my favorite.


----------



## Leighsdesign

The Capitol Kaleidoscope is a beauty. The colors are fresh and sophisticated at the same time. The creator, Michael Reinhardt of Neiman Mazza, demonstrated his vision on me and I thought I'd share the steps here.












Dab the first two shades over the eyelid. Then take the third shade, which is a beautiful shimmering copper-gold taupe, and apply a bit to the eyelid and inner corner; also sweep a thick arc along the orbit. This creates a shadow effect. Finally, use the fourth shade to loosely line the upper lash line and the outer half of the lower lash line. Finish it off with Anamorphic Lash Mascara in Aubergine.











Subtle yet dramatic. I really like Michael's orbital sweep technique. All four shades are so pretty, and I can see myself using them in many different combinations. Capitol really brings out my eyes.


----------



## skydive nikki

I got my blush kaleidoscope today during my make over with Mikey.  He is amazing and so is the kaleidoscope.  The stock photos do it no justice.  It is beautiful and I cant wait to play with it.


----------



## girlygirl3

My Antiquee Poupee kaleidoscope finally arrived!

I tried it on just now and I have to say it's really gorgeous!  This will probably be my last kaleidoscope in a while, so I'm really pleased with this one!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Love the antiquee poupee!

 I just heard there will be an eye and lip kaleidoscope released for spring and another eye and lip for summer!  I think one is called northern lights.  They sound beautiful.  I cant remember which one, but one has a beautiful turquoise color in it!


----------



## girlygirl3

^^ No really, no more kaleidoscopes for meeeeee


----------



## skydive nikki

They are so hard to resist, but I do have a few that I am disappointed in.  I felt the need to "collect" them all, but that is just silly.  I am only getting them if they work for me, and if I am not sure, returning right away!


----------



## wickedassin

skydive nikki said:


> I use peau vierge and while I love it I cant say it has improved my complexion.



I've been using peau vierge for over a year now.  I'm on my third bottle and I love it.  It's really helped my skin and my friends have been asking me what I'm doing with my skin.  It could be that the "shimmer" of the product is what has my skin looking great but I think it's the product itself.


----------



## Karla

skydive nikki said:


> ^^Love the antiquee poupee!
> 
> I just heard there will be an eye and lip kaleidoscope released for spring and another eye and lip for summer!  I think one is called northern lights.  They sound beautiful.  I cant remember which one, but one has a beautiful turquoise color in it!



I can't wait to see the eye/lip kaleidoscope.  I love Le Métier polishes but I only recently purchased my first makeup items.  I lost my head and ordered the Come One Come All kaleidoscope and a lip creme in fraise.  I haven't worn the eye shadows yet - I'm a bit intimidated as I'm out of practice.  I haven't worn makeup in years.  I loved this one when I saw it as it seemed to have beautiful neutrals I could wear everyday.  Since Im buying all new makeup I'm trying to purchase just a few really quality things.  Does anyone have suggestions on using these colors?  I really wish I lived near a counter so I could get a lesson/makeover.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Great choices!!!! I would use the top 3 colors layered over each other , then use the bottom color in the crease and outer V.  Play around with them.  How do you like Fraise?  It was recommended for me, but I passed.   I cant stop thinking about it, so going to pick it up today!

*wickedassin*, maybe the peau vierge is working, but it can be hard to tell.  I love it more than any face product ever!!


----------



## Alyxandra

skydive nikki said:


> ^^Love the antiquee poupee!
> 
> I just heard there will be an eye and lip kaleidoscope released for spring and another eye and lip for summer!  I think one is called northern lights.  They sound beautiful.  I cant remember which one, but one has a beautiful turquoise color in it!



True story!!! There's actually going to be 3 in Feb! A lip, an eye, anddddddd a blush yay!!!
*xxx not allowed*


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well I just purchased their powder, blush and concealer brushes.  I have a few eye brushes and while I didn't like them at first, they are actually growing on me (I think the short size threw me off for a while).  Anyway, I'm excited to get these--the more I thought about it, the more I realized how nice these would be for travel.  My favorite travel brush case is a bit small and I hate beating up my other brushes because they are too long.  Fingers crossed I like these brushes!

As for a quick LMDB question--I'm looking for a new pressed powder (my Nars one just shattered in my bag and I need a replacement).  I was thinking about LMDB and figured you ladies would have suggestions.  I want something with a little coverage, but not much.  Most days I just wear the Peau Vierge but wouldn't mind a powder to carry in my bag or to layer over the Peau Vierge for touch ups.  Would one of the LMDB compacts work???


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> Well I just purchased their powder, blush and concealer brushes.  I have a few eye brushes and while I didn't like them at first, they are actually growing on me (I think the short size threw me off for a while).  Anyway, I'm excited to get these--the more I thought about it, the more I realized how nice these would be for travel.  My favorite travel brush case is a bit small and I hate beating up my other brushes because they are too long.  Fingers crossed I like these brushes!
> 
> As for a quick LMDB question--I'm looking for a new pressed powder (my Nars one just shattered in my bag and I need a replacement).  I was thinking about LMDB and figured you ladies would have suggestions.  I want something with a little coverage, but not much.  Most days I just wear the Peau Vierge but wouldn't mind a powder to carry in my bag or to layer over the Peau Vierge for touch ups.  Would one of the LMDB compacts work???



I have the pressed powder and really like it! I use it for touch ups. I used it at first as a foundation but I prefer liquid foundation. It covers nicely and does not cake or flake. It doesn't look like "I am wearing powder!" I don't think it is heavy in terms of coverage. It is called the Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder. 

Ignore what I said. I just looked at various sites and I can't find it. On Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, and BG it says it is not available anymore. It looks like they just have the Visage de Soie Finishing Powder - it is a pressed powder too. 

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...738cat000339cat17310762cat35350735cat17550762


----------



## Alyxandra

nicci404 said:


> I have the pressed powder and really like it! I use it for touch ups. I used it at first as a foundation but I prefer liquid foundation. It covers nicely and does not cake or flake. It doesn't look like "I am wearing powder!" I don't think it is heavy in terms of coverage. It is called the Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder.
> 
> Ignore what I said. I just looked at various sites and I can't find it. On Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, and BG it says it is not available anymore. It looks like they just have the Visage de Soie Finishing Powder - it is a pressed powder too.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...738cat000339cat17310762cat35350735cat17550762



Hiiii!!! Actually that is the old pressed powder! But they made a new one and it's less expensive it's a little smaller and from what I hear the coverage is a little less. But I just saw that I still have quite a few of the older ones! There's nothing wrong with them. So if you are looking for it I can get it for you!!!


----------



## skydive nikki

I too was on the hunt for a good pressed powder and discovered the visage de soie.  I LOVE it!  I usually only use peau vierge and then that to set it.


----------



## auntie em

I have stolen a peak from the Northern Lights Collection and all I can say is...it will be sold out in a matter of hours. They're also coming out with a summer eye kaleidoscope that is equally pretty.


One of LMdB's MUA found me Splendid Frost at Nordie's Topanga today and she did my makeup using that. Also my Modernist Merlot arrived in the mail today. Got them from Neiman's Fashion Island.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Yeah, I cant wait for them!  I collect kaleidoscopes, and these sound like must haves!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^thanks!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

nicci404 said:


> I have the pressed powder and really like it! I use it for touch ups. I used it at first as a foundation but I prefer liquid foundation. It covers nicely and does not cake or flake. It doesn't look like "I am wearing powder!" I don't think it is heavy in terms of coverage. It is called the Classic Flawless Finish Compact Powder.
> 
> Ignore what I said. I just looked at various sites and I can't find it. On Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, and BG it says it is not available anymore. It looks like they just have the Visage de Soie Finishing Powder - it is a pressed powder too.
> 
> http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...738cat000339cat17310762cat35350735cat17550762





skydive nikki said:


> I too was on the hunt for a good pressed powder and discovered the visage de soie.  I LOVE it!  I usually only use peau vierge and then that to set it.



Ok so I have to order it online--shade suggestions??  I use the light in Peau Vierge.  I was thinking about shade 4.  I tried to find swatches online but couldn't.  What shades do you guys have and how do you describe them?


----------



## skydive nikki

^^yes. I use #1 peau vierge and I have #4 in the powder.  It looked a tiny pinch to dark when I opened it, but it is the perfect match.   Mikey castillo matched me during my make over. I will do a swatch for you tomorrow.


----------



## skydive nikki

Here are a few pics.  I could not get the arm swatches to show and it looked really dark and warm in them.  I did do a really heavy swatch though.The 2 product swatches look a little different and I would say it is between the 2 IRL. It blends right in with my skin on my face.  Its not a white look, just super natural.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Thank you guys for your help!  Off to order!


----------



## nicci404

Alyxandra said:


> Hiiii!!! Actually that is the old pressed powder! But they made a new one and it's less expensive it's a little smaller and from what I hear the coverage is a little less. But I just saw that I still have quite a few of the older ones! There's nothing wrong with them. So if you are looking for it I can get it for you!!!



thanks for letting me know. I think when I am done with mine I will try the new one


----------



## nicci404

emcosmo1639 said:


> Ok so I have to order it online--shade suggestions??  I use the light in Peau Vierge.  I was thinking about shade 4.  I tried to find swatches online but couldn't.  What shades do you guys have and how do you describe them?



I know you already placed your order but wanted to post anyway  

This is shade 3.


----------



## auntie em

hi ladies,

I'm obsessed with the brand like you guys along with these obsession comes the need to know about past kaleidoscopes. I haven't found a single place that has like all of the kaleidoscopes. Maybe I'm wrong, in which case please correct me  So what I did is post different pictures of kaleidoscopes I've found online as well as descriptions of the colors. If anybody wants to add anything LMdB onthr pinboard I can add you as contributor just let me know. Thanks!

Here's the link:

http://pinterest.com/nuts4pilinuts/le-metier-de-beaute

xo, emilie


----------



## emcosmo1639

I may be wrong, but I think the kaleidoscopes are only temporary, so once they are gone, they are gone.  Some of them also come out with limited quantities (like 75 or so), which is lame imo, but that's how they do it.  I only have one (silk roads) and barely use it.  I prefer the individual shadows so I can make sure to get shades i love.  If you get really chummy with the LMDB reps at the counter I've heard they will take individual shades and make a unique kaleidoscope for you.


----------



## emcosmo1639

So I got my brushes (powder, blush and concealer).  I love the concealer brush!  I normally would just use my finger or a mac one (which I never loved).  This one is great though.  It is large and firm so it gives great coverage.  The blush brush is nice and soft, but not any better than my Bobbi Brown one.  I do like how it's short though, as it will work well for traveling.  The only disappointment so far has been the powder brush.  It's too loose and doesn't offer any coverage.  Normally I either skip powder or use a kabuki but I think I'll stick with the kabuki over this powder brush.  I'll give it a few more tries, but it's a dud imo so far.


----------



## auntie em

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I may be wrong, but I think the kaleidoscopes are only temporary, so once they are gone, they are gone.  Some of them also come out with limited quantities (like 75 or so), which is lame imo, but that's how they do it.  I only have one (silk roads) and barely use it.  I prefer the individual shadows so I can make sure to get shades i love.  If you get really chummy with the LMDB reps at the counter I've heard they will take individual shades and make a unique kaleidoscope for you.



You're right. There are 2 past kaleidoscope that I particularly love, Crochet and Persephone, that you can replicate using the latest collection of individual shadows. I decided to get it as a kaleidoscope since it's cheaper compared to getting them individually.


----------



## emcosmo1639

auntie em said:


> You're right. There are 2 past kaleidoscope that I particularly love, Crochet and Persephone, that you can replicate using the latest collection of individual shadows. I decided to get it as a kaleidoscope since it's cheaper compared to getting them individually.



Do you just have to have a good relationship with an SA?  I always buy my LMDB online (my local Nords doesn't sell it) but I'm wondering if it'd be worth wandering to Saks, NM etc to maybe get this advantage....


----------



## skydive nikki

emcosmo1639 said:


> I may be wrong, but I think the kaleidoscopes are only temporary, so once they are gone, they are gone.  Some of them also come out with limited quantities (like 75 or so), which is lame imo, but that's how they do it.  I only have one (silk roads) and barely use it.  I prefer the individual shadows so I can make sure to get shades i love.  If you get really chummy with the LMDB reps at the counter I've heard they will take individual shades and make a unique kaleidoscope for you.



Yes, they will totally hook you up with a custom eye kit!  I have had a couple made and I love them!  I also think it is good to get in good with an SA cuz they will give you heads up on things, and they can be very helpful.

BTW, did you get your powder yet?


----------



## auntie em

Calling all LMdB lovers out there! This thread needs to be revived 

This is the recent Le Metier de Beaute Resort Collection 2012


----------



## skydive nikki

I got both lippies and they are gorgeous!!!  I have pics on my blog, but have been too lazy to post here too.


----------



## auntie em

skydive nikki said:
			
		

> I got both lippies and they are gorgeous!!!  I have pics on my blog, but have been too lazy to post here too.



share link to your blog? &#128522;


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Its at the bottom of my post in my signature


----------



## emcosmo1639

skydive nikki said:


> Yes, they will totally hook you up with a custom eye kit!  I have had a couple made and I love them!  I also think it is good to get in good with an SA cuz they will give you heads up on things, and they can be very helpful.
> 
> BTW, did you get your powder yet?



Just now saw this.  I ended up getting Shade 4 and it works great.  It's light enough coverage that I probably could have done Shade 3 too.  I love the powder though.  Light coverage, but still there.  Another great LMDB item!


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Glad you are happy!  I feel the same, that I could have done shade 3 too, but I never tried it.  This powder is great though!


----------



## until.september

New LMdB fan here!
My first purchase was the Silk Road Kaleidoscope and I immediately fell in love! Recently received my Corinthian, but I'm not that crazy about it :/ might need to experiment some more. Anyone bought anything from the NM beauty event? I picked up the liquid eyeliner in noir, champagne eyeliner, jojo and bordeaux  feeling guilty about the splurge!


----------



## auntie em

until.september said:


> New LMdB fan here!
> My first purchase was the Silk Road Kaleidoscope and I immediately fell in love! Recently received my Corinthian, but I'm not that crazy about it :/ might need to experiment some more. Anyone bought anything from the NM beauty event? I picked up the liquid eyeliner in noir, champagne eyeliner, jojo and bordeaux  feeling guilty about the splurge!



Glad to see another fan. Silk Road remains as one of my favorite looks along with Modernist Merlot. I've shopped during the beauty event but not from LMdB. I'm waiting for the Northern Lights Collection to arrive to shop. I've also pre-ordered the Cherry Blossom Kaleidoscope, which is exclusive to the Neiman Marcus Mazza Gallerie (DC area). That one comes with a brown liner also exclusive.

X

I can tell you though it's worth the splurge because the quality is impeccable. The shadows are a dream to apply and the couche de couleur technique of eyeshadow(from kaleidoscope) application is my HG for a no fail elegant look.

Where did you purchase your haul?


----------



## pond23

auntie em said:


> X



^ I love your Pinterest board auntie em! It is a great reference page for LMdB lovers or newbies!


----------



## auntie em

pond23 said:


> ^ I love your Pinterest board auntie em! It is a great reference page for LMdB lovers or newbies!



Thanks pond23! I'm that obsessed with their makeup. I want to collect all eye kaleidoscopes, eyeshadows, lipgloss and lipsticks. *lol*


----------



## until.september

auntie em said:


> Glad to see another fan. Silk Road remains as one of my favorite looks along with Modernist Merlot. I've shopped during the beauty event but not from LMdB. I'm waiting for the Northern Lights Collection to arrive to shop. I've also pre-ordered the Cherry Blossom Kaleidoscope, which is exclusive to the Neiman Marcus Mazza Gallerie (DC area). That one comes with a brown liner also exclusive.
> 
> X
> 
> I can tell you though it's worth the splurge because the quality is impeccable. The shadows are a dream to apply and the couche de couleur technique of eyeshadow(from kaleidoscope) application is my HG for a no fail elegant look.
> 
> Where did you purchase your haul?



I can't wait to see swatches of Northern Lights and Cherry Blossom! I'm sad that it's a counter exclusive... although I'm not sure the pastel shades would work for my skintone. 

I ordered my haul NM.com, so I'm playing the waiting game. 

And I agree, I love the couche de couleur technique. I honestly don't bother with my other eyeshadows anymore. I went on a trip recently and Silk Road was all I brought and 2 MAC paint pots for lazy days.


----------



## pond23

auntie em said:


> Thanks pond23! I'm that obsessed with their makeup. I want to collect all eye kaleidoscopes, eyeshadows, lipgloss and lipsticks. *lol*



^ Do you like or use any of the skincare? I've tried the cleanser only, and I love it. It makes my skin so smooth and even-looking.


----------



## auntie em

pond23 said:
			
		

> ^ Do you like or use any of the skincare? I've tried the cleanser only, and I love it. It makes my skin so smooth and even-looking.



No I don't. The closest that I use is the peau Vierge treatment. I use it as a tinted moisturizer. I just top it iff with the pressed powder. Hopefully I get the new gwp cleanser once they release the Northern Lights Collection.


----------



## Alyxandra

You're getting the cleanser my dear!!!!! It's awesome by the way!!!!! I honestly use all the skincare if you like the Tinted moisturizer you'd be happy with skincare


----------



## auntie em

Alyxandra said:
			
		

> You're getting the cleanser my dear!!!!! It's awesome by the way!!!!! I honestly use all the skincare if you like the Tinted moisturizer you'd be happy with skincare



Hi Alyx! How are you? I've heard great things about the cleanser and I'm dying to try it. Do you know when is the new collection arriving?


----------



## auntie em

until.september said:


> I can't wait to see swatches of Northern Lights and Cherry Blossom! I'm sad that it's a counter exclusive... although I'm not sure the pastel shades would work for my skintone.
> 
> I ordered my haul NM.com, so I'm playing the waiting game.
> 
> And I agree, I love the couche de couleur technique. I honestly don't bother with my other eyeshadows anymore. I went on a trip recently and Silk Road was all I brought and 2 MAC paint pots for lazy days.



6 out of 10 times I would just reach out for the kaleidoscopes just because it's so easy to use and the color payoff is excellent. I usually steer clear of light colors in general because I have a darker skin tone (NC30) but one time an LMDB MUA did my eye using the Splendid Frost kit it was very light, pale grayish blue, a very very muted smoky look and I was actually a bit disappointed. But when I did it at home it came out to be this warm gray color. The difference was the MUA used tamarack pencil all over the lid as base and I didn't do that just the urban decay primer potion.

Anyways, I heard the shipment went out already so it could be in stores pretty soon.


----------



## Leighsdesign

I thought I'd share here some information from my blog feature on the Cherry Blossom Eye Kaleidoscope, a limited edition exclusive at Neiman Marcus Mazza.







The colors are beautiful and vibrant in the pan, and they translate to a subtle, sheer wash on the eyes. No worries about overdoing it. Michael Reinhardt, creator of the kaleidoscope, kindly wrote down instructions for me.











So simple! I also added the pink shade along the brow bone. The resulting look is fresh and sophisticated, perfect for springtime.






I'm very happy with this kaleidoscope. I actually chose it over Northern Lights. By the way, Michael told me that they're expecting in a couple of weeks a brown eyeliner and TWO new lip glosses (one pink and one peach). Can't wait.


----------



## skydive nikki

Leighsdesign said:


> I thought I'd share here some information from my blog feature on the Cherry Blossom Eye Kaleidoscope, a limited edition exclusive at Neiman Marcus Mazza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are beautiful and vibrant in the pan, and they translate to a subtle, sheer wash on the eyes. No worries about overdoing it. Michael Reinhardt, creator of the kaleidoscope, kindly wrote down instructions for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So simple! I also added the pink shade along the brow bone. The resulting look is fresh and sophisticated, perfect for springtime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with this kaleidoscope. I actually chose it over Northern Lights. By the way, Michael told me that they're expecting in a couple of weeks a brown eyeliner and TWO new lip glosses (one pink and one peach). Can't wait.



Looks great!  I cant wait for mine to arrive!  I also ordered the cherry blossom lip gloss, but that is coming late.  I got the northern lights too and have to say the lip kit is the most beautiful LMDB I own.  I want to get another. Leigh, you must check that out!!!!!


----------



## Alyxandra

Just an update!!! The northern lights collection hit my store yesterday, so its safe to say they should be at all stores by now!! So if you ordered them they should be on their way!! Or if you still need them please let me know  
Alyx


----------



## Alyxandra

auntie em said:


> Hi Alyx! How are you? I've heard great things about the cleanser and I'm dying to try it. Do you know when is the new collection arriving?



Hi!!! Sorry I never saw that you wrote to me on here!! I love the cleanser!! They're thinking about making it a permanent part of the line... My colors came in Monday so yours should be shipping to you, not sure where it's coming from though


----------



## Leighsdesign

skydive nikki said:


> Looks great!  I cant wait for mine to arrive!  I also ordered the cherry blossom lip gloss, but that is coming late.  I got the northern lights too and have to say the lip kit is the most beautiful LMDB I own.  I want to get another. Leigh, you must check that out!!!!!



Thanks for the compliment, Nikki. And every time I decide I can pass up the Aurora lip kit, someone gushes about it! I'll have to try it the next time I hit a counter.


----------



## skydive nikki

^^Leigh, you do need it!!!!  Check it out when you are there for sure!  I love every color in it on its own, and layered.


----------



## Leighsdesign

Just want to give a shout out here to Alyxandra, who helped me find the Aurora lip kit, plus Penelope and ... *Devotion*. I'm very excited about the last one since it was released in summer '10, before LMdB really took off and people started collecting kaleidoscopes in earnest. I played with Devotion a bit for my blog, and thought I'd share some shots here.






















The colors are so vibrant, especially the sunset orange and the midnight blue!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Well I've been using the Peau Vierge for a while now and once I use up this bottle I will be moving on to something else.  I love the look and it is so lightweight, but I can get the same effect from something for 1/4th the price, maybe less.  The whole "retinol" and "unique delivery system" seems to be a crock in my opinion--I haven't noticed any change in my skin at all.  Anyone else notice any changes or did you guys find the same thing?


----------



## Prufrock613

emcosmo1639 said:


> Well I've been using the Peau Vierge for a while now and once I use up this bottle I will be moving on to something else.  I love the look and it is so lightweight, but I can get the same effect from something for 1/4th the price, maybe less.  The whole "retinol" and "unique delivery system" seems to be a crock in my opinion--I haven't noticed any change in my skin at all.  Anyone else notice any changes or did you guys find the same thing?



I don't buy it either.  I just can't figure out why they would put retinol in a product meant to be worn during the day- regardless of the SPF in the product.

On a different note- is anyone preordering the blush kaleidoscope?  Are these the same shades as the previous blush kaleidoscope?


----------



## girlygirl3

Leighsdesign said:


> Just want to give a shout out here to Alyxandra, who helped me find the Aurora lip kit, plus Penelope and ... *Devotion*. I'm very excited about the last one since it was released in summer '10, before LMdB really took off and people started collecting kaleidoscopes in earnest. I played with Devotion a bit for my blog, and thought I'd share some shots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are so vibrant, especially the sunset orange and the midnight blue!


 
Gorgeous look!  
You reminded me that I have Devotion sitting around.  I have different coloring but I'll be looking at mine again soon and experiment.


----------



## Alyxandra

Leighsdesign said:


> Just want to give a shout out here to Alyxandra, who helped me find the Aurora lip kit, plus Penelope and ... *Devotion*. I'm very excited about the last one since it was released in summer '10, before LMdB really took off and people started collecting kaleidoscopes in earnest. I played with Devotion a bit for my blog, and thought I'd share some shots here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colors are so vibrant, especially the sunset orange and the midnight blue!



Awe thank you hun!!!! Glad I could help!!!!


----------



## Leighsdesign

Saks now carries LMdB, and they have an exclusive kaleidoscope available online called On the Coast. What do you think?

http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...e+Beaute&N=4294908916+306418163&bmUID=jroEVlr


----------



## until.september

I'm between On the Coast and Shades of Short Hills. Releasing 3 kaleidoscopes at once is twisting my mind! I think the deciding factor for me is the brown shadow... I absolutely ADORE the brown in my Silk Road, but I'm unsure about these two (esp Short Hills). My skintone is NC25 and I have brown eyes... which do you think would be a better match?

I wish we can see some swatches!


----------



## auntie em

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> Saks now carries LMdB, and they have an exclusive kaleidoscope available online called On the Coast. What do you think?
> 
> http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=2534374306418163&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446499228&R=811896014640&P_name=Le+Metier+de+Beaute&N=4294908916+306418163&bmUID=jroEVlr



I absolutely adore the colors on all of the Saks releases and I was with Mikey Castillo (the creator of all 3 kaleidoscopes) yesterday and he said this collection is really good.


----------



## auntie em

until.september said:
			
		

> I'm between On the Coast and Shades of Short Hills. Releasing 3 kaleidoscopes at once is twisting my mind! I think the deciding factor for me is the brown shadow... I absolutely ADORE the brown in my Silk Road, but I'm unsure about these two (esp Short Hills). My skintone is NC25 and I have brown eyes... which do you think would be a better match?
> 
> I wish we can see some swatches!



It definitely wrecked havoc on my wish list. LMdB gets priority. I can't not have the browns esp this collection. I already pre-ordered Shades and Golden Gate Girl and planning on getting On The Coast as well.

I was with Mikey yesterday at Nordie's trend Show and he made me choose between Silk Road and Northern Lights for my look. I choose Silk Road because it's one of my favorites. He showed me a way to make it pop more. I am NC30 with brown eyes as well. He used the Noir pencil as base and after doing couche de couleur in reverse order he layered Innocence on top and I have to say it's like a whole new kaleidoscope that he's using. 

Sorry for the looong post  I hope you like this new way to use the Silk Road.


----------



## until.september

I caved and ordered On the Coast at 3AM 

And thanks for the tip Auntie Em, definitely going to give that a try!



auntie em said:


> It definitely wrecked havoc on my wish list. LMdB gets priority. I can't not have the browns esp this collection. I already pre-ordered Shades and Golden Gate Girl and planning on getting On The Coast as well.
> 
> I was with Mikey yesterday at Nordie's trend Show and he made me choose between Silk Road and Northern Lights for my look. I choose Silk Road because it's one of my favorites. He showed me a way to make it pop more. I am NC30 with brown eyes as well. He used the Noir pencil as base and after doing couche de couleur in reverse order he layered Innocence on top and I have to say it's like a whole new kaleidoscope that he's using.
> 
> Sorry for the looong post  I hope you like this new way to use the Silk Road.


----------



## auntie em

until.september said:
			
		

> I caved and ordered On the Coast at 3AM
> 
> And thanks for the tip Auntie Em, definitely going to give that a try!



It's already available online?


----------



## until.september

It was online last night, but since they're only making 60 of each... it's already sold out :/



auntie em said:


> It's already available online?


----------



## Bethc

I can't believe it's gone!  I had it my bag and hesitated, I guess it just wasn't meant to be


----------



## auntie em

until.september said:
			
		

> It was online last night, but since they're only making 60 of each... it's already sold out :/



I guess i'll just kill myself then  j/k


----------



## Bethc

This brand is very frustrating, they're trying to increase their fans and expand to Saks, but then don't make enough to last a few hours?  60?  I'm surprised Saks went for it, maybe for in store, but on-line?


----------



## auntie em

Bethc said:
			
		

> This brand is very frustrating, they're trying to increase their fans and expand to Saks, but then don't make enough to last a few hours?  60?  I'm surprised Saks went for it, maybe for in store, but on-line?



What I don't get is they're even supposed to go live until April 23 according to their Facebook page. Such liars.


----------



## Leighsdesign

I should've inserted a note of urgency in my post! I believe I was literally the first person to order On the Coast last night. What I don't understand is why LMdB/Saks would send out press blasts to half a dozen bloggers and hype the heck out of the collection, then make only 60 units available. 

I'm on the backorder list for Shades of Short Hills. This makes me wonder if they're going to be doing second runs. I hope so!


----------



## auntie em

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> I should've inserted a note of urgency in my post! I believe I was literally the first person to order On the Coast last night. What I don't understand is why LMdB/Saks would send out press blasts to half a dozen bloggers and hype the heck out of the collection, then make only 60 units available.
> 
> I'm on the backorder list for Shades of Short Hills. This makes me wonder if they're going to be doing second runs. I hope so!



Hi there! I follow your blog, btw  ikr? 
What time did you order? I was so tired yesterday waking up early for the trend show at nordstroms that when I came at midnight I didn't even bother opening my computer.


----------



## Leighsdesign

auntie em said:


> Hi there! I follow your blog, btw  ikr?
> What time did you order? I was so tired yesterday waking up early for the trend show at nordstroms that when I came at midnight I didn't even bother opening my computer.



You follow my blog?! Under what name? I saw the kaleidoscope and ordered around 1 AM.


----------



## Leighsdesign

auntie em said:


> Hi there! I follow your blog, btw  ikr?
> What time did you order? I was so tired yesterday waking up early for the trend show at nordstroms that when I came at midnight I didn't even bother opening my computer.


To clarify, 1 AM EST.


----------



## auntie em

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> To clarify, 1 AM EST.



Which is worse because that means at the earliest possible time of 10pm pacific 04/21 Saks already released it. Honestly I'm quite disappointed with Le Metier.


----------



## Leighsdesign

auntie em said:


> Which is worse because that means at the earliest possible time of 10pm pacific 04/21 Saks already released it. Honestly I'm quite disappointed with Le Metier.



Who made the decision, though: LMdB or Saks? If enough fans lobby them on Facebook and Twitter, some sort of response must come.


----------



## Bethc

Leighsdesign said:
			
		

> Who made the decision, though: LMdB or Saks? If enough fans lobby them on Facebook and Twitter, some sort of response must come.



There were a few posts on their FB page, no responses yet...

In my opinion, this is a brand/marketing issue.  They promote the heck out of something and then they only make a few of it,  When they had the Oscar De la Renta kalidescope @ BG, they were all pre-sold before FNO even started.  The only problem was, there were none left for Mr De La Renta to sign, so they had to pull them back and sell them to the waiting customers.   It was a mess!


----------



## Bethc

So sad, I was hoping that Saks would release more today, but they've removed it from their website.


----------



## auntie em

Bethc said:
			
		

> So sad, I was hoping that Saks would release more today, but they've removed it from their website.



Hi there Bethc, I checked Saks.com around 11pm pacific last night to check, a little hopeful, but was disappointed to find they took it off their site already.


----------



## Bethc

auntie em said:


> Hi there Bethc, I checked Saks.com around 11pm pacific last night to check, a little hopeful, but was disappointed to find they took it off their site already.


 
Yeah, I did get the face kalidescope and an e/s I was wanting, but I didn't realize they'd removed the other from my bag.  I almost feel like cancelling the entire order.  I don't "need" another bronzer/blush/highligher.


----------



## auntie em

Bethc said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did get the face kalidescope and an e/s I was wanting, but I didn't realize they'd removed the other from my bag.  I almost feel like cancelling the entire order.  I don't "need" another bronzer/blush/highligher.



Very disheartening...I hope they release a statement/explanation soon. It's already 8:06am EST.


----------



## Bethc

auntie em said:


> Very disheartening...I hope they release a statement/explanation soon. It's already 8:06am EST.


 
Nothing yet and there's a whole lot of upset folks on the FB page right now!


----------



## Bethc

Someone posted that it was up again, but I don't see it?  Could I possibly have missed it twice?

ETA: Apparently, I did miss it again! I give up, I just called Saks and cancelled my other order, she didn't even ask why, but I told her anyway.


----------



## pond23

Bethc said:


> I can't believe it's gone!  *I had it my bag and hesitated*, I guess it just wasn't meant to be



^ Me too! I'm not sure why I hesitated, but now I regret my indecision and waiting.


----------



## Bethc

This was just posted on FB

Le Métier de Beauté
&#8220;On the Coast&#8221; is off the shelves...but not for long. Color us crazy but we had no idea that a Kaleidoscope could cause such a ruckus! 

Our sincerest apologies! Both Le Métier de Beauté and the Saks.com team did not know that the page would go live prior to the announced launch date. A glitch in their system pushed the page out earlier than planned and for that we sincerely apologize. 

Due to the overwhelming outcry for &#8220;On The Coast,&#8221; we are going to do something that we have never done before&#8230; make more. Keep an eye on Saks.com for the page to go back up -> you will be able to pre-order &#8220;On The Coast&#8221; until Friday, April 27th at 12pm or until supplies last. 

Thank you for your passion and&#8230;we&#8217;re listening!

----------------------------------------

Good for them!!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Bethc said:


> This was just posted on FB
> 
> Le Métier de Beauté
> On the Coast is off the shelves...but not for long. Color us crazy but we had no idea that a Kaleidoscope could cause such a ruckus!
> 
> Our sincerest apologies! Both Le Métier de Beauté and the Saks.com team did not know that the page would go live prior to the announced launch date. A glitch in their system pushed the page out earlier than planned and for that we sincerely apologize.
> 
> Due to the overwhelming outcry for On The Coast, we are going to do something that we have never done before make more. Keep an eye on Saks.com for the page to go back up -> you will be able to pre-order On The Coast until Friday, April 27th at 12pm or until supplies last.
> 
> Thank you for your passion andwere listening!
> 
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Good for them!!



Good for them, but at the same time, I don't think I'll buy it.  They aren't going to stop with the limited quantities in the future and I am just annoyed with it.  I can't stand when companies try to make their products so exclusive and alienate customers in the process.


----------



## auntie em

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> Good for them, but at the same time, I don't think I'll buy it.  They aren't going to stop with the limited quantities in the future and I am just annoyed with it.  I can't stand when companies try to make their products so exclusive and alienate customers in the process.



I agree with the fact that it's truly alienating. I just wish they wouldn't create so much hype if the quantities are lmited. Also they should let public know ahead of time the amount being released so that we are all ready. They are partnering with Saks and you would expect that it is going to be more than 60. It was poor judgement with no accountability. It is sad because I had high hopes for this brand.


----------



## Bethc

emcosmo1639 said:


> Good for them, but at the same time, I don't think I'll buy it.  They aren't going to stop with the limited quantities in the future and I am just annoyed with it.  I can't stand when companies try to make their products so exclusive and alienate customers in the process.



Agreed, I just thought I'd post in case someone else here wanted one.

I get the LE idea, but with all of the publicity, it's impossible to do a small run of something and not have something like this happen, especially with a GWP.  Other brands have LE items too, but there are at least enough for their customers to get what they want. 

This has happened a few times to me with LMdB, I won't keep going back.


----------



## Bethc

After all of the "ruckus" I did get the On the Coast palette today, I'm not sure how the colors will work on me.
Actually, I cannot believe the way that Saks sent me this palette, I had to take pics of it just because I've never seen anything like it!!   Oops, Please pardon my sock.
Luckily, the palette did not seem to be broken, but I'm horrified!

I Just have bad karma with this palette.


----------



## Leighsdesign

Wow, Bethc, that tape job is terrifying! Mine arrived in perfect shape, and I was able to swatch it today. The colors are quite beautiful, elegant yet unassuming.












I layered all four shades together, and wound up with this multi-dimensional violet.






On the Coast might be the perfect everyday kaleidoscope.


----------



## pupeluv

Bethc said:


> After all of the "ruckus" I did get the On the Coast palette today, I'm not sure how the colors will work on me.
> Actually, I cannot believe the way that Saks sent me this palette, I had to take pics of it just because I've never seen anything like it!! Oops, Please pardon my sock.
> Luckily, the palette did not seem to be broken, but I'm horrified!
> 
> I Just have bad karma with this palette.


 
OH MY! why even send it in the box at this point....it's a wreck. Well as long as the product isn't damaged, I ordered it this a.m., I guess I'll see IF or in WHAT condition it comes in. Were you able to get the Bora Bora palette?


----------



## pupeluv

Leighsdesign said:


> Wow, Bethc, that tape job is terrifying! Mine arrived in perfect shape, and I was able to swatch it today. The colors are quite beautiful, elegant yet unassuming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I layered all four shades together, and wound up with this multi-dimensional violet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the Coast might be the perfect everyday kaleidoscope.


 
Yah! swatches, Thanks!


----------



## girlygirl3

Bethc said:


> After all of the "ruckus" I did get the On the Coast palette today, I'm not sure how the colors will work on me.
> Actually, I cannot believe the way that Saks sent me this palette, I had to take pics of it just because I've never seen anything like it!! Oops, Please pardon my sock.
> Luckily, the palette did not seem to be broken, but I'm horrified!
> 
> I Just have bad karma with this palette.


 
That's terrible!  Did they include a note?


----------



## Bethc

girlygirl3 said:


> That's terrible! Did they include a note?


 
Nothing!  It didn't happen in shipped either because the box was sealed and everything else in it was perfect.  

The palette is beautiful, the rest I'll just have to chalk up to a bad experience and let it go.


----------



## pupeluv

Saks has already shipped the little Bora Bora palette, it will be here Saturday but not On the Coast yet. I just looked at Saks and it says "Sorry, this item is not available." I haven't looked at F.B. but I'm guessing that's it...no more.


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> Saks has already shipped the little Bora Bora palette, it will be here Saturday but not On the Coast yet. I just looked at Saks and it says "Sorry, this item is not available." I haven't looked at F.B. but I'm guessing that's it...no more.



I think the ship date for the "pre-sale" is no later than 5-22.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Bethc said:


> Nothing!  It didn't happen in shipped either because the box was sealed and everything else in it was perfect.
> 
> The palette is beautiful, the rest I'll just have to chalk up to a bad experience and let it go.



Just another reason why I prefer to not shop at Saks...especially online!


----------



## MrsLid

BethC that is terrible! I can't believe they shipped it to you like that. They should have at least included a note or something. At least the palette was OK. I managed to get in on the re-release pre-order. Now that swatches are showing up I'm even more excited. This exclusives thing (especially counter ones) are really frustrating though. With my being in Canada it makes them impossible to get without a friends assistance in the US. Not everyone is so lucky to have friends willing to do that for them.


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> I think the ship date for the "pre-sale" is no later than 5-22.


 

Thanks! Did you order one too, or any of the others?


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> Thanks! Did you order one too, or any of the others?



I actually got mine last Wednesday. I also ordered the other two. As well as the summer one that's in Bergdorf's catalog and blog. After all this I'm done. That's 4 k-scope. But if you got OTC it is beautiful.


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> I actually got mine last Wednesday. I also ordered the other two. As well as the summer one that's in Bergdorf's catalog and blog. After all this I'm done. That's 4 k-scope. But if you got OTC it is beautiful.


 

Holy kaleidoscopes! The OTC will be my first K. It would difficult to choose a favorite from all of those.


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> Holy kaleidoscopes! The OTC will be my first K. It would difficult to choose a favorite from all of those.



You are in for a treat. It is beautiful. The last color (blue purple) really is the star. You can make a really beautiful dimensional warm nude by using less of it and if you apply them all with the same intensity you will get a beautiful purplish taupe color. Absolutely gorgeous. Definitely my go to eye as if now &#128522;


----------



## auntie em

my Saks/LMdB trinity is now complete


----------



## Bethc

auntie em said:
			
		

> my Saks/LMdB trinity is now complete



Lovely!


----------



## girlygirl3

auntie em said:


> my Saks/LMdB trinity is now complete
> 
> View attachment 1700975


 
Pretty picture!


----------



## Bethc

Not having good luck with LMdB lately.  After I saw the new lippes on Cafe Makeup, I went to try them at BG. Paris was too bright for me, but I did purchase Fiji and Dubai.  Today, went I took Fiji out to put it on, I opened it up and the entire l/s part fell out on the floor!  So, now I'm heading back to BG!    Grrrrrr!


----------



## Bethc

So I went back to get a new non-broken l/s and Dustin showed me there new glosses.  It's called the Haute House Hues, both were very good with my pale coloring.   I haven't seen pics of these before, so I thought I'd share..  1 is a pale blush color and the other is a pretty pink.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Very pretty!


----------



## auntie em

Bethc said:
			
		

> Not having good luck with LMdB lately.  After I saw the new lippes on Cafe Makeup, I went to try them at BG. Paris was too bright for me, but I did purchase Fiji and Dubai.  Today, went I took Fiji out to put it on, I opened it up and the entire l/s part fell out on the floor!  So, now I'm heading back to BG!    Grrrrrr!



Maybe your stars are not aligned or something? I hope this doesn't dampen your love for the brand. &#128522;


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> my Saks/LMdB trinity is now complete
> 
> View attachment 1700975


 
Congrats on your beauties! You got one more coming...the summer one right? where do I find info on that one?


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> Congrats on your beauties! You got one more coming...the summer one right? where do I find info on that one?



I pre-ordered the summer one. You can go to Bergdorf's website and you can find it at their summer or spring beauty catalog, it's also on their blog.


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> I pre-ordered the summer one. You can go to Bergdorf's website and you can find it at their summer or spring beauty catalog, it's also on their blog.


 
Great!, Thanks


----------



## ilsecita

OMG like *Bethc* and *Alyxandra* mentioned the new collab with Ken Downing is finally arriving to the stores! My store got it yesterday (NM Bellevue, WA) talk to Adriana or Esteban they are fantastic! 425 452 3300

Here are some swatches/review in case anyone needs them before ordering! http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/22198786978/le-metier-de-beaute-ken-downing-spring-haute-house


----------



## nicci404

I picked up Aurora tonight. It's my first kaleidoscope!  Now I just need to buy a good lip brush.


----------



## girlygirl3

nicci404 said:


> I picked up Aurora tonight. It's my first kaleidoscope!  Now I just need to buy a good lip brush.


 
Wow, that's gorgeous!

I don't plan on getting any lip kaleidoscopes - I would have to carry it so I can apply lipstick all day!


----------



## auntie em

I bought little sample containers so I can custom blend from the lip kscope then toss the thin in my purse (well, not really toss, more like keep it in a pocket in my purse within easy reach). I bought them for $1.50 at a beauty supply store.


----------



## girlygirl3

^ Great idea!


----------



## nicci404

girlygirl3 said:


> Wow, that's gorgeous!
> 
> I don't plan on getting any lip kaleidoscopes - I would have to carry it so I can apply lipstick all day!



thanks  yea that is part of the reason I waited so long to get one, worried about having to carry it around all the time. We'll see if I get another after this one...lol


----------



## ilsecita

auntie em said:
			
		

> I bought little sample containers so I can custom blend from the lip kscope then toss the thin in my purse (well, not really toss, more like keep it in a pocket in my purse within easy reach). I bought them for $1.50 at a beauty supply store.



That's a really great idea!


----------



## lostlikelucy

I got my haute haus hues--the Neiman exclusives earlier this week and I'm in love.

I've only ever tried their sheer lip gloss formula--I wasn't too impressed, but I was FLOORED by the quality of these lip cremes. I couldn't believe how long wearing their are, considering they aren't sticky in the slightest. They're also surprisingly opaque, given how lightweight they feel on the lips. I think I might have a new favorite lip gloss formula 

Both the colors are very wearable. The pink isn't as bright on the lips as it appears in the tube, which is a good thing--it's very very pretty. the peach has shimmer in it and looked much better on my lips than expected. Most lip glosses in that hue tend to either wash me out or look odd since they're lighter than my natural lip color. This one is just beautiful and perfect for summer.

They also look great layered on top of each other.


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> I picked up Aurora tonight. It's my first kaleidoscope!  Now I just need to buy a good lip brush.


 Oh Yah!, you got it! I know you mentioned that you were thinking about getting it, Congrats! 


auntie em said:


> View attachment 1708160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought little sample containers so I can custom blend from the lip kscope then toss the thin in my purse (well, not really toss, more like keep it in a pocket in my purse within easy reach). I bought them for $1.50 at a beauty supply store.


 
That's a good idea.


----------



## auntie em

Expanding my single shadow collection with Plum, Spicy & Fire Lily. Also Lip Creme in Creme Caramel and Anamorphic Lash Mascara in Aubergine. I was gifted with Makeup Remover (not available yet for purchase) & Petit Poudrier in English Gardens.


----------



## pond23

I received my Blush Kaleidoscope in the mail today. The colors are gorgeous!

Just one question though: Is it normal for the blush pans to swing out really easily when you carry the whole kit in your hand?


----------



## auntie em

pond23 said:
			
		

> I received my Blush Kaleidoscope in the mail today. The colors are gorgeous!
> 
> Just one question though: Is it normal for the blush pans to swing out really easily when you carry the whole kit in your hand?



It can happen depending on how you're carryin it. There's a lock so it doesn't accidentally swing out. Just click it back to close it.


----------



## nicci404

pupeluv said:


> Oh Yah!, you got it! I know you mentioned that you were thinking about getting it, Congrats!
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.



thanks  is it bad though that I have not used it yet?!! I don't want to spoil it or something..lol


----------



## pupeluv

nicci404 said:


> thanks  is it bad though that I have not used it yet?!! I don't want to spoil it or something..lol


 
No, not at all...you just want it to look pretty and pristine for a little while before you transfer the pretty onto your lips.


----------



## Cheryl

I am newly obsessed with this brand, I recently purchased a few things that I am really loving. 
Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe Tinted Treatment
Peau Vierge Correcteur Concealer
Visage de Soie Finishing Powder
and the bronzer. 

It was quite a sticker shock, Im use to buying Chanel but I really am impressed. Can't wait to try more of their stuff including the colors


----------



## Neo007

Hello! After reading all about LMdB here, I had to give it a try, and went to the counter yesterday. I left with one eye shadow (certainly not the last, but I want to take my time in building this up, and enjoy every single I get on it's own  ), and the eye brightening and setting powder in refresh, and I love both!

I also tried the Peau Vierge, and I love the sheerness of it, but am I the only one who noticed that it gives the skin a kind of metallic sheen? The MUA also applied bronzer (quite a bit too much to my taste, actually), and I was wondering if it was maybe the bronzer that had this sheen to it, but I really think it was the PV. I can't decide whether I'm disappointed or relieved though, lol, as I would have loved to love it, but would have hated becoming addicted to the high price tag!

I also loved their creme gloss, and will probably have to go back to pick one or 2 up at some point.

Finally, not a priority, but I was really impressed with the liquid liner, and this is also now on my list!!!!

Chatecaille and LMdB, I can see how I'm doomed, sigh...


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cheryl said:


> I am newly obsessed with this brand, I recently purchased a few things that I am really loving.
> Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe Tinted Treatment
> Peau Vierge Correcteur Concealer
> Visage de Soie Finishing Powder
> and the bronzer.
> 
> It was quite a sticker shock, Im use to buying Chanel but I really am impressed. Can't wait to try more of their stuff including the colors





Neo007 said:


> Hello! After reading all about LMdB here, I had to give it a try, and went to the counter yesterday. I left with one eye shadow (certainly not the last, but I want to take my time in building this up, and enjoy every single I get on it's own  ), and the eye brightening and setting powder in refresh, and I love both!
> 
> I also tried the Peau Vierge, and I love the sheerness of it, but am I the only one who noticed that it gives the skin a kind of metallic sheen? The MUA also applied bronzer (quite a bit too much to my taste, actually), and I was wondering if it was maybe the bronzer that had this sheen to it, but I really think it was the PV. I can't decide whether I'm disappointed or relieved though, lol, as I would have loved to love it, but would have hated becoming addicted to the high price tag!
> 
> I also loved their creme gloss, and will probably have to go back to pick one or 2 up at some point.
> 
> Finally, not a priority, but I was really impressed with the liquid liner, and this is also now on my list!!!!
> 
> Chatecaille and LMdB, I can see how I'm doomed, sigh...



I love the PV (in fact I'm wearing it right now, lol), but after using it for almost a year now I don't think it's worth it.  I started trying some of the BB creams and feel that a lot of them are similar to the PV.  Once I use up the rest of mine I'll be switching to BB cream.  I guess the selling point of the PV is the retinol/improving your skin thing, but I have not seen any changes.  I think it's a great finish and incredibly lightweight, but aside from that, over priced for what it is (lets face it, it's just a tinted moisturizer with a fancy name that most companies would sell for $30-40)


----------



## Cheryl

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love the PV (in fact I'm wearing it right now, lol), but after using it for almost a year now I don't think it's worth it.  I started trying some of the BB creams and feel that a lot of them are similar to the PV.  Once I use up the rest of mine I'll be switching to BB cream.  I guess the selling point of the PV is the retinol/improving your skin thing, but I have not seen any changes.  I think it's a great finish and incredibly lightweight, but aside from that, over priced for what it is (lets face it, it's just a tinted moisturizer with a fancy name that most companies would sell for $30-40)




I agree with the price tag, I've been using it for a week now myself and I honestly feel like I see a small difference, Especially my eyes with the concealer. I feel like my skin looks clearer and more radiant with and without the makeup on. Maybe its just wishful thinking though and time will tell.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Cheryl said:


> I agree with the price tag, I've been using it for a week now myself and I honestly feel like I see a small difference, Especially my eyes with the concealer. I feel like my skin looks clearer and more radiant with and without the makeup on. Maybe its just wishful thinking though and time will tell.



I've never tried the concealer so no idea how that one works.  When I started with the PV my skin was already pretty even so there really wasn't much to improve on except for acne scarring on my chin, which I don't think PV would have helped anyway.  I do have to say I've gotten TONS of compliments when I wear the PV though, and it really does make my skin look so even and natural.  Who knows after a few months with the BB cream I may go back


----------



## auntie em

emcosmo1639 said:
			
		

> I've never tried the concealer so no idea how that one works.  When I started with the PV my skin was already pretty even so there really wasn't much to improve on except for acne scarring on my chin, which I don't think PV would have helped anyway.  I do have to say I've gotten TONS of compliments when I wear the PV though, and it really does make my skin look so even and natural.  Who knows after a few months with the BB cream I may go back



PV targets signs if aging and if there's no signs of aging PV acts as a preventative  treatment. I don't have any micro wrinkles or uneven skin tone, my only problem is the occassional acne if it's that time of the month and a few acne scarring. What I do get from PV is luminosity. I get compliments everytime I wear it. I've even gone as far as wearing it with and without eye makeup, with and without blush to justify it's 125 price. And it doesn't matter, I could wear it just by itself, without makeup and I still get compliments. While there are a lot of tinted moisturizer out there that's less expensive, they do not have the retinol delivery technology that's really what's responsible for the high price tag. Anyways, do you mind updating me once you've found a BB cream? Thanks


----------



## pond23

auntie em said:


> It can happen depending on how you're carryin it. There's a lock so it doesn't accidentally swing out. Just click it back to close it.



^ Thank you for the info *auntie em*! I overlooked the lock!


----------



## pond23

nicci404 said:


> thanks  is it bad though that I have not used it yet?!! I don't want to spoil it or something..lol



^ I'm the same way! Ha ha!


----------



## Neo007

emcosmo1639 said:


> I love the PV (in fact I'm wearing it right now, lol), but after using it for almost a year now I don't think it's worth it.  I started trying some of the BB creams and feel that a lot of them are similar to the PV.  Once I use up the rest of mine I'll be switching to BB cream.  I guess the selling point of the PV is the retinol/improving your skin thing, but I have not seen any changes.  I think it's a great finish and incredibly lightweight, but aside from that, over priced for what it is (lets face it, it's just a tinted moisturizer with a fancy name that most companies would sell for $30-40)



Thank you for this, really appreciate your perspective! I just got the Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer, and have to say that it's really fabulous - sheer, but covers what needs to be covered, while still letting your skin show through (as well as freckles, lol), and with a beautiful natural finish. Still, I am intrigued by PV, so I will be looking forward to what you think once you have switched to something else . Depending on your feedback, I may just pick PV up one I'm done with my Just Skin tube.

I still wonder though where the metallic sheen on my face came from that day?? I think I may just have to go back to the counter at some point, and have them apply PV only, without all the other stuff (bronzer, blush, etc.) - it was just too much, you couldn't see anymore what each individual product did, and kind of overwhelming for me, as I love make up but apply sparingly 

On the other hand I also wanted to report back on the Refresh Brightening and Setting powder, as I haven't seen any mention of it here: it's fantastic!!!!! It actually provides a beautiful base to e/s, but more importantly for me, it does a wonderful job at setting under eye concealer, and at stopping eye liner from smudging into fine lines. I wear eyeliner on my waterline that I then smudge out a bit. But because I have quite watery eyes, it tends to "melt" a bit during the day. Yesterday, wearing the Refresh, I went home with my eyes looking exactly the same as when I left in the morning. Just wow!!!!

I also love my e/s (I got Corinthian), and I don't know if it's the Refresh that I used as base, or the e/s itself, but again, it's my first time ever where it hasn't bulged nor creased the whole day (I have hooded eyes). I'm very impressed.

I'm now plotting my next e/s purchase, and was wondering if you had any recommendations? I'm Caucasian with light to medium skin (yellow undertones), and green eyes - dark blond/light brown hair. I tend to like darker shades better than light ones (Corinthian is the lightest I've ever had, as I wanted to get a bit out of my comfort zone), and would love to add something that would look good on its own, but also mixed with Corinthian 

Thank you !


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> Thank you for this, really appreciate your perspective! I just got the Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer.....
> 
> I'm now plotting my next e/s purchase, and was wondering if you had any recommendations? I'm Caucasian with light to medium skin (yellow undertones), and green eyes - dark blond/light brown hair. I tend to like darker shades better than light ones (Corinthian is the lightest I've ever had, as I wanted to get a bit out of my comfort zone), and would love to add something that would look good on its own, but also mixed with Corinthian
> 
> Thank you !



May I suggest Bordeaux...it's beautiful and would look good with Corinthian. And I agree about Refresh, I have it and love it to death. 



Top is Corinthian, middle is Bordeaux and i added Fig to the mix.




Swatched Corinthian, Bordeaux and Fig and the last one is the layer of all 3.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Neo007 said:


> Thank you for this, really appreciate your perspective! I just got the Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer, and have to say that it's really fabulous - sheer, but covers what needs to be covered, while still letting your skin show through (as well as freckles, lol), and with a beautiful natural finish. Still, I am intrigued by PV, so I will be looking forward to what you think once you have switched to something else . Depending on your feedback, I may just pick PV up one I'm done with my Just Skin tube.
> 
> I still wonder though where the metallic sheen on my face came from that day?? I think I may just have to go back to the counter at some point, and have them apply PV only, without all the other stuff (bronzer, blush, etc.) - it was just too much, you couldn't see anymore what each individual product did, and kind of overwhelming for me, as I love make up but apply sparingly
> 
> On the other hand I also wanted to report back on the Refresh Brightening and Setting powder, as I haven't seen any mention of it here: it's fantastic!!!!! It actually provides a beautiful base to e/s, but more importantly for me, it does a wonderful job at setting under eye concealer, and at stopping eye liner from smudging into fine lines. I wear eyeliner on my waterline that I then smudge out a bit. But because I have quite watery eyes, it tends to "melt" a bit during the day. Yesterday, wearing the Refresh, I went home with my eyes looking exactly the same as when I left in the morning. Just wow!!!!
> 
> I also love my e/s (I got Corinthian), and I don't know if it's the Refresh that I used as base, or the e/s itself, but again, it's my first time ever where it hasn't bulged nor creased the whole day (I have hooded eyes). I'm very impressed.
> 
> I'm now plotting my next e/s purchase, and was wondering if you had any recommendations? I'm Caucasian with light to medium skin (yellow undertones), and green eyes - dark blond/light brown hair. I tend to like darker shades better than light ones (Corinthian is the lightest I've ever had, as I wanted to get a bit out of my comfort zone), and would love to add something that would look good on its own, but also mixed with Corinthian
> 
> Thank you !



I'll definitely update once I'm using the BB creams regularly.  The ones I tried that I liked were Dr. Jaart (spelling?) and Dior.  I think Dior is the one I'm going to try after I run out.  

As for eyeshadow recommendations--do you like gold tones?  I really love Nutmeg and Goldstone.  Both are a bright golden tone that really make eyes pop!  It's really great against blue/green eyes.  I also love jojo (everyone needs this) and Spicy.


----------



## Neo007

auntie em said:


> May I suggest Bordeaux...it's beautiful and would look good with Corinthian. And I agree about Refresh, I have it and love it to death.
> 
> View attachment 1723336
> 
> Top is Corinthian, middle is Bordeaux and i added Fig to the mix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723340
> 
> Swatched Corinthian, Bordeaux and Fig and the last one is the layer of all 3.



Oh wow, thank you so so much for taking the time, I totally appreciate it!!!!! And love both Bordeaux and Fig!!!! Maybe I can add 2 this time? LOL

They are really both gorgeous on their own, but also really like the depth of the 3 mixed together, just gorgeous - and totally up my alley, I have a weakness for all things purple where e/s is concerned, as it just works well for me 

Really, a million thanks! I think I know what I'll be doing on Saturday


----------



## Neo007

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'll definitely update once I'm using the BB creams regularly.  The ones I tried that I liked were Dr. Jaart (spelling?) and Dior.  I think Dior is the one I'm going to try after I run out.
> 
> As for eyeshadow recommendations--do you like gold tones?  I really love Nutmeg and Goldstone.  Both are a bright golden tone that really make eyes pop!  It's really great against blue/green eyes.  I also love jojo (everyone needs this) and Spicy.



Thank you - I'm generally more of a silver gal, but I have decided to try to get out of my comfort zone lately, as there are some gorgeous options out there that actually may work really well for me! I will definitely check these out on Saturday, as I think gold/bronzey tones may indeed work really well for me, especially now that the weather is getting better 

I really appreciate the suggestions, it's really a bit overwhelming when you are in front of all those colors, and knowing what works well alone and together really helps!


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> Oh wow, thank you so so much for taking the time, I totally appreciate it!!!!! And love both Bordeaux and Fig!!!! Maybe I can add 2 this time? LOL
> 
> They are really both gorgeous on their own, but also really like the depth of the 3 mixed together, just gorgeous - and totally up my alley, I have a weakness for all things purple where e/s is concerned, as it just works well for me
> 
> Really, a million thanks! I think I know what I'll be doing on Saturday



You're welcome  Maybe you'll update us here on this thread?


----------



## Neo007

auntie em said:


> You're welcome  Maybe you'll update us here on this thread?



I definitely will, thank you so much again !


----------



## ilsecita

Neo007 said:


> Thank you - I'm generally more of a silver gal, but I have decided to try to get out of my comfort zone lately, as there are some gorgeous options out there that actually may work really well for me! I will definitely check these out on Saturday, as I think gold/bronzey tones may indeed work really well for me, especially now that the weather is getting better
> 
> I really appreciate the suggestions, it's really a bit overwhelming when you are in front of all those colors, and knowing what works well alone and together really helps!



If you're looking for golden/bronze you should look into NUTMEG. It's my absolute fave LMdB shadow. Plus it would really compliment your eye color


----------



## Neo007

ilsecita said:


> If you're looking for golden/bronze you should look into NUTMEG. It's my absolute fave LMdB shadow. Plus it would really compliment your eye color



Thank you! It's definitely on my list - especially with 2 recommendations!!! It will be thoroughly checked out on Saturday


----------



## MrsLid

Neo007 said:


> Oh wow, thank you so so much for taking the time, I totally appreciate it!!!!! And love both Bordeaux and Fig!!!! Maybe I can add 2 this time? LOL
> 
> They are really both gorgeous on their own, but also really like the depth of the 3 mixed together, just gorgeous - and totally up my alley, I have a weakness for all things purple where e/s is concerned, as it just works well for me
> 
> Really, a million thanks! I think I know what I'll be doing on Saturday



She made excellent recommendations. I whole heartedly second the rec for Bordeaux and Fig. I think two may be in order as I'd have a hard time deciding if I were you.   Here are some more swatches of Fig and Bordeaux to tempt you. 

http://www.perilouslypale.com/2012/04/le-metier-de-beaute-fig-true-colour.html


----------



## MrsLid

emcosmo1639 said:


> I'll definitely update once I'm using the BB creams regularly.  The ones I tried that I liked were Dr. Jaart (spelling?) and Dior.  I think Dior is the one I'm going to try after I run out.
> 
> As for eyeshadow recommendations--do you like gold tones?  I really love Nutmeg and Goldstone.  Both are a bright golden tone that really make eyes pop!  It's really great against blue/green eyes.  I also love jojo (everyone needs this) and Spicy.



Uh oh! Yup these ones are awesome too! It's true you need Jojo and Spicy. I don't have Goldstone and don't get as much use of Nutmeg with my cooler skin tone but they'd be perfect for you. I totally forgot about this pic. Shows you all the colours we've been talking about together! Or do you have a counter you go to? I may have missed that. If you do then you are one lucky gal!!!

http://www.perilouslypale.com/2012/05/my-le-metier-de-beaute-eyeshadows-in-z.html


----------



## auntie em

MrsLid said:
			
		

> She made excellent recommendations. I whole heartedly second the rec for Bordeaux and Fig. I think two may be in order as I'd have a hard time deciding if I were you.   Here are some more swatches of Fig and Bordeaux to tempt you.
> 
> http://www.perilouslypale.com/2012/04/le-metier-de-beaute-fig-true-colour.html



Thanks Mrs Lid


----------



## Neo007

LOL, thank you MrsLid!!!! I do have to say that I love the ZPalette you made with your LMdB e/s, it's gorgeous!!!!

I'm starting to be slightly worried about my trip to the counter, and the upcoming damage, lol. I have 8 shortlisted so far, now 9 as Spicy just made the list too and that I want to "check out" ... But yes, you are right: I'm lucky to have a counter and play before deciding, plus it's always easy (and dangerous) to go back


----------



## ilsecita

MrsLid said:


> Uh oh! Yup these ones are awesome too! It's true you need Jojo and Spicy. I don't have Goldstone and don't get as much use of Nutmeg with my cooler skin tone but they'd be perfect for you. I totally forgot about this pic. Shows you all the colours we've been talking about together! Or do you have a counter you go to? I may have missed that. If you do then you are one lucky gal!!!
> 
> http://www.perilouslypale.com/2012/05/my-le-metier-de-beaute-eyeshadows-in-z.html



Hiiiiiii! I didn't know you posted here!


----------



## emcosmo1639

Neo007 said:


> LOL, thank you MrsLid!!!! I do have to say that I love the ZPalette you made with your LMdB e/s, it's gorgeous!!!!
> 
> I'm starting to be slightly worried about my trip to the counter, and the upcoming damage, lol. I have 8 shortlisted so far, now 9 as Spicy just made the list too and that I want to "check out" ... But yes, you are right: I'm lucky to have a counter and play before deciding, plus it's always easy (and dangerous) to go back



I'm not sure what's on your list, but Goldstone and Nutmeg are very similar (I prefer Nutmeg over Goldstone and use it more).  Spicy and JoJo are both must haves too imo.  I like Fig but don't use it as much (i'm more of a browns girl)...same with Bordeaux.  Basically if I was recommending must haves it would be Nutmeg, Spicy and Jojo.


----------



## Neo007

OK, on my list so far I have:

Alexandrite (it seems a bit too close to Corinthian at this point to be a priority, but still want to have a "look")...
Water Sapphire
Plum (but maybe reconsidering this one, as it seems too have more blue than I originally thought - thank you MrsLid, saw it swatched and used on your blog!!!!)
Fig
Bordeaux
Thunder (I have a thing for greys and blacks, my inner goth I guess, lol! But it also may look really good with Corinthian, I'm thinking, depending on how opaque/sheer it is)
Nutmeg
Jojo
Spicy

And that's "it" for now. I think that Nutmeg or Spicy would be more interesting for me right now than Goldstone, but you never know what will happen once I'm in front of that counter


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> May I suggest Bordeaux...it's beautiful and would look good with Corinthian. And I agree about Refresh, I have it and love it to death.
> 
> View attachment 1723336
> 
> Top is Corinthian, middle is Bordeaux and i added Fig to the mix.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1723340
> 
> Swatched Corinthian, Bordeaux and Fig and the last one is the layer of all 3.


 
Now you got me wanting Bordeaux  Fig has been on list. btw my On the Coast expected shipping date has been pushed back to May 30 



Neo007 said:


> Oh wow, thank you so so much for taking the time, I totally appreciate it!!!!! And love both Bordeaux and Fig!!!! Maybe I can add 2 this time? LOL
> 
> They are really both gorgeous on their own, but also really like the depth of the 3 mixed together, just gorgeous - and totally up my alley, I have a weakness for all things purple where e/s is concerned, as it just works well for me
> 
> Really, a million thanks! I think I know what I'll be doing on Saturday


 
When I purchased Corinthian I asked the SA what other eyeshadows would complement it, she wrote them down on a postcard; Fig, Jojo, Sugar, Canvas, and Rose Champagne. She also wrote down a few other that would suit my eye/skin coloring, I have brown eyes though....I think I read somewhere in this that yours are green. Sorry if I was of no help....hope it went great at the counter...let us know what you got.


----------



## Neo007

pupeluv said:


> Now you got me wanting Bordeaux  Fig has been on list. btw my On the Coast expected shipping date has been pushed back to May 30
> 
> 
> 
> When I purchased Corinthian I asked the SA what other eyeshadows would complement it, she wrote them down on a postcard; Fig, Jojo, Sugar, Canvas, and Rose Champagne. She also wrote down a few other that would suit my eye/skin coloring, I have brown eyes though....I think I read somewhere in this that yours are green. Sorry if I was of no help....hope it went great at the counter...let us know what you got.



On the contrary, this is really helpful, thank you so much - and totally timely, as I will be going to the counter tomorrow 

Interestingly, my MUA actually paired it with Bordeaux, and it was gorgeous too! But I'm not surprised as it's the same (broad) family as Fig, no?

I'm so sorry about your Kaleidoscope, that must be so frustrating ! But at least you know you will be getting it eventually  (not sure that helps much though right now  )


----------



## MrsLid

ilsecita said:


> Hiiiiiii! I didn't know you posted here!



Hi! (((hugs))) Not often enough!


----------



## MrsLid

Neo007 said:


> On the contrary, this is really helpful, thank you so much - and totally timely, as I will be going to the counter tomorrow
> 
> Interestingly, my MUA actually paired it with Bordeaux, and it was gorgeous too! But I'm not surprised as it's the same (broad) family as Fig, no?
> 
> I'm so sorry about your Kaleidoscope, that must be so frustrating ! But at least you know you will be getting it eventually  (not sure that helps much though right now  )



I agree. I LOVE Corinthian with Bordeaux. I've yet to try it with Fig because Fig is my most recent single acquisition but I see it being fabulous as well. I see Jojo and Rose Champagne etc as being more subtle pairings.


----------



## MrsLid

Neo007 said:


> OK, on my list so far I have:
> 
> Alexandrite (it seems a bit too close to Corinthian at this point to be a priority, but still want to have a "look")...
> Water Sapphire
> Plum (but maybe reconsidering this one, as it seems too have more blue than I originally thought - thank you MrsLid, saw it swatched and used on your blog!!!!)
> Fig
> Bordeaux
> Thunder (I have a thing for greys and blacks, my inner goth I guess, lol! But it also may look really good with Corinthian, I'm thinking, depending on how opaque/sheer it is)
> Nutmeg
> Jojo
> Spicy
> 
> And that's "it" for now. I think that Nutmeg or Spicy would be more interesting for me right now than Goldstone, but you never know what will happen once I'm in front of that counter



Your welcome! I don't have Thunder yet or Water Sapphire. From what I remember I've always held off on WS because the swatches I've seen look like it is very sheer and almost patchy. I would love to hear your thoughts on it after you check it out at the counter again.


----------



## Neo007

So, I'm back from the counter ...

Full disclosure: I'm lucky enough to live in NYC, and so "my" LMdB counter is in Bergdof Goodman. Today, when I went, I had the pleasure to find and meet the famous Dustin. And this is a sweetheart of a man! Super nice, super patient but not arrogant or patronizing, truly a pleasure to interact with . He gave me his full attention the whole time I was there, and never made me feel hurried, even when other clients came to see him and that he obviously knew. I have to say, I'm totally won over, lol!

Anyway, we talked quite a bit, about my preferences and comfort zone, and what would suit me best. Dustin agreed that silver toned rather than golden would indeed work well for me, and that purple/plum would fit best with my green eyes - at least to start with . 

So he went through the whole couches de couleurs concept with me, and decided to build on the Corinthian, as this was already what I had. This would be the first layer. He then asked me to make a fist with my hand, and chose the color of my knuckles for the second layer/color. That was Fire Lily (a color I've loved since I first saw it on line, but decided I could never do anything with, lol). Then, he said, you needed to add the accent color: in my case, we decided on Fig - good call on all you ladies who recommended it, you were spot on! And finally, to finish, the depth color. The depth color is the last, that gives the whole thing, well depth (lol), but on its own, is pretty sheer. We went with Thunder, which is actually surprisingly sheer (and which I was attracted to in the first place, so I was very pleased that Dustin thought it a good fit).

He said that based on the above, and no matter what, I would always start with Corinthian followed by Fire Lily. I could then get other colors instead of Fig and Thunder, change just one, or both, and the variations are endless! I'm going to have so much fun !!!!

He also showed me how to play with them, and how to also integrate the use of the dualist crayon. You can integrate it in the beginning and keep the exact same color scheme as above, or use it alone with one of the colors - with those I have, best one on one combos were crayon/Fig and crayon/Thunder.

So in the end, I came home with 3 new e/s: Fire Lily, Fig and Thunder, and the Dualist crayon in black . It's way more than I had planned on getting (and spending!) but I can't help being very happy with it all  

Now my only question is the following: do 4 e/s justify the purchase of an Unii palette???? How many do you think I could fit in there anyway (I'm partial to the Unii)?


----------



## Neo007

MrsLid said:


> Your welcome! I don't have Thunder yet or Water Sapphire. From what I remember I've always held off on WS because the swatches I've seen look like it is very sheer and almost patchy. I would love to hear your thoughts on it after you check it out at the counter again.



MrsLid, I haven't forgotten you! I did sample Water Saphire for you, and you are absolutely right: it is very sheer - but not patchy. I asked Dustin about it, and he explained that it was because it was a depth color, so the one you add at the end. He demonstrated by adding it to the crayon only basis: stunning! He also added it to the crayon/Thunder basis, as well as to the full couches de couleurs he had built for me, instead of the Thunder, and it was gorgeous too. So while it may not be a good color to have just on its own, it's actually absolutely amazing in combination with others. I think it may just be my next buy 

HTH


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> So, I'm back from the counter ...
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm lucky enough to live in NYC, and so "my" LMdB counter is in Bergdof Goodman. Today, when I went, I had the pleasure to find and meet the famous Dustin. And this is a sweetheart of a man! Super nice, super patient but not arrogant or patronizing, truly a pleasure to interact with . He gave me his full attention the whole time I was there, and never made me feel hurried, even when other clients came to see him and that he obviously knew. I have to say, I'm totally won over, lol!
> 
> Anyway, we talked quite a bit, about my preferences and comfort zone, and what would suit me best. Dustin agreed that silver toned rather than golden would indeed work well for me, and that purple/plum would fit best with my green eyes - at least to start with .
> 
> So he went through the whole couches de couleurs concept with me, and decided to build on the Corinthian, as this was already what I had. This would be the first layer. He then asked me to make a fist with my hand, and chose the color of my knuckles for the second layer/color. That was Fire Lily (a color I've loved since I first saw it on line, but decided I could never do anything with, lol). Then, he said, you needed to add the accent color: in my case, we decided on Fig - good call on all you ladies who recommended it, you were spot on! And finally, to finish, the depth color. The depth color is the last, that gives the whole thing, well depth (lol), but on its own, is pretty sheer. We went with Thunder, which is actually surprisingly sheer (and which I was attracted to in the first place, so I was very pleased that Dustin thought it a good fit).
> 
> He said that based on the above, and no matter what, I would always start with Corinthian followed by Fire Lily. I could then get other colors instead of Fig and Thunder, change just one, or both, and the variations are endless! I'm going to have so much fun !!!!
> 
> He also showed me how to play with them, and how to also integrate the use of the dualist crayon. You can integrate it in the beginning and keep the exact same color scheme as above, or use it alone with one of the colors - with those I have, best one on one combos were crayon/Fig and crayon/Thunder.
> 
> So in the end, I came home with 3 new e/s: Fire Lily, Fig and Thunder, and the Dualist crayon in black . It's way more than I had planned on getting (and spending!) but I can't help being very happy with it all
> 
> Now my only question is the following: do 4 e/s justify the purchase of an Unii palette???? How many do you think I could fit in there anyway (I'm partial to the Unii)?



I envy you only because you live in NY so close to Dustin and LMdB's HQ. I have both Fire Lily and Thunder and those are wonderful ES. It must have been so much fun playing around with all those colors.

Now this is the first time I'm hearing about an Unii palette and they are just the cutest ever! I am buying one today  Now I can't be responsible for your purchase of Unii as I am already guilty of enabling you in all things LMdB *lol*. oh what the heck, go for it! You know this is not the last you'll ever find yourself at BG's LMdB counter.


----------



## auntie em

Hi Mrs Lid!


----------



## Neo007

auntie em said:


> I envy you only because you live in NY so close to Dustin and LMdB's HQ. I have both Fire Lily and Thunder and those are wonderful ES. It must have been so much fun playing around with all those colors.
> 
> Now this is the first time I'm hearing about an Unii palette and they are just the cutest ever! I am buying one today  Now I can't be responsible for your purchase of Unii as I am already guilty of enabling you in all things LMdB *lol*. oh what the heck, go for it! You know this is not the last you'll ever find yourself at BG's LMdB counter.



LOL, and I envy you your weather pretty much all year long !!!! I'll trade you !!

Which color did you go for on the Unii? I'm thinking Midnight - it's already in my cart too... Oh, who am I kidding, we all know I'll get it eventually, right??? Because you are right Aunt Em - this is certainly not the last of my LMdB e/s... I'm sooo doomed, lol


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> LOL, and I envy you your weather pretty much all year long !!!! I'll trade you !!
> 
> Which color did you go for on the Unii? I'm thinking Midnight - it's already in my cart too... Oh, who am I kidding, we all know I'll get it eventually, right??? Because you are right Aunt Em - this is certainly not the last of my LMdB e/s... I'm sooo doomed, lol



I am going all out girly with the honeysuckle. They are so cute. Well, you know I am here to enable, sympathize an empathize. Welcome to the club


----------



## MrsLid

Hi Auntie Em!!! Nice to "see" you on here!


----------



## MrsLid

Neo007 said:


> So, I'm back from the counter ...
> 
> Full disclosure: I'm lucky enough to live in NYC, and so "my" LMdB counter is in Bergdof Goodman. Today, when I went, I had the pleasure to find and meet the famous Dustin. And this is a sweetheart of a man! Super nice, super patient but not arrogant or patronizing, truly a pleasure to interact with . He gave me his full attention the whole time I was there, and never made me feel hurried, even when other clients came to see him and that he obviously knew. I have to say, I'm totally won over, lol!
> 
> Anyway, we talked quite a bit, about my preferences and comfort zone, and what would suit me best. Dustin agreed that silver toned rather than golden would indeed work well for me, and that purple/plum would fit best with my green eyes - at least to start with .
> 
> So he went through the whole couches de couleurs concept with me, and decided to build on the Corinthian, as this was already what I had. This would be the first layer. He then asked me to make a fist with my hand, and chose the color of my knuckles for the second layer/color. That was Fire Lily (a color I've loved since I first saw it on line, but decided I could never do anything with, lol). Then, he said, you needed to add the accent color: in my case, we decided on Fig - good call on all you ladies who recommended it, you were spot on! And finally, to finish, the depth color. The depth color is the last, that gives the whole thing, well depth (lol), but on its own, is pretty sheer. We went with Thunder, which is actually surprisingly sheer (and which I was attracted to in the first place, so I was very pleased that Dustin thought it a good fit).
> 
> He said that based on the above, and no matter what, I would always start with Corinthian followed by Fire Lily. I could then get other colors instead of Fig and Thunder, change just one, or both, and the variations are endless! I'm going to have so much fun !!!!
> 
> He also showed me how to play with them, and how to also integrate the use of the dualist crayon. You can integrate it in the beginning and keep the exact same color scheme as above, or use it alone with one of the colors - with those I have, best one on one combos were crayon/Fig and crayon/Thunder.
> 
> So in the end, I came home with 3 new e/s: Fire Lily, Fig and Thunder, and the Dualist crayon in black . It's way more than I had planned on getting (and spending!) but I can't help being very happy with it all
> 
> Now my only question is the following: do 4 e/s justify the purchase of an Unii palette???? How many do you think I could fit in there anyway (I'm partial to the Unii)?



I am so jealous you got to meet Dustin. I've only got the pleasure of email and phone conversations. He's a doll. Please say hello for me next time you're there!
Sounds like a wonderful experience. I love the selections he made for you. I LOVE Fire Lily. It was one of my first purchases!


----------



## MrsLid

Neo007 said:


> MrsLid, I haven't forgotten you! I did sample Water Saphire for you, and you are absolutely right: it is very sheer - but not patchy. I asked Dustin about it, and he explained that it was because it was a depth color, so the one you add at the end. He demonstrated by adding it to the crayon only basis: stunning! He also added it to the crayon/Thunder basis, as well as to the full couches de couleurs he had built for me, instead of the Thunder, and it was gorgeous too. So while it may not be a good color to have just on its own, it's actually absolutely amazing in combination with others. I think it may just be my next buy
> 
> HTH



Thank you! Considering I am likely to use it as part of LMdB layering maybe I shouldn't rule this one out so soon. THanks!!


----------



## Neo007

MrsLid said:


> I am so jealous you got to meet Dustin. I've only got the pleasure of email and phone conversations. He's a doll. Please say hello for me next time you're there!
> Sounds like a wonderful experience. I love the selections he made for you. I LOVE Fire Lily. It was one of my first purchases!



Lol, I have to say that I was very pleased to meet Dustin, but also that he was the one to advise me: I found it odly comforting and reassuring, as I was sure he knew what he was doing (also made it easier to accept and get over the bill somehow ). I will definitely say hello for you when I see him next 

So, after enabling Aunt Em and being in turn enabled by her , I have a Unii Palette coming my way (in Midnight - not sure wether it's going to be black or really dark blue, but would be happy with either!). I saw on your blog that you said you just popped the LMdB e/s out of their packaging by using a paper clip in the little hole at the back, is that right? Did you need to heat them first though, or did you just go at it as is? Any advice you would be willing to share with regards ti depotting the LMdB e/s would be extremely welcomed, as I would hate to risk ruining any of my beautiful shadows 

Once again, thank you so much for everything! I'm so glad I have met all you wonderful ladies, and am super grateful for all the kind advice and exchanges here


----------



## Neo007

MrsLid said:


> Thank you! Considering I am likely to use it as part of LMdB layering maybe I shouldn't rule this one out so soon. THanks!!



My pleasure!


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> Once again, thank you so much for everything! I'm so glad I have met all you wonderful ladies, and am super grateful for all the kind advice and exchanges here



You're welcome! Don't be a stranger, say hi to us once in a while. And I got myself 2 Unii's both in Honeysuckle. They are the cutest. Have a good week to all LMdB loving ladies here!!!


----------



## Neo007

auntie em said:


> You're welcome! Don't be a stranger, say hi to us once in a while. And I got myself 2 Unii's both in Honeysuckle. They are the cutest. Have a good week to all LMdB loving ladies here!!!



Just checking in to say that I got my Unii Palette yesterday, and depotted my LMdB e/s today, and I'm very happy with the results! I only have 4 shadows for now, and I still have space for 2 more in my palette - so it can fit a total of 6, with a bit of room to spare, but not enough for a 7th.

So I'm now plotting my next 2 e/s purchases, you know, to complete my palette ... I'm thinking maybe Bordeaux and Water Saphire, or Plum 

Auntie Em, did you get your Palettes?? How did the depotting go? My Thunder crumbled slightly on one side - ok, that sounds dramatic, only a micro piece chipped away, lol, but the rest went like a breeze (and truth be told, Thunder already had a hair's width crack there since I got it). Anyway, I was just wondering how you liked yours


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> Auntie Em, did you get your Palettes?? How did the depotting go? My Thunder crumbled slightly on one side - ok, that sounds dramatic, only a micro piece chipped away, lol, but the rest went like a breeze (and truth be told, Thunder already had a hair's width crack there since I got it). Anyway, I was just wondering how you liked yours



How exciting! My depotting was a breeze except for Thunder. Mine got murdered &#128534;&#128513;&#128534; and I dropped River Stone and it crumbled. I still have to find a way to put it back on youtube. I couldn't get Thunder out of it's caseing. Post a pic of your palette.


----------



## Neo007

auntie em said:


> How exciting! My depotting was a breeze except for Thunder. Mine got murdered &#128534;&#128513;&#128534; and I dropped River Stone and it crumbled. I still have to find a way to put it back on youtube. I couldn't get Thunder out of it's caseing. Post a pic of your palette.



Oh no!!!!!! I'm so sorry about the mishaps, and even more sorry about Thunder (it's one of my faves - of all 4 I have, lol) . Any way you can save it? I wonder what it is about it though, it's the only one I had a problem with too.

For your River Stone, just go to the Unii website: on the page where they explain about depotting, there is also a very comprehensive YouTube on how to fix crumbled e/s.

Here is my palette 







Would you mind sharing yours please ?


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> Oh no!!!!!! I'm so sorry about the mishaps, and even more sorry about Thunder (it's one of my faves - of all 4 I have, lol) . Any way you can save it? I wonder what it is about it though, it's the only one I had a problem with too.
> 
> For your River Stone, just go to the Unii website: on the page where they explain about depotting, there is also a very comprehensive YouTube on how to fix crumbled e/s.
> 
> Here is my palette
> 
> Would you mind sharing yours please ?



I plan on saving Thunder and River Stone. A lot more work than I anticipated. I used the Z Palette as it is bigger and can accomodate more. I am planning on using the Unii for my other stuff. Here it is...


----------



## Neo007

auntie em said:


> I plan on saving Thunder and River Stone. A lot more work than I anticipated. I used the Z Palette as it is bigger and can accomodate more. I am planning on using the Unii for my other stuff. Here it is...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1736168



They are beautiful!!!! So many colors 

Please let us know how saving your 2 e/s goes - keeping my fingers crossed for you for an easy and smooth rescue!


----------



## auntie em

Neo007 said:
			
		

> They are beautiful!!!! So many colors
> 
> Please let us know how saving your 2 e/s goes - keeping my fingers crossed for you for an easy and smooth rescue!



I love looking at all the colors like that, makes me imagine combinations. LMdB needs to do a flat palette because the individual pots is not working for me & most people as well. 

As for my depotting mishaps and attempt at repair...the keyword there is easy and smooth  Definitely I need all the luck. Will post my experiment soon.


----------



## emcosmo1639

auntie em said:


> I love looking at all the colors like that, makes me imagine combinations. LMdB needs to do a flat palette because the individual pots is not working for me & most people as well.
> 
> As for my depotting mishaps and attempt at repair...the keyword there is easy and smooth  Definitely I need all the luck. Will post my experiment soon.



I would LOVE a flat palette!  I only have one kaleidoscope because I'm not big on the size (it seems rather large for just 4 shadows) and it's not convenient to carry a bunch if you travel a lot.  So I've stuck with the individuals, but that's a pain since you have to mark them or constantly look at the bottom.


----------



## MrsLid

I'm so sorry I missed everyone's depotting posts! I didn't receive notification for some reason? I destroyed Sugar but I just added alcohol and repressed it. No biggie! I ordered a bunch more z palettes last week so I can't wait to get busy depotting more!
Your palettes look great girls! Isn't wonderful having them all there staring back at you in one spot!


----------



## auntie em

MrsLid said:
			
		

> I'm so sorry I missed everyone's depotting posts! I didn't receive notification for some reason? I destroyed Sugar but I just added alcohol and repressed it. No biggie! I ordered a bunch more z palettes last week so I can't wait to get busy depotting more!
> Your palettes look great girls! Isn't wonderful having them all there staring back at you in one spot!



It does make a huge difference when you see them all at once.


----------



## Neo007

MrsLid said:


> I'm so sorry I missed everyone's depotting posts! I didn't receive notification for some reason? I destroyed Sugar but I just added alcohol and repressed it. No biggie! I ordered a bunch more z palettes last week so I can't wait to get busy depotting more!
> Your palettes look great girls! Isn't wonderful having them all there staring back at you in one spot!



Thank you MsLid! I would have loved your depotting advice prior to going for it, but it's just as well that I just did . I mean, how many more tutorials was I supposed to watch? The most important piece of advice I got from you anyway (on your blog): use a paper clip to push the pan out from the back 

I can't wait to get more shadows though: my poor four look sad and lonely compared to yours and Auntie Em's colorful Z palettes!!!! I don't think I'll ever get to have a collection like yours, but a couple more e/s wouldn't hurt 

And it's funny, I've never really felt the need to depot and have e/s in a palette, but for LMdB it somehow just seems natural to have them that way


----------



## MrsLid

Neo007 said:


> Thank you MsLid! I would have loved your depotting advice prior to going for it, but it's just as well that I just did . I mean, how many more tutorials was I supposed to watch? The most important piece of advice I got from you anyway (on your blog): use a paper clip to push the pan out from the back
> 
> I can't wait to get more shadows though: my poor four look sad and lonely compared to yours and Auntie Em's colorful Z palettes!!!! I don't think I'll ever get to have a collection like yours, but a couple more e/s wouldn't hurt
> 
> And it's funny, I've never really felt the need to depot and have e/s in a palette, but for LMdB it somehow just seems natural to have them that way



I agree! I usually steered clear of singles due to the clutter until LMdN and Rouge Bunny Rouge so it was natural for me to eventually depot them and I'm so happy I did!


----------



## ilsecita

Ladies! I just picked up the new collaboration with Ken Downing! My SA got it yesterday  2 nail lacquers and a lip Crème set! 

I just posted some quick swatches and pics http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/24146983318/first-look-swatches-le-metier-de-beaute-summer


----------



## Prufrock613

ilsecita said:


> Ladies! I just picked up the new collaboration with Ken Downing! My SA got it yesterday  2 nail lacquers and a lip Crème set!
> 
> I just posted some quick swatches and pics http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/24146983318/first-look-swatches-le-metier-de-beaute-summer


Thank you!  Ginger Snap looks beautiful.  I wish they did more colors like this in the permanent line.


----------



## ilsecita

Prufrock613 said:


> Thank you!  Ginger Snap looks beautiful.  I wish they did more colors like this in the permanent line.



Me too! I'm so changing my current manicure to Ginger Snap!


----------



## pupeluv

I'm liking the face K-scope; http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/
auntie I love & want your Z Palette!
btw still no On the Coast...now pushed back to June 15th...ugh


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> I'm liking the face K-scope; http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/
> auntie I love & want your Z Palette!
> btw still no On the Coast...now pushed back to June 15th...ugh



Thank you pupeluv. While you're waiting for On The Coast, I think you will enjoy the upcoming summer k-scope.


----------



## pupeluv

Finally! it came yesterday. I was like a kid at Christmas...I couldn't wait to use it this morning...I love it!       On The Coast K-scope


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> Finally! it came yesterday. I was like a kid at Christmas...I couldn't wait to use it this morning...I love it!       On The Coast K-scope



I'm so happy for you! Enjoy and have fun


----------



## Neo007

pupeluv said:


> Finally! it came yesterday. I was like a kid at Christmas...I couldn't wait to use it this morning...I love it!       On The Coast K-scope



Congratulations, it looks lovely!!!!! You are going to have so much fun playing with this, enjoy !!!


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> I'm so happy for you! Enjoy and have fun


 


Neo007 said:


> Congratulations, it looks lovely!!!!! You are going to have so much fun playing with this, enjoy !!!


 

Thank you!, I wore it yesterday and today....in a different way...I like experimenting/playing with the colors. Are you guys getting the *Chauvet Pont d'Arc Kaleidoscope Eye Kit? * or already have it?


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> Thank you!, I wore it yesterday and today....in a different way...I like experimenting/playing with the colors. Are you guys getting the Chauvet Pont d'Arc Kaleidoscope Eye Kit?  or already have it?



I ordered it but NM Beverly Hills has yet to receive it. Are you getting it?


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> I ordered it but NM Beverly Hills has yet to receive it. Are you getting it?


 
I decided to skip that one but Oak Street Beach looks interesting. I'd like to see some swatches first though....but by the time swatches are posted they are sold out.


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> I decided to skip that one but Oak Street Beach looks interesting. I'd like to see some swatches first though....but by the time swatches are posted they are sold out.



I know. Sorry about that. I just came from Neiman's in Beverly Hills and the Chauvet Pont D'Arc Kaleidoscope is just gorgeous. If anybody needs swatches let me know I can post it tomorrow.


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> I know. Sorry about that. I just came from Neiman's in Beverly Hills and the Chauvet Pont D'Arc Kaleidoscope is just gorgeous. If anybody needs swatches let me know I can post it tomorrow.


 
Oh no, I didn't mean for you to post them....though that is very nice of you for offering....I mean just in general in the makeup blogging world.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Neo007 said:


> Thank you for this, really appreciate your perspective! I just got the Chantecaille Just Skin Tinted Moisturizer, and have to say that it's really fabulous - sheer, but covers what needs to be covered, while still letting your skin show through (as well as freckles, lol), and with a beautiful natural finish. Still, I am intrigued by PV, so I will be looking forward to what you think once you have switched to something else . Depending on your feedback, I may just pick PV up one I'm done with my Just Skin tube.
> 
> I still wonder though where the metallic sheen on my face came from that day?? I think I may just have to go back to the counter at some point, and have them apply PV only, without all the other stuff (bronzer, blush, etc.) - it was just too much, you couldn't see anymore what each individual product did, and kind of overwhelming for me, as I love make up but apply sparingly
> 
> On the other hand I also wanted to report back on the Refresh Brightening and Setting powder, as I haven't seen any mention of it here: it's fantastic!!!!! It actually provides a beautiful base to e/s, but more importantly for me, it does a wonderful job at setting under eye concealer, and at stopping eye liner from smudging into fine lines. I wear eyeliner on my waterline that I then smudge out a bit. But because I have quite watery eyes, it tends to "melt" a bit during the day. Yesterday, wearing the Refresh, I went home with my eyes looking exactly the same as when I left in the morning. Just wow!!!!
> 
> I also love my e/s (I got Corinthian), and I don't know if it's the Refresh that I used as base, or the e/s itself, but again, it's my first time ever where it hasn't bulged nor creased the whole day (I have hooded eyes). I'm very impressed.
> 
> I'm now plotting my next e/s purchase, and was wondering if you had any recommendations? I'm Caucasian with light to medium skin (yellow undertones), and green eyes - dark blond/light brown hair. I tend to like darker shades better than light ones (Corinthian is the lightest I've ever had, as I wanted to get a bit out of my comfort zone), and would love to add something that would look good on its own, but also mixed with Corinthian
> 
> Thank you !



I've been using the BB cream for a couple weeks now.  I think I'll be going back to the PV.  The BB creams aren't bad and they are definitely better priced, but the PV just has such a great finish!  I still don't feel like the PV does anything to improve my skin, but it looks so natural!  Thought you might like to know my thoughts =)  I still think the BB creams are the next closest thing, but I miss my PV!


----------



## auntie em

Hi guys! To those who love LMdB, how do you guys feel about a flat palette vs kaleidoscope? Do you like it better? Smaller sized shadows of course.


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> Hi guys! To those who love LMdB, how do you guys feel about a flat palette vs kaleidoscope? Do you like it better? Smaller sized shadows of course.


 

You mean like the Roopal Patel Runway Palette with ten shadows or is there a new one with less shadows?...auntie, you always know the inside scoop


----------



## Neo007

emcosmo1639 said:


> I've been using the BB cream for a couple weeks now.  I think I'll be going back to the PV.  The BB creams aren't bad and they are definitely better priced, but the PV just has such a great finish!  I still don't feel like the PV does anything to improve my skin, but it looks so natural!  Thought you might like to know my thoughts =)  I still think the BB creams are the next closest thing, but I miss my PV!



Thank you so much for coming back and letting us know! I have to say that while I like the idea of BB creams, I haven't been a fan of any I've tried... Maybe I should give the PV another try, but I just looked so....metallic the first time the MUA tried it on me that it hasn't really motivated me to insist. Maybe he applied it too heavily? Your feedback though is really motivating


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> You mean like the Roopal Patel Runway Palette with ten shadows or is there a new one with less shadows?...auntie, you always know the inside scoop



I think so. I was told there's going to be 12 shadows.


----------



## pupeluv

auntie em said:


> I think so. I was told there's going to be 12 shadows.


 
I knew you would know, Thank for the info!    
http://messywands.blogspot.com/
I can't pull off pastels as a single or layered, I'll pass on this one.


----------



## auntie em

pupeluv said:
			
		

> I knew you would know, Thank for the info!
> http://messywands.blogspot.com/
> I can't pull off pastels as a single or layered, I'll pass on this one.



You're welcome  With my NC30 skin tone, I don't think I can although I haven't tried. I am indulging only because it's by LMdB and I expect quality. We'll see.


----------



## Leighsdesign

pupeluv said:


> Thank you!, I wore it yesterday and today....in a different way...I like experimenting/playing with the colors. Are you guys getting the *Chauvet Pont d'Arc Kaleidoscope Eye Kit? * or already have it?



I have Chauvet, and I love its artistic inspiration. The final look feels somehow gritty and evocative at the same time.











On my blog is a full breakdown of the look. I'm also wearing Ginger Lily Creme Fresh Tint on my cheeks.


----------



## pupeluv

Thanks for posting! Love your blog


----------



## auntie em

Today's the last day for my blog giveaway. Up for grab is Le Metier de Beaute Summer's Kiss Bronzing Kit.


----------



## sjunky13

I played with Dustin's new palette this weekend. Very pastel, but I can work with them.
Lots of fun new colors coming out. If you like purples, you will be happy.


----------



## Leighsdesign

pupeluv said:


> Thanks for posting! Love your blog



Aw, thanks.  I have a ton of other kaleidoscope EOTDs up on there under the "Faces" page. My next project is Dustin Lujan's Pallid Incandescents.


----------



## pupeluv

Leighsdesign said:


> Aw, thanks.  I have a ton of other kaleidoscope EOTDs up on there under the "Faces" page. My next project is Dustin Lujan's Pallid Incandescents.


 

I was reading your blog that there is only going to 100 available....100!? I didn't actually notice the "Faces" tab I was clicking through the bottom where it say "You might also like" which got me through alot of your LMdB. Look forward to reading your review.


----------



## Neo007

sjunky13 said:


> I played with Dustin's new palette this weekend. Very pastel, but I can work with them.
> Lots of fun new colors coming out. If you like purples, you will be happy.



As much as pastels are not for me, I'm a total fan of purples !!!! Thank you, you just made my day 

Any idea when these may appear?


----------



## sjunky13

Neo007 said:


> As much as pastels are not for me, I'm a total fan of purples !!!! Thank you, you just made my day
> 
> Any idea when these may appear?


 
yes me too! There will be violet and lavander lip cremes and shadows! )

After tons of brown Kalido's, they are focusing more on cooler tones.


----------



## auntie em

Just came from my local Nordie's today and the resident beauty stylist told me they(Nordstrom) is pulling out LMdB incl the one where I was at. They didn't know why. Now that's sad!


----------



## auntie em

auntie em said:
			
		

> Just came from my local Nordie's today and the resident beauty stylist told me they(Nordstrom) is pulling out LMdB incl the one where I was at. They didn't know why. Now that's sad!



apparently it's not true, spoke to one of the MUA...


----------



## auntie em

I was at Neiman's in Beverly Hills earlier and got my face done by Ivan and they have falsies available for those getting makeups (not yet available though). I'm not a big falsies kind of person but I want this pair 10 of them please. They're gorgeous and very comfortable.


----------



## Neo007

auntie em said:


> I was at Neiman's in Beverly Hills earlier and got my face done by Ivan and they have falsies available for those getting makeups (not yet available though). I'm not a big falsies kind of person but I want this pair 10 of them please. They're gorgeous and very comfortable.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794176



Oh wow, I've never even thought about getting falsies, but these are absolutely gorgeous!!!!! I wonder if they will ever make them available, and teach how to put them on? Really beautifully done and worn auntie Em


----------



## mlle.epatant

My little piece of summer treasure finally arrived!  Can't wait to play with it!  xx


----------



## auntie em

mlle.epatant said:
			
		

> My little piece of summer treasure finally arrived!  Can't wait to play with it!  xx



Is this Dustin's? Sooo gorgeous. Still waiting for mine.


----------



## mlle.epatant

auntie em said:
			
		

> Is this Dustin's? Sooo gorgeous. Still waiting for mine.



Yes it is!!! . Sooooo stoked that I was able to buy one before it sold out!  xx


----------



## nicci404

does anyone know when the Face Kit II is coming out? the Neimans I go to did not have it and the SA was clueless 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/06/coming-attractions-le-metier-de-beaute.html


----------



## auntie em

There's a new lip/nail polish duo that came out recently. Should be available in Saks, Neimans & Nordstroms.
Coral Confection Lip Gloss
Red Hot Tango Nail Polish


----------



## girlygirl3

auntie em said:
			
		

> There's a new lip/nail polish duo that came out recently. Should be available in Saks, Neimans & Nordstroms.
> Coral Confection Lip Gloss
> Red Hot Tango Nail Polish



Ooh, that's pretty!


----------



## Amaryllix

Gahhhhh, I finally managed to track down a NIB Splendid Frost Kaleidoscope, and there's a superficial scratch on the pink shadow (it looks like a shark fin). Stupid me, I thought I'd make sure it was actually from the container instead of use, so I turned the kaleidoscope over to check the bottom of the shadow above it. Out comes two pans, the top shadow, and the pink shadow. The top shadow looks like it's been through a war now, and I can't even close the darned kaleidoscope without ruining it further because of the stupid mirror magnet. (It pulls the eyeshadow out of the pan and closer to the top, which scratches off the top of the shadow more.) 

UGH. Time to go buy some superglue.


----------



## jo712

6 months ago, I was sooo gung ho on LMDB it was insane. Then I got burned and kind of had a mini-protest and haven't bought anything from them since.*sigh* 

Long story: I was finally to buy Corinthian on a trip to the US for the easter holidays. At the same time, my cousin was in HK and I asked her to pick up an eyeshadow for me at Joyce Beauty(who carries LMDB in HK) called Desert Sands that I passed on during an earlier trip(HK's inventory had a lot of familiar shades like Jojo and sugar but a few rare shades I've never seen carried on US sites...so I thought it was probably older shadows. plus, hk didn't carry corinthian so it wasn't like I couldn't compare). Came home, got the LMDB Desert Sands eyeshadow. It was the exact same eyeshadow as Corinthian. But had a different name. 

Up till this point, I was pretty chill with getting a few re-issued/renamed eyeshadows for kaleidoscopes-since you're supposed to layer them on for effect-- but unintentionally getting duped on eyeshadow singles was just too much.=( 

And it sucks bec. it's a really good brand. But for an international buyer who can't return products, it's really annoying.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Every time I wear the shadow fire lily I get compliments.


----------



## Amaryllix

Phew, my very sweet husband put back together my Splendid frost kaleidoscope, even though I still need to fix the first eyeshadow myself. Thank God he works on miniature figurines (love my nerd) and has super glue lying about! I couldn't believe how easily ALL FOUR pans popped out. (Figured it was best to glue down all, and they just fell out!)




			
				jo712 said:
			
		

> 6 months ago, I was sooo gung ho on LMDB it was insane. Then I got burned and kind of had a mini-protest and haven't bought anything from them since.*sigh*
> 
> And it sucks bec. it's a really good brand. But for an international buyer who can't return products, it's really annoying.



Aww, I'm so sorry that happened to you! I don't see why they can't name the same shadow the same thing, no matter what market it's in! I remember reading Messy Wands' open letter to LMdB about the ridiculous number of dupes. It's insane how many they have had in limited edition kaleidoscopes! 




			
				Lv-nowwhat said:
			
		

> Every time I wear the shadow fire lily I get compliments.



Oooh fire lily is such a pretty shade. It's definitely going on my wish list! Jade is another shade I've been lusting after!


----------



## nordysgal

So I'm relatively new to LMdB... I received the Silk Road kaleidescope about a year ago in a swap, and while I love the shadows and texture, I just recently started playing with layering the shadows and now... wow!

I've been thinking about buying a second kaleidescope, and after seeing Temptalia's review of Bauhaus last week... I thought that would be perfect.  But then I went to the NM site and saw Chauvet Pont d'Arc is still available... and Nouvelle Vague... and Aurora (Northern Lights?).  

Hmmm... so I'm now going between Bauhaus and Chauvet, but all of my nearby LMdB counters are sold out of both so I can't play with them on my skintone.  Any guesses as to which one may complement me better?  I have a darker complexion (MAC NW45 for reference), and I cannot find any brown-skinned beauty bloggers who have swatched reviewed these products.  Thoughts?  Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## missanne

nordysgal said:


> So I'm relatively new to LMdB... I received the Silk Road kaleidescope about a year ago in a swap, and while I love the shadows and texture, I just recently started playing with layering the shadows and now... wow!
> 
> I've been thinking about buying a second kaleidescope, and after seeing Temptalia's review of Bauhaus last week... I thought that would be perfect.  But then I went to the NM site and saw Chauvet Pont d'Arc is still available... and Nouvelle Vague... and Aurora (Northern Lights?).
> 
> Hmmm... so I'm now going between Bauhaus and Chauvet, but all of my nearby LMdB counters are sold out of both so I can't play with them on my skintone.  Any guesses as to which one may complement me better?  I have a darker complexion (MAC NW45 for reference), and I cannot find any brown-skinned beauty bloggers who have swatched reviewed these products.  Thoughts?  Any help would be appreciated!



I am NC45ish. I have Silk Road, Bauhaus and Nouvelle Vague (don't have the others that you mentioned). I think if you like Silk Road you'll like Bauhaus.


----------



## auntie em

nordysgal said:


> So I'm relatively new to LMdB... I received the Silk Road kaleidescope about a year ago in a swap, and while I love the shadows and texture, I just recently started playing with layering the shadows and now... wow!
> 
> I've been thinking about buying a second kaleidescope, and after seeing Temptalia's review of Bauhaus last week... I thought that would be perfect.  But then I went to the NM site and saw Chauvet Pont d'Arc is still available... and Nouvelle Vague... and Aurora (Northern Lights?).
> 
> Hmmm... so I'm now going between Bauhaus and Chauvet, but all of my nearby LMdB counters are sold out of both so I can't play with them on my skintone.  Any guesses as to which one may complement me better?  I have a darker complexion (MAC NW45 for reference), and I cannot find any brown-skinned beauty bloggers who have swatched reviewed these products.  Thoughts?  Any help would be appreciated!



Hi there! I am NC/NW35 and I have all of the kaleidoscopes you mentioned. I would really suggest Bauhaus. Have you tried calling Scott at NM in beverly hills? He might still have it. If you'd like to check swatches check out my blog cogitationproject.com


----------



## nordysgal

missanne said:


> I am NC45ish. I have Silk Road, Bauhaus and Nouvelle Vague (don't have the others that you mentioned). I think if you like Silk Road you'll like Bauhaus.



Thanks for the recommendations!  How do you like Nouvelle Vague?  I was concerned the top color might be too pale/white to use on me, except as maybe a highlighter.  Have you gotten a lot of use from it?



auntie em said:


> Hi there! I am NC/NW35 and I have all of the kaleidoscopes you mentioned. I would really suggest Bauhaus. Have you tried calling Scott at NM in beverly hills? He might still have it. If you'd like to check swatches check out my blog cogitationproject.com



Thanks for the heads up on NM Beverly Hills!  I just called over and they were all sold out, but really nice and reminded me that I can return if it doesn't work out.  The SA also mentioned the new spring palette, which I guess includes e/s colors from past kaleidescopes?  Have you heard this?  

And I love your blog!  If you noticed an increase in traffic on your LMdB pages over the past few days, it was definitely me! Ha.  Your swatches of Bauhaus were really nice, and I loved seeing them layered.


----------



## nordysgal

P.S. this is why I'm so intrigued by the Chauvet Pont 'd Arc kaleidescope - 

http://makeupandentropy.com/2012/07/13/le-metier-de-beaute-chauvet-pont-darc-kaleidoscope/

I was all set to buy Bauhaus until I saw her swatches.  The layering effect is incredible!


----------



## auntie em

nordysgal said:


> Thanks for the recommendations!  How do you like Nouvelle Vague?  I was concerned the top color might be too pale/white to use on me, except as maybe a highlighter.  Have you gotten a lot of use from it?
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on NM Beverly Hills!  I just called over and they were all sold out, but really nice and reminded me that I can return if it doesn't work out.  The SA also mentioned the new spring palette, which I guess includes e/s colors from past kaleidescopes?  Have you heard this?
> 
> And I love your blog!  If you noticed an increase in traffic on your LMdB pages over the past few days, it was definitely me! Ha.  Your swatches of Bauhaus were really nice, and I loved seeing them layered.



Yes, there's a picture of it on my blog. I will try to swatch it on Wednesday so I can post it on the blog. Nouvelle Vague is classic. If you want that flawless eye to go with a bolder lip then NV is perfect. Some will argue that you can do that with cheaper options. That may be true but LMdB's quality is top notch. And having that kscope is fool proof for a simple or a heavy black based smokey eye.


----------



## Amaryllix

nordysgal said:


> P.S. this is why I'm so intrigued by the Chauvet Pont 'd Arc kaleidescope -
> 
> http://makeupandentropy.com/2012/07/13/le-metier-de-beaute-chauvet-pont-darc-kaleidoscope/
> 
> I was all set to buy Bauhaus until I saw her swatches.  The layering effect is incredible!



Omg!!! That's incredibly beautiful! And I was so "meh" about this Kaleidoscope before those swatches! I think I need to pick up Chauvet Pont d'Arc ASAP!! *swoon*


----------



## missanne

auntie em said:


> Yes, there's a picture of it on my blog. I will try to swatch it on Wednesday so I can post it on the blog. Nouvelle Vague is classic. If you want that flawless eye to go with a bolder lip then NV is perfect. Some will argue that you can do that with cheaper options. That may be true but LMdB's quality is top notch. And having that kscope is fool proof for a simple or a heavy black based smokey eye.



ITA! NV is very soft & pretty. The colors are dupeable but the texture and the ability to layer colors is not. I love wearing it w/ bold lips. It's neutral w/ being typical browns & beiges. Also that black is the blackest ever! I think temptalia mentions it on her blog.


----------



## Sunflower2014

Hey everyone,

I just participated in a an awesome Facebook contest with over $1000 in skincare products. With Valentine&#8217;s Day right around the corner it&#8217;s the perfect gift for yourself or loved one. Check it out here  https://apps.facebook.com/sweepstakeshq/contests/313934/entries/new


----------



## southpaw

Has anyone seen the Limited Edition Colorcopia New York Fashion Week Palette in person yet?  I've got it pre-ordered at 2 locations out of fear of missing out on it.  It looks beyond stunning!!


----------



## Amaryllix

Best Things in Beauty has the Spring 2013 palette swatched here: 

http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/02/le-metier-de-beaute-melange-de-colour_21.html?m=1

And it is available on NM.com! Yay!


----------



## Love Of My Life

^yay...


----------



## bluejinx

I love LMDB polishes and I love my kaleidoscopic. But I have never tried any of the lip products of theirs until now. Oh my gosh do I love these!


----------



## auntie em

bluejinx said:


> I love LMDB polishes and I love my kaleidoscopic. But I have never tried any of the lip products of theirs until now. Oh my gosh do I love these!



Great choices! I love all of them.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I'm interested in the Le Metier de Beaute Visage de Soie Finishing Powder.


----------



## nordysgal

For anyone wondering (and if you can still find it!), the LMdB Melange de Colour 2013 spring palette is a crazy value!  

Cogitation Project  just posted the weight of the palette, which I've been dying to find out (it wasn't even in the product info on bergdorf or nm.com).  The weight is 21g/.74 oz, or about 1.16g/.04oz per shadow.  For comparison, that's a little less than most eyeshadows in UD palettes (1.3g/.05oz), and much less than the shadows in the kaleidescopes (.56oz, or .14oz each).  For me, this is amazing, because for the same price as a kaleidescope, instead of getting 4 large shadows that i'm prob never going to hit pan on, I get 18 slightly-less-than-normal sized LMdB shadows.  I'm so excited!

Here's a link to her post and swatches:
http://cogitationproject.com/2013/0...-couleur-fashion-eye-palette-for-spring-2013/


This was my holdup on buying it, and I finally got the info and was able to find a palette and it's on it's way now... so excited!


----------



## Sweet Fire

Didn't like the powder but was intrigued by the eyeshadows and didn't have time to play but I'll check them out more so tomorrow...


----------



## ilsecita

hey ladies, so I finally finished testing and comparing the Melange de Colour Fashion Eye Palette to basically all my LMdB shadows! I also added comparison pics for sizes with full sized shadows and coins for reference!

SUPER image heavy so give it a little bit to load. I will try to make it run faster later tonite  http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/44241818670/review-le-metier-de-beaute-melange-de-colour-fashion


----------



## Sweet Fire

I picked up Innocence eyeshadow and love the texture & color!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

ilsecita said:


> hey ladies, so I finally finished testing and comparing the Melange de Colour Fashion Eye Palette to basically all my LMdB shadows! I also added comparison pics for sizes with full sized shadows and coins for reference!
> 
> SUPER image heavy so give it a little bit to load. I will try to make it run faster later tonite  http://theultimatemakeup.com/post/44241818670/review-le-metier-de-beaute-melange-de-colour-fashion



Great review! So great it made me run out and buy one! I've been playing with it, and they are just amazing!!! Do you think you could post a review doing different eye looks? I also just purchased Silk Road and Bauhaus, can't wait to get them! This is getting really dangerous!


----------



## ilsecita

lilwickitwitch said:


> Great review! So great it made me run out and buy one! I've been playing with it, and they are just amazing!!! Do you think you could post a review doing different eye looks? I also just purchased Silk Road and Bauhaus, can't wait to get them! This is getting really dangerous!


 
I am glad you liked the review and are enjoying your palette  Wow you managed to find Silk Road? that's probably my most used kaleidoscope, I love it so much! I will try to do a post with different eye looks but currently my eczema is acting out so I will have to wait until that clears :/  

Enjoy your palettes!!


----------



## lilwickitwitch

ilsecita said:


> I am glad you liked the review and are enjoying your palette  Wow you managed to find Silk Road? that's probably my most used kaleidoscope, I love it so much! I will try to do a post with different eye looks but currently my eczema is acting out so I will have to wait until that clears :/
> 
> Enjoy your palettes!!



Thanks!!! Yes, my SA at Nordstrom tracked one down in one of their stores. I'm super lucky =] I can't wait for your post!

About that whole layering of colors, do you just do one swipe of each shade? I layered one of the darker shades over something and it pretty much just covered up the bottom shade.


----------



## Sweet Fire

I've become totally obsessed with this brand. Eyeshadows, loose powder, highlighter, are all favs.


----------



## Cheryl

I was finally able to track down the new palette, Now waiting for it to arrive.. =D


----------



## gracekelly

I ordered the eyeshadow palette from NM during the Beauty Event and unfortunately they must have sold out because I saw it was cancelled. Too bad, because it looked like a lot of fun.   However, they were kind enough to send me the cute tote and the samples.


----------



## Amaryllix

gracekelly said:


> I ordered the eyeshadow palette from NM during the Beauty Event and unfortunately they must have sold out because I saw it was cancelled. Too bad, because it looked like a lot of fun.   However, they were kind enough to send me the cute tote and the samples.



If you're still looking for the Melange palette, I was at NM Beverly Hills last Saturday... Scott Reyes (a very sweet, extremely knowledgeable LMdB SA) said he still had a few. Give him a call! 310.550.5900 x2087.

Speaking of the Melange palette... did anyone receive theirs with scratches on top? I was already disappointed with the preordering from BG (a longer story) and now I notice there were scratches on the black casing. Bah.


----------



## Love Of My Life

^thanks for his number...


----------



## Cheryl

Amaryllix said:


> If you're still looking for the Melange palette, I was at NM Beverly Hills last Saturday... Scott Reyes (a very sweet, extremely knowledgeable LMdB SA) said he still had a few. Give him a call! 310.550.5900 x2087.
> 
> Speaking of the Melange palette... did anyone receive theirs with scratches on top? I was already disappointed with the preordering from BG (a longer story) and now I notice there were scratches on the black casing. Bah.



My case doesnt look new either, I had mine mailed to me from the beverly hills NM and was shocked when I got it but the shadows are perfect so I forgot about it.


----------



## gracekelly

Amaryllix said:


> If you're still looking for the Melange palette, I was at NM Beverly Hills last Saturday... Scott Reyes (a very sweet, extremely knowledgeable LMdB SA) said he still had a few. Give him a call! 310.550.5900 x2087.
> 
> Speaking of the Melange palette... did anyone receive theirs with scratches on top? I was already disappointed with the preordering from BG (a longer story) and now I notice there were scratches on the black casing. Bah.



I just am seeing this!  Yes, Scott is extremely nice and I will call him!  So odd that they cancelled the online order yet BH had some in stock.  Go figure.


----------



## Amaryllix

Cheryl said:


> My case doesnt look new either, I had mine mailed to me from the beverly hills NM and was shocked when I got it but the shadows are perfect so I forgot about it.



I love LMdB and think they are a fantastic company, but it still seems QC sometimes gets away from them. Thankfully not quite as much as it used to, but still... Luckily none of the pans had gotten loose, but I did have some residue from other shadows in other pans. (like this cute little dark spot in the white eyeshadow, that luckily came off with just a little swipe of those cheap applicators included.)



gracekelly said:


> I just am seeing this!  Yes, Scott is extremely nice and I will call him!  So odd that they cancelled the online order yet BH had some in stock.  Go figure.



I hope he still has them and you nabbed one! I loved talking with Scott and wish I was still living in LA so I could visit him often. 
NM's e-commerce is ridiculously weird. They will have *some* in-store stock online, but not others. I will chat with online CS to see what items are still in-store if not online. Typically all you need is the online item code (usually NMblahblahblah_blah) and the color you want, if applicable. I have found, however, that the in-store inventory sometimes lies, especially when you get down to 1-2 per store (and only one to two stores at that). Those should've been written off to shrinkage because they either counted wrong or the items disappeared somewhere.


----------



## Amaryllix

Has anyone been checking out the Beauty Vault goodies at lemetierdebeaute.com?

They just posted the Aphrodite kaleidoscope under Peek of the Week! Previous offerings include Pallid Incandescence Kaleidoscope and Red Velvet LC!


----------



## gracekelly

Amaryllix said:


> Has anyone been checking out the Beauty Vault goodies at lemetierdebeaute.com?
> 
> They just posted the Aphrodite kaleidoscope under Peek of the Week! Previous offerings include Pallid Incandescence Kaleidoscope and Red Velvet LC!



It is sold out.  I don't think I am ready to return to the days of blue eyeshadow


----------



## auntie em

gracekelly said:


> It is sold out.  I don't think I am ready to return to the days of blue eyeshadow



I am a big LMdB fan and kscope collector. I haven't been collecting that long so I don't have Aphrodite an when I saw it under sneak peek I have to think hard if I wanted to go back to the blue eueshadow stage. Even if it's on trend, I am skipping. If it were half off I would probably buy it for the sake of collecting.


----------



## Zahrah

Amaryllix said:


> If you're still looking for the Melange palette, I was at NM Beverly Hills last Saturday... Scott Reyes (a very sweet, extremely knowledgeable LMdB SA) said he still had a few. Give him a call! 310.550.5900 x2087.
> 
> Speaking of the Melange palette... did anyone receive theirs with scratches on top? I was already disappointed with the preordering from BG (a longer story) and now I notice there were scratches on the black casing. Bah.


 

Yes I did. I got 2 palettes, one to keep and one to give away as a gift. They both had scratches, one more than the other so I gave away the better one.

Later I reconsidered, and decided that it is just not right to charge people such amouth of money for a "luxury" product and deliver it in such bad shape. One of the palletes really has scratches all over, top and bottom, nicks inside, the shadows were glued in unevently.....so I am going to sell it as USED on first occasion I have. I do not want it anymore, leaves me very bitter.

And the GWP eyeliner Bark from NM was totally dry, you can barely make a visible line with it.

There are many brands competing in the luxury market with consitent and incomparable quality to LMdB so from now on I will look elsewhere.


----------



## gracekelly

Zahrah said:


> Yes I did. I got 2 palettes, one to keep and one to give away as a gift. They both had scratches, one more than the other so I gave away the better one.
> 
> Later I reconsidered, and decided that it is just not right to charge people such amouth of money for a "luxury" product and deliver it in such bad shape. One of the palletes really has scratches all over, top and bottom, nicks inside, the shadows were glued in unevently.....so I am going to sell it as USED on first occasion I have. I do not want it anymore, leaves me very bitter.
> 
> And the GWP eyeliner Bark from NM was totally dry, you can barely make a visible line with it.
> 
> There are many brands competing in the luxury market with consitent and incomparable quality to LMdB so from now on I will look elsewhere.




The complaints about the condition of the palette have kept me from calling about it.  I too received the Bark eyeliner and was somewhat shocked by the color.  On what planet do people wear this color as eyeliner?  You would have to use yet another color over it I would think.  Mine was not dry, but I doubt that I will use it.   I still like the brand and the quality.  Just question a few things.


----------



## Amaryllix

gracekelly said:


> The complaints about the condition of the palette have kept me from calling about it.  I too received the Bark eyeliner and was somewhat shocked by the color.  On what planet do people wear this color as eyeliner?  You would have to use yet another color over it I would think.  Mine was not dry, but I doubt that I will use it.   I still like the brand and the quality.  Just question a few things.



I am disappointed by the packaging quality for the big palette, but have found LMdB remarkably responsive on Facebook about any issues. They very wonderfully replaced my entire Splendid Frost kaleidoscope when an unglued pan fell out and shattered on my kitchen floor. 

That being said, I've not contacted them about the Melange de Couleurs palette simply because I don't really want to be a headache (silly logic, I know), but I don't feel that they are unapproachable. 

Honestly I'm not quite sure what to do with the Bark liner yet either.


----------



## gracekelly

Amaryllix said:


> I am disappointed by the packaging quality for the big palette, but have found LMdB remarkably responsive on Facebook about any issues. They very wonderfully replaced my entire Splendid Frost kaleidoscope when an unglued pan fell out and shattered on my kitchen floor.
> 
> That being said, I've not contacted them about the Melange de Couleurs palette simply because I don't really want to be a headache (silly logic, I know), but I don't feel that they are unapproachable.
> 
> Honestly I'm not quite sure what to do with the Bark liner yet either.



I was going to call the store and ask what they had in mind with that color lol!   Aren't you smart to let them know about the smashed pan!  When things come unglued, no matter the brand, and I find it happens a lot I just use nail glue or nail polish and glue it back in.  Come to think of it, I did that recently to one of the lip colors in a palette.

I understand your point that you don't want to be labeled as a chronic complainer.  Save the complaints for the big stuff


----------



## auntie em

Amaryllix said:


> I am disappointed by the packaging quality for the big palette, but have found LMdB remarkably responsive on Facebook about any issues. They very wonderfully replaced my entire Splendid Frost kaleidoscope when an unglued pan fell out and shattered on my kitchen floor.
> 
> That being said, I've not contacted them about the Melange de Couleurs palette simply because I don't really want to be a headache (silly logic, I know), but I don't feel that they are unapproachable.
> 
> Honestly I'm not quite sure what to do with the Bark liner yet either.



I've used Bark as a lipstain and it works out that way.


----------



## Kapster

Did anyone sign up for the VIP program? The first month's box was so amazing from the reveals/blog posts I saw online. Excited to see the products that were included in the September box!


----------



## auntie em

Kapster said:


> Did anyone sign up for the VIP program? The first month's box was so amazing from the reveals/blog posts I saw online. Excited to see the products that were included in the September box!



I did. I'm excited to see the September box. Hopefully it has things I don't have yet.


----------



## Amaryllix

Kapster said:


> Did anyone sign up for the VIP program? The first month's box was so amazing from the reveals/blog posts I saw online. Excited to see the products that were included in the September box!



I did as well! My September box is due to arrive today. Super excited!!!


----------



## Kapster

auntie em said:


> I did. I'm excited to see the September box. Hopefully it has things I don't have yet.





Amaryllix said:


> I did as well! My September box is due to arrive today. Super excited!!!



Yay! I will have to live vicariously through you ladies  Hope you receive some wonderful goodies!


----------



## auntie em

I got my September box today. Check it out http://Instagram.com/FoodGlossEtc


----------



## Kapster

auntie em said:


> I got my September box today. Check it out http://Instagram.com/FoodGlossEtc



Pretty eyeshadows! Such versatile colors too.


----------



## gracekelly

Just bought the Castaway Collection eye/blush palette and the Peau Vierge Anti-Aging Complexe Tinted Treatment in #3.    I had seen the palette back in August and it just did not appeal to me at the time, but now I am a true believer and love it.  Even the darker rust brown color, not something I thought I could use, works very well.  

Re the Bark eye pen that is mentioned in many posts up thread:  I was told to put it over black eyeliner. I have not tried it yet, but it sounds like an interesting idea.  

Mickey Castillo is going to be at my local Neiman Marcus on Oct 16th and I was invited to have my make-up done.  Sadly, I will have to miss this as I am having my biannual laboratory inspection that day.  What lousy luck or I would be there in a nano-second!


----------



## MsBeckyBean

I recently bought some second hand LMdB nail polish but haven't tried it yet.  I hear such wonderful things about this brand that I'm afraid I'm going to fall in love with it!


----------



## bluejinx

MsBeckyBean said:


> I recently bought some second hand LMdB nail polish but haven't tried it yet.  I hear such wonderful things about this brand that I'm afraid I'm going to fall in love with it!



YOU WILL! Its AMAZING! I am a big fan!


----------



## bluejinx

Got some new goodies from nieman marcus in hawaii!!


----------



## bluejinx

nordysgal said:


> For anyone wondering (and if you can still find it!), the LMdB Melange de Colour 2013 spring palette is a crazy value!
> 
> Cogitation Project  just posted the weight of the palette, which I've been dying to find out (it wasn't even in the product info on bergdorf or nm.com).  The weight is 21g/.74 oz, or about 1.16g/.04oz per shadow.  For comparison, that's a little less than most eyeshadows in UD palettes (1.3g/.05oz), and much less than the shadows in the kaleidescopes (.56oz, or .14oz each).  For me, this is amazing, because for the same price as a kaleidescope, instead of getting 4 large shadows that i'm prob never going to hit pan on, I get 18 slightly-less-than-normal sized LMdB shadows.  I'm so excited!
> 
> Here's a link to her post and swatches:
> http://cogitationproject.com/2013/0...-couleur-fashion-eye-palette-for-spring-2013/
> 
> This was my holdup on buying it, and I finally got the info and was able to find a palette and it's on it's way now... so excited!




How big is the actual palette? Does anyone have something they can compare the actual palette with so I can get a sense of dimension?

It looks small, but the only lmdb palette I have that's not a kaleidoscope is humongous


----------



## Kapster

MsBeckyBean said:


> I recently bought some second hand LMdB nail polish but haven't tried it yet.  I hear such wonderful things about this brand that I'm afraid I'm going to fall in love with it!



Be afraid, be very afraid... it's addicting!  Such an awesome brand.

If you're looking to expand your collection, sometimes on the LMdB website they sell sets of nail polish that include freebies...so you get 4 full-sized bottles for $36. Check on Sunday nights b/c that's when they put up new items on the site.


----------



## Kapster

bluejinx said:


> Got some new goodies from nieman marcus in hawaii!!



So pretty! I've been meaning to try out the cheek tints and just haven't settled on a color. I want them all!


----------



## bluejinx

Kapster said:


> So pretty! I've been meaning to try out the cheek tints and just haven't settled on a color. I want them all!



I love it, but most are too dark for my glow in the dark skin!


----------



## Prufrock613

LMdB's new Hydra Creme lipstick is really nice!  Much more moisturizing than the Color Core collection.  It actually has much more longevity than you would expect from a moisturizing lipstick.  I didn't have much time to play around, but the majority looked like creams with a well edited selection of colors.

I picked up a MLBB shade, One & Only.
http://bestthingsinbeauty.blogspot.com/2013/10/le-metier-de-beaute-new-hydra-creme.html


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I thought I'd revive this thread since I just discovered this amazing line.  I found these LMdB lip glosses tonight at Off Fifth for $12.99 plus an extra 20% off.

From L-R: 

La Belle
Cap D'Antibes
Hibiskiss
Summerland
Café Crème
Bondi Beach
In the Know Bordeaux


----------



## Amaryllix

HermesNewbie said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread since I just discovered this amazing line.  I found these LMdB lip glosses tonight at Off Fifth for $12.99 plus an extra 20% off.
> 
> From L-R:
> 
> La Belle
> Cap D'Antibes
> Hibiskiss
> Summerland
> Café Crème
> Bondi Beach
> In the Know Bordeaux




Swoon, what a great steal!! I love these glosses. I really wish I had an Off 5th near me. Enjoy!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Amaryllix said:


> Swoon, what a great steal!! I love these glosses. I really wish I had an Off 5th near me. Enjoy!


 
Thank you! I first heard about LMdB today from a post on MUA!


----------



## Kapster

So excited to find the Saint Domingue eyeshadow kaleidoscope, along with a few singles (Fire Lily, Sugar and Water Sapphire) at Off 5th!


----------



## Bentley1

HermesNewbie said:


> I thought I'd revive this thread since I just discovered this amazing line.  I found these LMdB lip glosses tonight at Off Fifth for $12.99 plus an extra 20% off.
> 
> From L-R:
> 
> La Belle
> Cap D'Antibes
> Hibiskiss
> Summerland
> Café Crème
> Bondi Beach
> In the Know Bordeaux



Congrats, what a lucky find!  Do you know if Off 5th typically carries items from LMdB, or was this more random?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kapster said:


> So excited to find the Saint Domingue eyeshadow kaleidoscope, along with a few singles (Fire Lily, Sugar and Water Sapphire) at Off 5th!


 

Good for you


----------



## ilsecita

Bentley1 said:


> Congrats, what a lucky find!  Do you know if Off 5th typically carries items from LMdB, or was this more random?



I think a lot of places have stopped carrying the line so I am guessing they are sending the stuff to their outlets. My NM stopped carrying it a few months back!


----------



## Bentley1

ilsecita said:


> I think a lot of places have stopped carrying the line so I am guessing they are sending the stuff to their outlets. My NM stopped carrying it a few months back!



Oh, I had no idea!  I wonder why, is the brand not doing so well? My local NM still carries it, but I'm definitely going to check Off 5th next time I'm in that area.   Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Bentley1

Kapster said:


> So excited to find the Saint Domingue eyeshadow kaleidoscope, along with a few singles (Fire Lily, Sugar and Water Sapphire) at Off 5th!



Congrats!


----------



## ilsecita

Bentley1 said:


> Oh, I had no idea!  I wonder why, is the brand not doing so well? My local NM still carries it, but I'm definitely going to check Off 5th next time I'm in that area.   Thanks for the intel!



I also wonder! The quality is so amazing 

The LMdB rep at my NM said they were having problems with sticking to a product schedule and their PR was sorta falling apart too. Who knows tho...


----------



## Bentley1

ilsecita said:


> I also wonder! The quality is so amazing
> 
> The LMdB rep at my NM said they were having problems with sticking to a product schedule and their PR was sorta falling apart too. Who knows tho...



Interesting to know.  I agree, the quality is truly amazing.  There probably is something going on with PR, b/c you rarely hear anything about this line.  It's almost exclusively word of mouth and just happening upon their counter at NM or Saks. Hope they stay in business!


----------



## ilsecita

Bentley1 said:


> Interesting to know.  I agree, the quality is truly amazing.  There probably is something going on with PR, b/c you rarely hear anything about this line.  It's almost exclusively word of mouth and just happening upon their counter at NM or Saks. Hope they stay in business!



Exactly! I hope so too! I love their stuff


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Bentley1 said:


> Congrats, what a lucky find!  Do you know if Off 5th typically carries items from LMdB, or was this more random?


 
Thanks! The cashier I spoke to said they had just recently gotten the products in and that she had never seen them in the store before. Apparently women like me had been rummaging through the boxes of products all day long, which piqued her curiosity since she had never heard of the line before. I'm planning to go back later this week to see if I can find anything else... I hope it's not picked over by then!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kapster said:


> So excited to find the Saint Domingue eyeshadow kaleidoscope, along with a few singles (Fire Lily, Sugar and Water Sapphire) at Off 5th!


 
That's great!!


----------



## Kapster

^ Thanks ladies!

If anyone is in the Chicagoland area and is on the lookout for LMdB, I found my stuff at the Rosemont Fashion Outlets mall --- besides the kaleidoscopes they had a bunch of eyeshadow singles, bronzers, bronzer/blush duos, lip glosses, lipsticks...


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kapster said:


> ^ Thanks ladies!
> 
> If anyone is in the Chicagoland area and is on the lookout for LMdB, I found my stuff at the Rosemont Fashion Outlets mall --- besides the kaleidoscopes they had a bunch of eyeshadow singles, bronzers, bronzer/blush duos, lip glosses, lipsticks...



So sorry for the OT comment, but is that a Pomsky in your avatar?


----------



## Kapster

HermesNewbie said:


> So sorry for the OT comment, but is that a Pomsky in your avatar?



Oh, no problem! It's actually just a small extra-fluffy Alaskan Malamute


----------



## Amaryllix

Bentley1 said:


> Interesting to know.  I agree, the quality is truly amazing.  There probably is something going on with PR, b/c you rarely hear anything about this line.  It's almost exclusively word of mouth and just happening upon their counter at NM or Saks. Hope they stay in business!



I'll have to agree that something is going on with their PR and perhaps the company itself. I follow the company on a lot of social media sites and they've been next to silent. I've also recently emailed and sent them a Facebook message (within the span of a month) and have yet to receive a response. It's quite the contrast to how responsive they used to be! 

As far as I know, LMdB isn't pulling out of NM just yet. I think the line wasn't doing that great at Saks so they ended the relationship (hence the 50% off sale + sending the products to the outlets). A few months ago when I had the chance to talk to Kayla, one of their regional/national artists she mentioned LMdB's leaving Nordstrom and perhaps partnering up with Sephora. As far as I can tell Nordstrom hasn't been replenishing their online stock so maybe they've been quietly leaving there. 

I'm subscribed to both the VIP monthly box + the three-month kaleidoscope program. I'm curious to see what will happen with both. Given the customization for the three month program, the fact that I haven't heard anything and it's supposed to begin in April somewhat worries me. The VIP box has been shipping out on time, however, and even came early for February! 

Anyway, my apologies for the novel! I  wish I had a Saks Off Fifth near me as the deals are INSANE!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Amaryllix said:


> I'll have to agree that something is going on with their PR and perhaps the company itself. I follow the company on a lot of social media sites and they've been next to silent. I've also recently emailed and sent them a Facebook message (within the span of a month) and have yet to receive a response. It's quite the contrast to how responsive they used to be!
> 
> As far as I know, LMdB isn't pulling out of NM just yet. I think the line wasn't doing that great at Saks so they ended the relationship (hence the 50% off sale + sending the products to the outlets). A few months ago when I had the chance to talk to Kayla, one of their regional/national artists she mentioned LMdB's leaving Nordstrom and perhaps partnering up with Sephora. As far as I can tell Nordstrom hasn't been replenishing their online stock so maybe they've been quietly leaving there.
> 
> I'm subscribed to both the VIP monthly box + the three-month kaleidoscope program. I'm curious to see what will happen with both. Given the customization for the three month program, the fact that I haven't heard anything and it's supposed to begin in April somewhat worries me. The VIP box has been shipping out on time, however, and even came early for February!
> 
> Anyway, my apologies for the novel! I  wish I had a Saks Off Fifth near me as the deals are INSANE!


 
Thanks so much for the info!!


----------



## ilsecita

Amaryllix said:


> I'll have to agree that something is going on with their PR and perhaps the company itself. I follow the company on a lot of social media sites and they've been next to silent. I've also recently emailed and sent them a Facebook message (within the span of a month) and have yet to receive a response. It's quite the contrast to how responsive they used to be!
> 
> As far as I know, LMdB isn't pulling out of NM just yet. I think the line wasn't doing that great at Saks so they ended the relationship (hence the 50% off sale + sending the products to the outlets). A few months ago when I had the chance to talk to Kayla, one of their regional/national artists she mentioned LMdB's leaving Nordstrom and perhaps partnering up with Sephora. As far as I can tell Nordstrom hasn't been replenishing their online stock so maybe they've been quietly leaving there.
> 
> I'm subscribed to both the VIP monthly box + the three-month kaleidoscope program. I'm curious to see what will happen with both. Given the customization for the three month program, the fact that I haven't heard anything and it's supposed to begin in April somewhat worries me. The VIP box has been shipping out on time, however, and even came early for February!
> 
> Anyway, my apologies for the novel! I  wish I had a Saks Off Fifth near me as the deals are INSANE!



NM has not pulled them completely. However, they have drastically reduced the locations where it is sold. In addition, they do not seem to be interested in championing the line and showcasing it like they used too i.e. The myriad of Ken Downing collabs stopped cold turkey.

Saks did pull the plug as you mentioned (so sad I don't have a Saks off 5th here!) and nordstrom is selling through their inventory.

What you mention about sephora is interesting! I wonder if LMdB would come in to replace Edward Bess as their luxury almost boutique-like line.

The reason why I didn't sign up for the VIP box was precisely that I knew of the company/PR problems and was scared the quality would go down. Gladly, it seems like it hasn't!

I guess we now wait and see what's gonna happen!


----------



## GirlieShoppe

More LMDB bargains at Off Fifth:

Thunder & Nutmeg Eye Shadows
Crème Fresh Tint for Lip & Cheek, Tenne
Crème Eye Shadow, Champagne Shimmer
Classic Flawless Finish Concealer, SPF 18
Hibiskiss lip gloss (backup tube)


----------



## ilsecita

HermesNewbie said:


> More LMDB bargains at Off Fifth:
> 
> Thunder & Nutmeg Eye Shadows
> Crème Fresh Tint for Lip & Cheek, Tenne
> Crème Eye Shadow, Champagne Shimmer
> Classic Flawless Finish Concealer, SPF 18
> Hibiskiss lip gloss (backup tube)
> 
> View attachment 2524242



excellent haul! Nutmeg is probably my all time favorite eye shadow of any brand! The Tenne creme fresh tint is incredible, it goes well with everything and it is amazingly flattering.

Congrats!


----------



## Bentley1

Amaryllix said:


> I'll have to agree that something is going on with their PR and perhaps the company itself. I follow the company on a lot of social media sites and they've been next to silent. I've also recently emailed and sent them a Facebook message (within the span of a month) and have yet to receive a response. It's quite the contrast to how responsive they used to be!
> 
> As far as I know, LMdB isn't pulling out of NM just yet. I think the line wasn't doing that great at Saks so they ended the relationship (hence the 50% off sale + sending the products to the outlets). A few months ago when I had the chance to talk to Kayla, one of their regional/national artists she mentioned LMdB's leaving Nordstrom and perhaps partnering up with Sephora. As far as I can tell Nordstrom hasn't been replenishing their online stock so maybe they've been quietly leaving there.
> 
> I'm subscribed to both the VIP monthly box + the three-month kaleidoscope program. I'm curious to see what will happen with both. Given the customization for the three month program, the fact that I haven't heard anything and it's supposed to begin in April somewhat worries me. The VIP box has been shipping out on time, however, and even came early for February!
> 
> Anyway, my apologies for the novel! I  wish I had a Saks Off Fifth near me as the deals are INSANE!



Great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kapster

HermesNewbie said:


> More LMDB bargains at Off Fifth:
> 
> Thunder & Nutmeg Eye Shadows
> Crème Fresh Tint for Lip & Cheek, Tenne
> Crème Eye Shadow, Champagne Shimmer
> Classic Flawless Finish Concealer, SPF 18
> Hibiskiss lip gloss (backup tube)
> 
> View attachment 2524242



Beautiful! Such classic/versatile colors. I wish I'd been able to find the Creme Fresh Tints at my Off 5th.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

ilsecita said:


> excellent haul! Nutmeg is probably my all time favorite eye shadow of any brand! The Tenne creme fresh tint is incredible, it goes well with everything and it is amazingly flattering.
> 
> Congrats!


 
Thanks so much! I am very impressed with this brand. I really hope they don't discontinue the line now that I've just discovered it!



Kapster said:


> Beautiful! Such classic/versatile colors. I wish I'd been able to find the Creme Fresh Tints at my Off 5th.


 
They are great colors - I love them! Does Off Fifth do charge sends? I could let you know if I see any more. I'm hoping to check another Off Fifth store later today.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I admit it, I have become a bit obsessed with LMdB! I went to another Off Fifth tonight and found a few more items. This is my last haul for awhile. 

Creme Eye Shadow, Starry Night
Hydra Creme Lipstick, Grenadine
Lip Gloss, Cocoa Creme
Nail Lacquer, Hot 'N Saucy & Kona
Bronzer, Maldives Magic
Eyelash Curler


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Sorry, not sure why the photo isn't posting correctly!


----------



## Bentley1

HermesNewbie said:


> Sorry, not sure why the photo isn't posting correctly!
> View attachment 2526124



Wow, such great items, you're so lucky! I went to the closest Off 5th to me and they didn't Carry this line, unfortunately!


----------



## Kapster

I stopped at another Off 5th today and was able to find Creme Fresh Tint in Poppy ($8), as well as the Anamorphic Mascara in Black and Midnight Blue ($9.50 each)! I've never worn mascara in a color other than black but I'm excited to try out the blue---it seems like it will be pretty subtle.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I stopped by Off Fifth again today and picked up a few more goodies:


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Kapster said:


> I stopped at another Off 5th today and was able to find Creme Fresh Tint in Poppy ($8), as well as the Anamorphic Mascara in Black and Midnight Blue ($9.50 each)! I've never worn mascara in a color other than black but I'm excited to try out the blue---it seems like it will be pretty subtle.


 
That's great! I'm so glad you were able to find a few things!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I only own 3 items from this line which i purchased from NM; a blush brush, concealer brush (love the size  small and portable) and a this retractable lipbrush for my makeup case


----------



## GirlieShoppe

tua08366 said:


> I only own 3 items from this line which i purchased from NM; a blush brush, concealer brush (love the size  small and portable) and a this retractable lipbrush for my makeup case


 
How do you like the brushes? My Off Fifth has several brushes but I passed on them because they're still quite expensive.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

HermesNewbie said:


> How do you like the brushes? My Off Fifth has several brushes but I passed on them because they're still quite expensive.


i love the concealer brush bc its slightly larger compared to standard concealer brushes and it does a better job at applying undereye makeup i also like the blush brush for applying my bronzer since its somewhat fluffy and better shaped for that..overall they're nice quality brushes and im very happy to have them in my collection especially the concealer brush.


----------

